# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] يلا ياجماعة كله يركب بسرعة هنروح رحلة جميلة في أم الدنيا

## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

كيف الحال ياجماعة يارب تكونوا بألف خير ..
الموضوع ببساطة شديدة عبارة عن رحلة جميلة في كل حتة في مصر ..
مع اجمل اعضاء في موقعنا الجميل 
*
*
*
Egypt sons 

كل اسبوع هيكون معانا عضو يتكرم علينا بقبول الدعوة لكي يذهب بنا الى مكان بيحبه في مصر ..
كل اسبوع هنروح فسحة جميلة مع عضو داخل ام الدنيا ..
والمكان اللي هيختاره العضو ياخد راحته فيه خالص يعني مش بس ممكن ياخدنا في محافظة او مكان معين 
لاءة ممكن كمان الرحلة تكون  الى مؤسسة ..مدرسة ..مستشفى ...فندق ...مسجد...حديقة حيوان ...متحف ..سوبر ماركت ..منطقة سياحية ..منطقة تاريخية ..اي مكان بيكون داخل مصر في ادق التفاصيل فيها ..
وطبعا كل رحلة بتتبع اسلوب صاحب الرحلة يعني كل عضو هيفسحنا على مزاجه بقى ..
اتمنى الفكرة تكون عجبتكم ويارب نستمتع كلنا بها ..واهي فرصة للي مش قادر يكون في مصر انه يغير جو هنا وفرصة للي داخل مصر انهم يورونا جمال حبيبتهم مصر وفرصة برضه اننا نعمل موسوعة جميلة لام الدنيا بأدق تفاصيلها ...
وان شاء الله هنروح اول رحلة ابتداءاً من الاسبوع الجاي  مع  شخصية مميزة جدا ..
يلا ياجماعة كله يحجز مكانه في الرحلة واستعدوا للي جااااااااااااااي ..

دمتم في حفظ الله  :Girl (25): ...

----------


## مي مؤمن

*[frame="15 80"]زوزو موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
فعلا انا كنت محتاجه موضوع زي دة ما شاء الله عليكي 
انا بجد الغربه مخلياني نفسي اتخيل اني روحت كل حته في مصر 
مرسي قوي يا زوزو على الموضوع الحلو دة وفي انتظار الي هيجي يعزمنا انا لو كنت هناك كنت عزمتكوا هههههههههههههههه
تحياتي لك[/frame]*

----------


## زهــــراء

الحبيبة مي مؤمن 

نورتِ والله ياميويا  شكرا جزيلا على مرورك وكلامك الجميل ..
وسعيدة جدا ان الموضوع عجبك وانا كمان مبسوطة قوي بالرحلة ومحتاجاها قوي :Girl (18): ..
وان شاء الله هنروح رحلات جميلة مع اعضاء جميلة  ياقمر ..
شكرا عالمرور حبيبتي وانتظري اول رحلة معانا الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله ..
خالص حبي ومودتي  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

زوزووووووووو....يا بنات أفكارك يا زوزو.....الله ينور بجد...

فكرة تجنننننننننن حقيقي...أنا هستناها بفارغ الصبر...

قد ايه هتبقى حاجة جميلة و ممتعة...
في انتظار أول فسحة...

تسلم أفكارك بجد يا زوزو....

تحياتي يا قلبي...

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

[frame="15 80"]الله الله الله
كان فين دا من زمان  :Girl (25): 
الواحد يروح بيه كل مكان نفسة فيه وهو قاعد فى بيتتتتتتتتتتته
احجزيلى مكان يازوزوووووووووووووووووووووووو
فى الباص من قدام لو سمحتى علشان بحب اتفرج على الطريق
تسلم ايدك زوزو  :Girl (18): 
فى انتظار اول رحلة مع اول ضيف 
ارق تحياتى وامنياتى برحلات سعيدة ان شاء الله[/frame]

----------


## ندى الايام

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا افكارك الجميلة يا زوزو
بجد موضوع جميل اوى وفكرته جميلة جدا
وفرصة نعرفك على اماكن جميلة فى مصر ام الدنيا
وانا هروح اجيب ميكروباص  واجى علشان  هفسحكم فسحه حلوه أن شاء الله
بس يا رب النت ما يفصل هههههههههههههههههههه
تحيااااااااااااتى يا قمر[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

الحبيبة شعاع من نور 

نورتِ حبيبتي شكرا جزيلا على مرورك وكلماتك الجميلة ..
سعيدة ان الفكرة عجبتك حبيبتي وان شاء الله نستمتع بالرحلة سوا ..
وان شاء الله نبتدي الاسبوع الجاي نروح اول رحلة  ..
خالص تحياتي ياقمر :Girl (25):  ..


الحبيبة بنت شهريار 

اسعدني مرورك وكلماتك ياغالية ربنا يكرمك ..
اشكرك جزيلا وياستي الباص كله ليكِ ارمي منه اللي يزعلك في الطريق ههههههههههه
ميرسي حبيبتي وخليكي منتظرررررررررررررة ..
خالص تحياتي ياماما  :Girl (25): ..


الحبيبة ندى الايام 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
هلا بالغالية نورتِ ياقمر ..
اسعدتيني بكلماتك حبيبتي ربنا يكرمك يارب ..
ومنتظرينك تنوري الباص وطبعا هنروح معاكِ رحلة قريب وبلاش حكاية النت بيفصل دي هههههههههههههه
ميرسي حبيبتي على المرور ..
خالص تحياتي ياعمري :Girl (25): ..

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...
زوزو يا موضوعاتك الرائعة
 فعلا محتاجين موضوع زى ده
و انا كمان ان شاء الله فى انتظار اول فسحه
و ان شاء الله نقدر نفرجك على اجمل الاماكن فى مصر
تقبلى تحياتى.

----------


## زهــــراء

الغالية مصراوية 

اشكرك جزيلا ياقمر على مرورك الرقيق وكلماتك الجميلة ..
سعيدة ان الفكرة نالت استحسانك حبيبتي ..
ويارب نستمتع بالرحلات سوا ..
ومتنسيش تشوفي اول رحلة الخميس الجاي ان شاء الله  :Girl (27): ..
خالص حبي ومودتي :Girl (25): ..

----------


## حمادو

*النهاردة الخميس
هههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل جدا يا زهراء
وانا اول المنتظرين ان شاء الله يوم الخميس الجاى
بس قولى لى هو يوم الخميس امتى؟ مش بيجي ليه بقاله فترة؟
هاتوه بأه

*

----------


## Maruko

_يا أفكارك يا زهراء

لا بجد فكرة هايلة قوىىىىىىىى

وانا حاجزة مكانى من دلوقتىىىىى

وفي انتظار الانطلاق

احسن الدراسة  جاية وهنتكبت

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



تحياتى يا قمر على الافكار المميزة

حبي ومودتىىىىىى_

----------


## Sanzio

فكرة جميلة بجد . واحلي ما فيها انها جديده وحلوة اوي والله 
تسلم لنا افكارك زهراء 
ان شاء الله بإذن واحد احد هيكون فى رحلة فى اسكندرية حبيبة قلبي بس محدش يسألني أمته علشان انا مش عارف ظروفي هتسمح امته انزل آخد كوبشة صور . 
وانا منتظر اول رحلة 
تقبلي خالص شكري وتقديري 
فى امان الله

----------


## زهــــراء

حمادوووووووووو 

اهلا يافندم منور ايه حكاية الخميس معاك ههههههههههه
على فكرة انت رديت يوم سبت الخميس معاك شكله لازق هههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك حمادو شكرا على مرورك وانتظارك ..
ومتخافش الخميس جاي كمان يومين ومكانك محجوز خلاص ..
دمت في امان الله ياحمادو 
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..


ماروكوووووووووووو

اهلا حبيبتي نورتِ الدنيا كلها ياقمر ..
بشكرك جزيلا على كلامك الجميل ومرورك الرائع ..
وياستي خليكِ مركزة معانا قبل الدراسة ومكانك اتحجز لك خلاااااااااص تنوري ..
شكرا ياعمري على اهتمامك ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..

sanziooooooo

اهلا سانزيو الموضوع نور بك يافندم ..
ربنا يكرمك يارب على كلامك ومرورك واكيد هتكون معانا في رحلة من الرحلات تنورنا طبعا ..
شكرا لك ياسانزيو وخليك منتظر ومكانك اتحجز لك خلاص ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..


اشكركم جزيلا ياجماعة وانتظروا اول رحلة بعد يومين في ام الدنيااااااااا..
مع اختنا الجميلة ..

ندى الايام ..

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

*زهزه* 
احيكيي علي الموضوع 
و انا بجد في انتظار اول رحله :Girl (1): 
فعلا فعلا هتكون جميله و استرخائه للفكر و الخيال :Girl (20): 
تسلم افاكرك يا جميل

ان شاء الله الموضوع يكون اكثر من رائع و نقضي فيه وقت جميل  :Girl (25):

----------


## قلب مصر

يا أهلا بالموضوعات الحلوة  :hey:   :hey: 
فكرة جميلة زيك يا زهراء  :Girl (25): 
وفعلا هتكون فرصة جميلة لكل أبناء مصر أنهم يزوروا كل مكان في مصر
حقيقي الموضوع رائع  :f:   :f: 
وفي انتظار أول رحلة ان شاء الله مع الرقيقة ندى الأيام
 :M (32):

----------


## زهــــراء

الآنسة بكلويز 

اهلا اهلا بكلويزة نورتيني ياقمر ..
انا سعيدة جدا بوجودك في الرحلة وتنورينا شكرا جزيلا على كلامك ..
في انتظارك معانا في رحلتنا الكبيرة ومتنسيش بكرا تيجي عالمعاد وحتى لو اتحرك الباص متقلقيش هجيبك من بيتكم ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا حبيبتي عالمرور الجميل ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..


الغالية قلب مصر 

اهلا اهلا ام يوسف نورتِ حبيبتي ..
بجد انا فرحانة جدا بكلامك يا ام يوسف الله يكرمك يارب .
سعيدة ان الموضوع نال اعجابك حبيبتي وان شاء الله هتكون الرحلة رائعة بوجودك فيها ..
وحجزنا لك مكان معانا طبعا تنوري الرحلة وكلنا هنروح كمان يومين مع اختنا الغالية ندى الايام ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..

----------


## ميمة اسلام

فية مكان فاضي لي ولالا 
ماليش دعوة اتصرفة انا منزلتش مصر السنة دة ومحتاجة لفسحة بجد 
موضوع تحفة يا زهراء بحياكي علية بجد 
ومستنية الرحلة علي احر ما الجمر 
دائما متجدد ماشاء الله 
في امان الله

----------


## زهــــراء

الغالية ميمة اسلام 

نورتِ ياقمر اهلا وسهلا بكِ ..
من غير سؤال انتِ معانا في الرحلة ولو مفيش مكان اقعدك في عيوني ياقمر ..
سعيدة بمرورك يا ميمة واسعد بأن الفكرة نالت اعجابك ياقمر ..
منتظرينك في اول رحلة معانا بعد كم ساعة كدا ..
خالص تحياتي  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام ..

بعد ساعات ستبدأ رحلتنا حول مصر أم الدنيا ...

هنفضل نلف فيها ابتداءاً من الليلة الى باقي الليالي والايام التي نقضيها معا ان شاء الله ..

اتمنى ان تكونوا على استعداد ومتابعين الرحلة من بدايتها ..

ستكون رحلة الانطلاقة مع اخت رقيقة غالية علينا وعليّ انا شخصيا ..

هتفسحنا في حتة بتحبها في مصر فخليكم على الموعد ..

اترككم بعد ساعات مع رحلة البدء وام الدنيا ..


مع الغالية جدا ..


ندى الايــــــــــــــــــــام 


خالص تمنياتي برحلة سعيدة للجميع  :Girl (25): ..



[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

ونحن جميعا في انتظارك يا ندى الأيام  :f: 
ورحلة سعيدة مقدما  ::

----------


## Sanzio

وانا منتظر بشغف  ::$: 
واكيد ان شاء الله هتكون رحلة ممتعة

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ومن بلدنا الحبيبة مصر اخوانى واخواتى  اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
اتشرف بدعوة سيادتكم على اولى رحلتنا  فى عاصمة مدينة البحر الاحمر وهى مدينة السحر والخيال
 وهى ترحب بكم وتدعوكم بكل سرور للاستمتاع بها 







مدينة "الغردقة" بموقعها الفريد على ساحل البحر الأحمر تشكل بؤرة جذب لافتة لقطاعات عديدة من السائحين نظراً لطقسها المعتدل معظم السنة، وصفاء شواطئها المترامية، كما أن فيها أكبر عدد من القرى والفنادق السياحية في مصر علاوة على عدد من الجزر الطبيعية التي تشكل بيئة بكراً للنباتات والطيور النادرة، وممارسة بعض رياضات الترويح كالصيد البحري والبري. 
ولمدينة الغردقة عاصمة البحر الأحمر تاريخها القديم حيث كانت تعرف باسم "هرغادة" أي "واحة الصحراء"، وتنقسم الى جهتين 
احدهما على شاطئ البحر الأحمر وتعرف بالميناء والثانية بالداخل وكانت تعرف بـ"الشركة" 
وهي التي انشأتها شركة استخراج زيت البترول لاقامة العمال المشتغلين باستخراج زيت البترول من أراضي تلك المنطقة. 
وتستمد الغردقة موقعها المتميز جغرافيا حيث تقع على خط مستقيم من شاطى البحر الأحمر جنوب مدينة السويس وعلى بعد 550 كيلومتراً من القاهرة. 

واترككم مع الصور هى اكثر من يتحدث عن الغردقة وسحرها
ونبدأ بمجموعة صور للبحر  











ودى مجموعة صور لقاع البحر الذى يحتضن مجموعة نادرة من الاسماك والشعاب المرجانية















وتحتوى الغردقة على 250 فندق وقرى ومنتجعات سياحية متنوعين في التقييم من ثلاث نجوم إلى خمسة نجوم
وهذة بعض الصور للفنادق  والقرى والمنتجعات السياحية
ودى قرية  Golden five







 وده عرض لأول نافورة راقصة في الشرق الأوسط ..





فندق شيراتون ميرامار 







فندق marriot







فندق كونراد






والى هنا اعزائى الكرام تنتهى رحلتنا واتمنى من الله ان تنال اعجاب سيادتكم
وانا حبيت ابدأ اول رحلة معاكم بمكان زورته  بالفعل والغردقة مدينة جميلة ولى معاها اجمل الذكريات 
واستودعكم الله وانتظرونى فى رحلات قادمة من مصر ام الدنيا 
تقبلو تحيااااااتى وفى حفظ الله ورعاتيه

----------


## Maruko

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يا ندى 

ماشاء الله حاجة رهيبة بصراحة 

انا رحتها وانا صغيرة وللاسف متذكرهاش بصورة وافية بصراحة 

بس ماشاء الله  رهيبة 

تسلم ايدك يا جميل 

تقبلي تحياتى*

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

رائعتان
رائعة يا زوزو
رائعة يا ندى 
الموضوع تحفة يا زوزو 
والرحلة شاعرية ورائعة يا ندى 
الكلام كتير يا شباب
بس بجد 
تسلم الايادي
ليا عودة

----------


## قلب مصر

رحلة جميلة كالمتوقع منك يا ندي الأيام
حقيقي استمتعنا معكي بمشاهدة روعة المناظر الطبيعية والمياة الساحرة في الغردقة 
تسلم ايدك على الرحلة الجميلة  :f:   :f:

----------


## Sanzio

الله 
جميلة يا ندي الرحلة والصور كلها جميها وخصوصا الصور اللي فى البحر 
تسلم ايدك ندي 
تقبلي تحياتي
في امان الله

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم .. 
*زهراااااء* 
لو تعرفي مقدار سعداتي بالموضوع دا يا اختي  ::sorry:: .. والله انه موضوع رائع .. وفكرته ممتاز . :Girl (19): 
تسلمي يا زوزو على الفكرة الجميلة .. بجد فرحتيني وفرحتي الاعضاء بيها  :Invasion:  .. 
تسلم ايدك ويسلم مخك .على افكارك الي دائما مميزة :y:  

*ندى الأيام*  

ولا أحلى من كده رحلة  :Wai:  
ماشاء الله حلوة جدا جدا جدا الغردقة .. حقيقي الصور تحفة خصوصا النافورة شكلها ممييز.
والبحر شكله مريح جدا .
يا سلام بجد رحلة تجنن والأسماك..
انا بس حأجلس اتكلم واتكلم هههههههههههه ::  حأفضح نفسي على كده ::  كإن عمري ما شفت بحر .. 
تسلم ايدك بجد الرحلة حلوة والصور جميلة ماشاء الله .. شكرا لك. 
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]الله عليكي يا دعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
يا رحلاتك ايه الجمال دة يا بنوته
ما شاء الله الرحله تجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
احلى حاجه النافورة الي بترقص ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والاسماك والمناظر الطبيعه فظييييييييييييييييييييعه ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك وفعلا الغردقه رائعه هي وشرم الشيخ تسلم ايدك يا قمر
تحياتي لك[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]
ايه ده ايه ده ايه الحلاوة دي دا ايه ايه الجمال دا ماشاااااااااااااااء الله 

دعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء كنتِ مخبية كل دا فين يابنتي 

لالالا والله عايزة اعرف اتكلم مش عارفة لا بجد روعة روعة روووووووووعة
لا بقى خليني اتكلم بجد بقى ههههههههههههههههههه والله ما اعرف عارفة اني لسعت بس عديها 

تجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننن يادودو ..
حقيقي انا دلوقت فرحانة بشكل غير طبيعي بالمرة عيشتيني معاكِ اجمل لحظات والله :Girl (18): 

البحر شكله جنان ولا النافورة عسسسسسسسسسسسل هناخد العصابة ونروح نلعب هناك  :Girl (20): 
والسمك شكله جميييييييييييييييييييل مع اني بحب السمك وانتِ عارفة بقى :Girl (9): بس دا تحففففففففففففففففففففة ..

الواحد فعلا يحس انه سافر معاكِ يادودو..
حقيقي انا بشكرك جدا على الرحلة الجميلة دي يادعاء بجد اسعدتيني بشكل لاتتصوريه ..
شرفتيني بالرحلة الجميلة وكانت فعلا انطلاقة مميزة من اخت مميزة ..

اشكرك جزيلا وريحي شوية وهتلاقيني ناطالك تاني تفسحينا هههههههههههههههه

خالص شكري وامتناني ياقمري  :Girl (25): ..

[/frame]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

ايه يا دودا ده انتي و زوزو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....تبتدوا من ورايا و أعرف بالصدفة كده.....

بجد تسلم ايدك يا دعاء....الغردقة فعلاً من المدن الجميلة اللي زرتها....حقيقي صور البحر آية في الجمال و الروعة....

و عرضك كان بسيط و ممتع و بعيد تماما عن الملل.....بجد تسلم ايدك يا دودو...

و تحية تانية لحبيبة قلبي زوزا على أفكارها....اللي هتخلينا نلف في مصر كلها و احنا قاعدين.....

برافو يا بنات...

تحياتي و مودتي.... 

*

----------


## زهــــراء

> رائعتان
> رائعة يا زوزو
> رائعة يا ندى 
> الموضوع تحفة يا زوزو 
> والرحلة شاعرية ورائعة يا ندى 
> الكلام كتير يا شباب
> بس بجد 
> تسلم الايادي
> ليا عودة


اختي العزيزة مصرية وافتخر ..
شكرا جزيلا على كلامك الرقيق  وسعيدة ان الموضوع نال اعجابك ..
نورتِ حبيبتي الموضوع والرحلة ..
منتظرة اطلالتك دوما وخالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..




> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> 
> زهراااااء
> 
> 
> لو تعرفي مقدار سعداتي بالموضوع دا يا اختي .. والله انه موضوع رائع .. وفكرته ممتاز .
> تسلمي يا زوزو على الفكرة الجميلة .. بجد فرحتيني وفرحتي الاعضاء بيها  .. 
> تسلم ايدك ويسلم مخك .على افكارك الي دائما مميزة


الحبيبة ايمي ..
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
 ولو تعرفي سعادتي بحروفك يا ايمي عن جد انتِ رائعة حبيبتي ..
سعيدة جدا ان الموضوع عجبك وعجب اخواتنا ..
حقيقة ما اعرف ايش اقولك  يا ايمي غير اني عن جد احبك في الله ..
خالص حبي وتحياتي يا نور عيوني :Girl (25): ..




> ايه يا دودا ده انتي و زوزو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....تبتدوا من ورايا و أعرف بالصدفة كده.....
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا دعاء....الغردقة فعلاً من المدن الجميلة اللي زرتها....حقيقي صور البحر آية في الجمال و الروعة....
> 
> و عرضك كان بسيط و ممتع و بعيد تماما عن الملل.....بجد تسلم ايدك يا دودو...
> 
> و تحية تانية لحبيبة قلبي زوزا على أفكارها....اللي هتخلينا نلف في مصر كلها و احنا قاعدين.....
> 
> برافو يا بنات...


الحبيبة الغالية سارة شعاع من نور ..
 لالا ياسوسو احنا نقدر نسيبك برضه ؟انتِ كنتِ معانا ياسوسو بس نمتي في الطريق بقى ههههههههههههههههه
والرحلة فعلا سااااااااااااااااااااااحرة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى جننتنا دودو العسل ..
وميرسي ياسوسو على كلامك الرقيق ياحبي الرحلة منورك بيكِ
خالص حبي وتحياتي ياقمر :Girl (25): ..

الغاليين جدا 
قلب مصر
سانزيو 
ماروكو
مصرية وافتخر
مي مؤمن 

شرفتوا ونورتوا الرحلة  والله واتمنى تكونوا مستمتعين ومتتبعين لباقي الرحلات ..
خالص تقديري وتحياتي للجميع :Girl (25): ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايديكم على الموضوع بجد مجهود جميل منتظر الرحلات

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
maruko
مصرية وافتخر
قلب مصر
sanzio
emerald
mai momen
زهراء
شعاع من النور
zizo

بجد يا جماعة انا متشكرة للردود والتعليقات الجميلة دى
 ومش متخيله انى الرحلة هتعجبكم كدا بس بجد شجعتونى انى اعمل رحالات تانية
ميررررررررررررررررررررسى اوى ليكم كلكم
ومتشكرة للمشرفين على التقيم اللى اسعدنى جدااااااا
وان شاءالله انتظرونى فى رحالات قادمة
وكل الشكر للجميلة زهراء على موضوعها الجميل لبلدنا الحبيبة

----------


## ميمة اسلام

رحلة ممتعه بجد يا ندي 
تحفة بجد الغردقة 
وفي انتظار رحلتك  علي نار 
دة مشتوي تحفة في الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك يا قمرنا
ومرسية يا زهراء علي الموضوع   
في امان الله

----------


## a7leader

*جامدة الرحله دي  رجعتوني للذكريات تاني*

*مجهود رائع  رائع رائع  بصراحه مش هقدر اقول غير* 
*وحشتيني يا مصر*

*تحياتي ليكم*

----------


## زهــــراء

> تسلم ايديكم على الموضوع بجد مجهود جميل منتظر الرحلات


اهلا زيزو نورت الرحلة ..
ميرسي يازيزو على مرورك وكلامك وسعيدة ان الموضوع عاجبك
خالص تحياتي :f:  :Girl (25): 




> وان شاءالله انتظرونى فى رحالات قادمة
> وكل الشكر للجميلة زهراء على موضوعها الجميل لبلدنا الحبيبة


حبيبتي دودو الشكر ليكِ ياعمري عالرحلة الساحرة عن جد وتنورينا تاني وتالت وعاشر 
خالص تحياتي ياقمر  :f:  :Girl (25): 




> رحلة ممتعه بجد يا ندي 
> تحفة بجد الغردقة 
> وفي انتظار رحلتك علي نار 
> دة مشتوي تحفة في الموضوع 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمرنا
> ومرسية يا زهراء علي الموضوع 
> في امان الله


الغالية ميمة اسلام نورتِ تاني ياقمر والرحلة مع دودو بجد كانت مميزة فعلا 
تسلمي ياقمر عالمتابعة ..
خالص تحياتي :f:  :Girl (25): 




> جامدة الرحله دي رجعتوني للذكريات تاني
> 
> مجهود رائع رائع رائع بصراحه مش هقدر اقول غير 
> وحشتيني يا مصر
> 
> تحياتي ليكم


اخي الفاضل نورت الرحلة يافندم الشكر لك على المرور وكلامك الجميل 
وخليكم عالموعد كل خميس ان شاء الله ..
خالص تحياتي :f:  :Girl (25):

----------


## ندى الايام

ميمة الاسلام

اهلا بيكى حببتى شكرا لحضورك الكريم وكلامك العطر
ودائما تنورنا فى كل الرحالات ان شاء الله
a7 leader
اهلا بك اخى الفاضل شكرا لمرورك الكريم
والحمد لله اننا قدرنا نفكرك بذكرياتك ويارب تكون ذكريات سعيدة
وان شاء الله ترجع مصر بالسلامة

تحيااااااااااااااااتى لكم

----------


## Masrawya

الله الله يا ندى على الرحله الجميلة
فعلا  المكان و المناظر تجنن
و الغردقة جميلة فى كل شىء 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر  :good:  :good:  :good: 
و فى انتظار رحلات اخرى

زوزوو تسلمى على الموضوع مره تانيه يا جميل

تحياتى ليكوووو يا جماعة :Girl (6):

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
ندي فعلا المعلومات قيمه و فيها معلومات كثيره عن الغردقه مكنتش اعرفها
و الصور تحفه
و التنسيق جميل
احيكيي علي مجهودك الجميل

اختك بكلويز

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="15 80"]الاخت الرقيقه 
زهراااااء
 موضوع قيم وجميل 
وفرصه للتجول والتعرف على انحاء الوطن
شكرا لجهودك الرائعة 

الاخت الرقيقه 
ندى الايام 
امتعتينا برحلة جميله 
صور اكثر من رائعة 
ومكان ساحر 
اشكرك على هذا المجهود 
تستحقى فعلا التقدير والتقييم 

الاخوه الاعضاء 
كل واحد يدفع 1000 جنيه مصاريف الرحلة 
مش كفاية عملنا الرحلة قبل ما ناخد منكم الفلوس 
انا شريك زهراااء فى الشركة 
زهراااء ترافل 
شريكها فى الفلوس بس 
اى حاجة تانية هى المسئوله 
[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

> الله الله يا ندى على الرحله الجميلة
> فعلا المكان و المناظر تجنن
> و الغردقة جميلة فى كل شىء 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
> و فى انتظار رحلات اخرى
> 
> زوزوو تسلمى على الموضوع مره تانيه يا جميل
> 
> تحياتى ليكوووو يا جماعة




حبيبتي نوجا تسلمي ياقمر على المتابعة 
نورتِ الرحلة ياقمرايا ومستنيينك دائما معانا 
وانتظري رحلة قريبة جدا مع شخصية رائعة 
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25):  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> ندي فعلا المعلومات قيمه و فيها معلومات كثيره عن الغردقه مكنتش اعرفها
> و الصور تحفه
> و التنسيق جميل
> احيكيي علي مجهودك الجميل
> 
> اختك بكلويز




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اهلا بيكِ مرة تانية حبيبتي شيماء نورتِ 
خليكِ متابعة معانا ياقمر بشكرك على تواصلك
خالص تحياتي ياقمر :f:  :Girl (25):

----------


## زهــــراء

> [frame="15 80"]الاخت الرقيقه 
> زهراااااء
>  موضوع قيم وجميل 
> وفرصه للتجول والتعرف على انحاء الوطن
> شكرا لجهودك الرائعة 
> 
> الاخت الرقيقه 
> ندى الايام 
> امتعتينا برحلة جميله 
> ...


استاذي الغالي استاذ نادر اهلا بحضرتك 
منور الشركة يافندم  :: 
ليه كدا استاذ نادر متخضهمش كدا لحسن مش هتلاقي حد معبر الرحلة اساسا بعد الالف جنيه  الموضوع هيجي عليا بالخسارة :Girl (18): 
امممم شريك بالفلوس بس؟ ؟ :Girl (9): 
وهو اللي شريكه استاذ نادر هايبقى له عين يطالب بحاجة تانية؟ :: كفاية انك فتحتلي شركة يافندم ههههههههههههه
منور الرحلة بجد استاذ اسكندراني جزاك الله الجنة يارب ..
خالص تحياتي لحضرتك :f:  :Girl (25):

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]


اخواتي اخوتي ابناء مصر الكرام ..

نداء هاااااااااااام..

يلا كلنا نصحى ونجهز علشان الرحلة الثانية هتنطلق بعد ساعات ...

اليوم معانا شخصية متميزة جدا ولنا الفخر بكونها موجودة بيننا ..

شخصية ذكية ..مجتهدة ..وتخط بحروفها اعذب الكلام ..

كم اسعدتنا بافكارها الذهبية وحروفها الندية ...

اختنا الغالية علينا جميعا واللي يسعدني جدا انضمامها لرحلتنا المتواضعة ..


قلب مصــــــــــــــــــر


فأنتظروا الرحلة ويارب تكونوا صحيتوا من النوم والااااااا هجيب جردل المياه واجي :: 

خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي برحلة سعيدة للجميع :Girl (25): ..


[/frame]

----------


## bedo_ic

بصراحة رحلة رائعة يا ندى ومجهود جميل
تحياتى
بيدووووو

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="13 80"]

أهلا بيكم جميعا  :: 

بداية بشكر زهراء على دعوتها الرقيقة ليا في المشاركة في  هذا الموضوع الرائع

واتمنى أن الرحلة التي سأصحبكم فيها تحوز على إعجابكم  

رحلتنا اليوم لمكان رائع وجميل هو 

قصر الجوهرة

وقصر الجوهرة يوجد في قلعة صلاح الدين



صورة لجامع محمد على بداخل القلعة



تمثال لمحمد على باشا

وقد أنشأ محمد على  قصر الجوهرة في عام 1814م 

ويقع القصر  فى الجهة الجنوبية الغربية من القلعة وقد بنى على أنقاض قصور مملوكية قديمة ترجع إلى عصر الملك الأشرف قايتباى والسلطان الغورى وقد خصص القصر مقرا لحكم محمد على باشا ولاستقبالاته الرسمية.



 وحرص محمّد علي باشا أن يكون هذا القصر على غاية الفخامة والأبهة. ففيه العديد من القاعات الكبيرة أشهرها قاعة الإستقبال وقاعة السّاعات التي تُعتَبر أجمل ما في القصر. وقد زُيّن القصر بأرقى فنون الزخرفة العثمانية سواء بالخشب أو بألواح الجص.



اسدان على مدخل بوابة القصر ... من الواضح غرام أسرة محمد علي بهذين الأسدين فنجدهم على أكثر من أثر من آثارهم كما نجدهم وبشكل رائع يفوق الوصف على مدخل كوبري قصر النيل الذي أنشأه الخديوي اسماعيل



اللوحة الإرشادية للقصر 
والتي بها تاريخ تشييده وقاعاته المختلفة

وقد ذكر المؤرخ عبد الرحمن الجبرتى فى كتابه " عجائب الآثار " أن الشروع فى بناء هذا القصر كان فى سنة 1227 هـ / 1812م أما الانتهاء منه فقد تم على مراحل ، فقد اختلفت التواريخ الموقعة على النصوص التأسيسية للقصر فاللوحة الموجودة على باب الدخول مؤرخة بسنة 1228 هـ / 1813م ونصها " يا مفتح الأبواب افتح لنا خير الباب سنة 1228 هـ "
بينما جاء فى لوحة أخرى تقع على الباب المؤدى إلى بهو الاستقبال الرئيسي تاريخ سنة 1229هـ / 13 - 1814م ونصها " الله ولي التوفيق سنة 1229 هـ " .





ويتكون القصر من قاعات وغرف زينت جدرانها وأسقفها بنقوش وزخارف مذهبة من الطراز المعروف باسم الروكوكو الذى يتميز بالوحدات الزخرفية المتكررة والمناظر الطبيعية 



 وتختلف هذه النقوش من قاعة إلى أخرى وأهم هذه القاعات البهو الرئيسى (المجلس العالى) حيث كان يحكم محمد على باشا مصر بمعاونة رجال الدين والأشراف ثم قاعة العرش (الفرمانات) وقاعة الألبستر 





وقاعة الساعات وغير ذلك من القاعات بجانب الحمام الألبستر   هذا بجانب ما يحويه القصر من تحف وأثاث تمثل عصر الأسرة العلوية 
ويطل المدخل الرئيسى للقصر على ميدان سراى العدل.

 تعرض هذا القصر أكثر من مرة للحريق فى حياة محمد على باشا نفسه وأعيد بناءه ، فقد احترق فى المرة الأولى سنة 1235 هـ / 1819م بسبب احتراق الجبخانة أو مصنع البارود الذى يقع خلفه فقد ذكر المؤرخ عبد الرحمن الجبرتى أن سراية القلعة أو قصر الجوهرة قد احترق وظل يومين مشتعلا كما احترق أيضا ناحية ديوان الكتخدا وغيره من العمائر .



 أما المرة الثانية فكانت سنة 1239 هـ / 1823م وكانت بسبب جبخانة القلعة أيضا الذى أثر للمرة الثانية على مباني القلعة وعمائرها مما جعل محمد على باشا يرسل إلى والي سلانيك ليستدعي عمالا وحجارين لإصلاح ما تهدم بالقلعة ، وقد استخدم فى بناء هذا القصر مهندسين كانوا أجانب وعمالا كانوا ما بين روم وأتراك وبلغاريين وأرناؤط



يتكون التخطيط المعمارى لقصر الجوهرة من عدة كتل رئيسية تتكون من طابقين تبدأ بالمدخل الرئيسي الذى يقع أمامه مظلة محمولة على أعمدة رخامية ، وعلى يسار هذا المدخل أبنية كثيرة تعلوها أبنية أخري تسودها البساطة تتصل بديوان الكتخدا أو سراي العدل التى أنشأها محمد على باشا وبنهاية المدخل بالناحية الشمالية الشرقية حجرة مستطيلة لها سلم مزدوج يوصل إلى الميدان وكان هذا الجناح مخصصا لموظفي القصر أو من كانوا يعرفون باسم " ديوان الخاصة " .



كما يؤدى ممر الدخول أيضا إلى مبان خصصت لنوبة الحراسة وأسوار الساحة الجنوبية للقلعة وإلى الفناء الرئيسي الذى تطل عليه وحدات ديوان القصر وسقيفة بهو الاستقبال الرئيسي ، أما الوحدات التى خصصت للسكن فتتكون من جناح الاستقبال الرئيسي أو ما كان يعرف باسم " الكوشك " وكان مخصصا لاستقبالات محمد على باشا والإيوان الملحق به وقاعتين فرعيتين بالإضافة لقاعة عرض الفرمانات أو العرش وهى أكبر حجرة بالقصر وتشرف على ميدان القلعة حاليا وكان يري منها القاهرة وأهرامات الجيزة فى أروع منظر  


كما أننا نصل من خلال بهو الاستقبال إلى عن طريق سلم إلى الجناح البحري بقسميه والحديقة الخلفية والتى عرفت باسم حديقة الأسود 



كما زود القصر أيضا بعدة قاعات منها قاعة الألبستر وهو نوع من أنواع الرخام وقاعة الساعات بالإضافة إلى الحمام الذى عرف باسم حمام الألبستر 



أما الطابق الثانى ويعلو جناح الاستقبال ونلاحظ أنه تلتف وحداته حول الفناء الرئيسي ويؤدى إلى سراي الضيافة .


 وقد استخدم فى زخرفة جدران وأسقف هذا القصر نقوش وزخارف مذهبة قوامها أشكال نباتية وزهريات ورسوم ستائر نفذت على طراز عرف باسم طراز الباروك والروكوكو الذى يتميز بالوحدات الزخرفية المتكررة والمناظر الطبيعية ، كما امتاز هذا القصر بأنه كان يحتوي على رسوم وحدات الأسطول 



وبهذا القصر استقبل محمد على باشا كبار الزائرين من الأجانب واستمر مقرا للاستقبالات الرسمية حتى عصر الخديوى إسماعيل باشا الذى استقبل به السلطان عبد العزيز خان الذى زار مصر فى 4 شوال سنة 1279 هـ / 1862م وأقام به لمدة سبعة أيام .





وقد تم إضافة قاعات جديدة للعرض هى قاعة الديوراما وقاعة كسوة الكعبة الشريفة وبها يعرض أجزاء من كسوة الكعبة الشريفة التى كانت ترسل إلى مكة المكرمة والتى كانت تصنع فى مشغل القلعة وعرض للمحمل 










كما أضيفت أيضا قاعة الكوشة وبها كوشة زفاف الملك فاروق الأول على الملكة فريدة






كما خصص المتحف لعرض التحف الزجاجية من فازات والتحف المعدنية من ساعات أثرية نادرة ونرجليات وشمعدانات كما ألحق أيضا بالقصر كرسي العرش الذى كان يجلس عليه محمد على باشا ، كما ألحق بهذا القصر حجرة نوم الإمبراطورة أوجيني زوجة نابليون الثالث التى زارت مصر فى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل عند افتتاح قناة السويس





 كما يعرض المتحف أيضا لوحات زيتية نادرة لأسرة محمد على باشا


************

ارجو ان رحلتنا مع قصر الجوهرة تكون عجبتكم

وان شاء الله تسعدوا دائما برحلات أبناء مصر الجميلة في كل مكان في أم الدنيا مصر

تحياتي ليكي زهراء على الفرصة الجميلة التي أتاحت لي أن اصحبكم في هذه الرحلة الرائعة

وتحياتي لكل من شاركونا هذه الرحلة الجميلة

وكل عام وانتم بخير  :M (32): [/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ...

الله الله الله .
جمييييلة الرحلة .. تسلم ايدك على الرحلة لقصر الجوهرة .. بجد الموضوع دا جميل جدا . :: 
بيسعد القلب برحلاته .. واختيارت الاماكن الجميلة .
انا لسه ربنا ما كتب لي وسافرت لمصر .. بس اكيد لما اجي حأروح ازور الاماكن دي .. اكيد لما تكون على الحقيقة شعور تاني .. 
من الحاجات الي عجبتني فيه .. انه خصص جزء من المعرض للأثريات .. والمعروضات الثمينة .. وايضا تماثيل الأسود .بالاضافة الى قاعة كسوة الكعبة ....
تسلم ايدك يا قلب مصر على الرحلة .. ومشكوووورة على الاختيار الجميل والمعلومات الهامة والصور الجميلة .. :: 

بارك الله فيك  :61:

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رحلة جميلة جدااااااااااااايا قلب مصر كانت فى دماغى برضه والله
لانه مكان قريب لقلبى وليا فى ذكريات جميلة برضه
والله اول ما شوفت الصور افتكرت زيارتى للقلعة على طول وافتكرت كل مكان شوفته هناك
تسلم ايدك حببتى على الرحلة الجميلة دى
تقبلى تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## Maruko

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

جميلة صور القصر  من الداخل والخارج 
والمعمار راقي وفخم ...والتحف والاثاث راقي جدا ...

والقاعات بسم الله ماشاء الله جميلة 
وقاعة صناعة كسوة الكعبة الشريفة جميلة 
وكرسي العرش فخم ورهيب ....

جميل بسم الله ماشاء الله 
شكرا على الصور والمعلومات 
تسلم ايدك .....
تقبلى تحياتى ....*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم....
الله يا قلب مصر على اختياراتك الرائعة
المكان جميل بكل شئ فيه
فخامة القاعات و الاثرات اللى فيها و روعة المعمار

تسلم ايدك قلب مصر على الرحلة الرائعة و اصتحابتك الرقيقة
و المعلمومات القيمة و المفديه
تقبلى تحياتى
و كل سنة وانتى طيبة.

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]

قلب مصر 

مفيش كلمة ممكن اقولها توفيكِ حقك ابدا ابدا ..
الله الله يا أم يوسف لااااااااااااااتتخيلي كم اسعدتيني بالرحلة الرائعة في القصر الرائع ..

والله من امبارح اول مانزلتيها وانا شفتها بتاع خمس مرات وكل مرة عايزة اكتب حاجة مش لاقية حاجة اكتبها :Girl (18):  ..


لما عملت مرة بحث عن قلعة صلاح الدين وقرأت معلومات عن الابراج والابواب والمتاحف اللي هناك وكان قصر الجوهرة بجد من اكثر الاماكن اللي نفسي اشوفها بجد بصراحة رحلتك أثرت في جدا ايه ده انتوا هتخلوني كل يوم خميس اقعد اعيط  :Girl (18): ههههههههههههه

قلب مصر يا اجمل قلب في اجمل مصر اسعدتيني جدا ربنا يسعدك بدخول الجنة يارب حبيبتي 
انا عارفة ان كلمة شكرا قليلة في حقك ياأم يوسف لكن لو كان فيه اجمل منها في لغتنا الجميلة كنت قلته ..

بشكرك جزيلا على قبولك دعوتي المتواضعة بحقك اولا وعلى الرحلة الرائعة دي ثانيا ..
حقيقي انت شخصية افتخر بتواجد حروفها امام ناظري ..اكيد مصر تفخر بأمثالك ياأم يوسف ...
أدام الله لمصر قلبها ياقلب مصر ..

خالص شكري وامتناني لشخصكم المتألق  :f: ..

[/frame]

----------


## loly_h

*
ايه الرحلات الجميلة دى

بتطلعوا رحلات من ورايا؟؟؟؟؟

بقالى كتيييييييييييييير خالص موش شفت القلعه

وتقريبا شفتها مرتين وموش فاكرة انى شفت 

القصر ده...

بجد الرحلة كانت جميلة اوى

شكرا حبيبتى  زهراء على الموضوع الجميل اوى ده

وشكرا اختى الغالية  قلب مصر على الرحلة الممتعة 

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله على الموضوعات الجميله دى والرحلات اللى بنلف فيها ونتفرج واحنا فى مكانا 
برافوووووووو زهراء 

ندى الايام اقدم لحضرتك اجمل تحيه مصحوبه بباقه ورد اعجابا لرحلتك الجميله 

اما قلب مصر فرحلتك جعلتنى اشعر باننى رجعت الى عصر العثمانيين لكى منى كل التحيه والاعجاب بما تختارينه وعلى الدقه فى اختيار كل ماهو ممتع ومفيد

ولى لقاء اترككم جميعا فى امن الله وحفظه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

الرائعة...قلب مصر..

أنا مش عارفة أقول ايه....بجد رحلة مبهرة فوق الوصف.......

أنا حسة اني فعلا في القصر و بتمشى فيه.....عرض أكتر من متمكن.....

قلب مصر...أجمل و أحلى قلب...تسلم ايدك...

زوزو....انتي عارفة بقى..^_^...

محبتي و مودتي.....



*

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> الله الله الله .
> جمييييلة الرحلة .. تسلم ايدك على الرحلة لقصر الجوهرة .. بجد الموضوع دا جميل جدا .
> بيسعد القلب برحلاته .. واختيارت الاماكن الجميلة .
> انا لسه ربنا ما كتب لي وسافرت لمصر .. بس اكيد لما اجي حأروح ازور الاماكن دي .. اكيد لما تكون على الحقيقة شعور تاني .. 
> من الحاجات الي عجبتني فيه .. انه خصص جزء من المعرض للأثريات .. والمعروضات الثمينة .. وايضا تماثيل الأسود .بالاضافة الى قاعة كسوة الكعبة ....
> تسلم ايدك يا قلب مصر على الرحلة .. ومشكوووورة على الاختيار الجميل والمعلومات الهامة والصور الجميلة ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك


ايميرالد الجميلة  :f: 
سعيدة قوي أن الرحلة عجبتك ، وإن شاء الله يا قمر تزوري مصر وتشوفي كل الماكن الرائعة الموجودة فيها وتحضري فيها كمان رمضان لأن رمضان في مصر غير أي دولة أكيد لما تيجي هتسعدي 
بس انتي تعالي بس وسيبي الباقي علينا  :: 
اسعدتيني بمشاركة الرحلة يا ايميرالد 
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة ويعود عليكي رمضان بالخير  :M (32):

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="13 80"][grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"]رحلة تجنن يا قلب مصر 
بجد برافو عليكي يا زهراااء وياندي علي التفكير السليم 
ان الرحلة تكون مع الغالية قلب مصر      :f:  :f: 
رحلة مفيدة قيمة وممتعة ووبلاش 
تسلم ايدك  
ولسة متابعة معاكم الرحلات 
بس متطلعوش من وراي 
اتفقنا  :Girl (9): [/grade][/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رحلة جميلة جدااااااااااااايا قلب مصر كانت فى دماغى برضه والله
> لانه مكان قريب لقلبى وليا فى ذكريات جميلة برضه
> والله اول ما شوفت الصور افتكرت زيارتى للقلعة على طول وافتكرت كل مكان شوفته هناك
> تسلم ايدك حببتى على الرحلة الجميلة دى
> تقبلى تحيااااااااااتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي يا ندى
علشان تعرفي ان القلوب عند بعضها  :Girl (13): 
القلعة مكان جميل وبشعر بزهو وفخر شديدين لما بروح زيارة هناك
الانتصار جميل ولما يكون فيه ذكرى بتفكرك ببطل منتصر زي قلعة صلاح الدين بتكون مكان عزيز على قلب الانسان
بشكرك على كلامك الرقيق وسعيدة بمشاركتك الغالية  :M (32): 
كل عام وانت بخير :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> 
> جميلة صور القصر  من الداخل والخارج 
> والمعمار راقي وفخم ...والتحف والاثاث راقي جدا ...
> 
> والقاعات بسم الله ماشاء الله جميلة 
> وقاعة صناعة كسوة الكعبة الشريفة جميلة 
> وكرسي العرش فخم ورهيب ....
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي Maruko
بشكرك على تواجدك الجميل معانا
وفعلا قاعات القصر كلها تحفة وأجمل من بعضها 
وعلى طول تشعري معها بانك في الزمن الجميل

كل عام وانت بخير  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم....
> الله يا قلب مصر على اختياراتك الرائعة
> المكان جميل بكل شئ فيه
> فخامة القاعات و الاثرات اللى فيها و روعة المعمار
> 
> تسلم ايدك قلب مصر على الرحلة الرائعة و اصتحابتك الرقيقة
> و المعلمومات القيمة و المفديه
> تقبلى تحياتى
> و كل سنة وانتى طيبة.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي مصراوية 
سعيدة بأن الرحلة عجبتك وتابعي اكيد مع باقي الأعضاء هتكون فيه رحلات رائعة 
كل عام وأنت بخير  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="14 80"]
> 
> قلب مصر 
> 
> مفيش كلمة ممكن اقولها توفيكِ حقك ابدا ابدا ..
> الله الله يا أم يوسف لااااااااااااااتتخيلي كم اسعدتيني بالرحلة الرائعة في القصر الرائع ..
> 
> والله من امبارح اول مانزلتيها وانا شفتها بتاع خمس مرات وكل مرة عايزة اكتب حاجة مش لاقية حاجة اكتبها ..
> 
> ...


زهراء الجميلة قائدة الرحلة الرائعة
انا اللي مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي على اني طلعت معاكم الرحلة الجميلة 
حقيقي كانت رحلة ممتعة بصحبتكم الرائعة
سعيدة بكلماتك الرائعةو
كل عام وانت بخير  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> ايه الرحلات الجميلة دى
> 
> بتطلعوا رحلات من ورايا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بقالى كتيييييييييييييير خالص موش شفت القلعه
> 
> وتقريبا شفتها مرتين وموش فاكرة انى شفت 
> 
> ...


لولي الجميلة  :f: 
شوفتي عشان تعرفي انك مع ابناء مصر هتشوفي كل الأماكن اللي وحشاكي
بشكرك على تواجدك الجميل
وكل عام وانتى بخير يا قمر  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> اما قلب مصر فرحلتك جعلتنى اشعر باننى رجعت الى عصر العثمانيين لكى منى كل التحيه والاعجاب بما تختارينه وعلى الدقه فى اختيار كل ماهو ممتع ومفيد
> 
> ولى لقاء اترككم جميعا فى امن الله وحفظه


أهلا بيكي غاليتي ام البنات 
بشكرك على صحبتك الرائعة
والحمد لله ان الرحلة عجبتك
وان شاء الله نكون بصحبتك في رحلة جميلة
كل عام وانتي بخير  :f:

----------


## ندى الايام

> ندى الايام اقدم لحضرتك اجمل تحيه مصحوبه بباقه ورد اعجابا لرحلتك الجميله


اهلا اهلا بست الكل ام البنات
تسلمى ويسلم زوقك يا فندم
متشكرة لحضرتك اوى وميرسى على احلى ورد

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> الرائعة...قلب مصر..
> 
> أنا مش عارفة أقول ايه....بجد رحلة مبهرة فوق الوصف.......
> 
> أنا حسة اني فعلا في القصر و بتمشى فيه.....عرض أكتر من متمكن.....
> 
> قلب مصر...أجمل و أحلى قلب...تسلم ايدك...
> ...


شعاع من نور
تسلميلي يا قمراية على كلامك الجميل
وسعيدة بتواجدك الرائع معايا في الرحلة انتي وكل الصحبة الطيبة من أبناء مصر
كل عام وانتي بخير  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="13 80"][grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"]رحلة تجنن يا قلب مصر 
> بجد برافو عليكي يا زهراااء وياندي علي التفكير السليم 
> ان الرحلة تكون مع الغالية قلب مصر     
> رحلة مفيدة قيمة وممتعة ووبلاش 
> تسلم ايدك  
> ولسة متابعة معاكم الرحلات 
> بس متطلعوش من وراي 
> اتفقنا [/grade][/frame]


ميمة الجميلة 
اهلا بيكي يا قمر ربنا يكرمك على كلامك الجميل 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة  :M (32):

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل سنة و الجميع بخير و سعادة....

انا جاية أقول انه زوزو بتعتذر مؤقتاً عن قيادة الرحلة بسبب ظروف النت عندها....و في الفترة البسيطة دي لحد لما النت عندها يرجع إن شاء الله...هنكمل مع بعض الرحلات جوا مصر....بس يارب مش تزهقوا مني...

الرحلات هتستئنف من يوم الخميس الجاي إن شاء الله....

و دي فترة مؤقتتتتته فقط...لحد أما تنورنا زوزو من تاني.....قريب بإذن الله.....


خالص تحياتي و احترامي للجميع.....


*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الله يعطيكِ العافية يا سارة .. مستمرين ان شاء الله في المتابعة ..

وربنا يردك يا زوزو بالسلامة ان شاء الله ..

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## قلب مصر

ان شاء الله زهراء ترجع بالسلامة
وفي انتظار باقي الجولات الجميلة بإذن الله يا شعاع
كل سنة وانتم طيبين  :f:   :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...emerald...
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

انا عارفة يا ايمي انتي كنتي متحمسة ازاي ساعة لما زهراء نزلت الموضوع....بجد بتمنى انه رحلاتنا تعجبك يا قمر...بإذن الله انا هعملهالك بنفسي لما تيجي تنوري مصر...

الموضوع الجديد زي ما قلتلك مكان عزيز عندي جداً هتعرفي كمان حبه صغيره....

تحياتي حبيبة قلبي....


الغالية جداً جداً...قلب مصر..

وحضرتك طيبه و بصحة وسلامة...و كل الأسرة الكريمة اللهم آمين...
الموضوع نور بمشاركات حضرتك يا أجمل قلب...

خالص تحياتي و احترامي...

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="14 60"]*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

كل سنة و الجميع بخير و سعادة....و رمضان كريم جميعاً

انا جيالكم النهاردة بدعوة من حبيبة قلبي
...زوزو 
عشان اخدكم في فسحة في مكان جميل في أم الدنيا...

رجاءً اربطوا الأحزمة و كله يركب عشان مش هقف لحد...و معتقدش اني هقف لأنه المكان اللي احنا رايحينه لو عرفتوه هتباتوا في الباص...تماام؟؟كله موجود...ننطلق..
..

فسحة النهاردة هتكون في قاهرة المعز.....في مكان أطلق عليه جنة القاهرة الفاطمية...

المكان ده انا رحته و كان يوم من أمتع الأيام...زي الحلم ...بجد مكان خرافي بكل المقاييس...

رحلتنا النهاردة هتكون

 في حديقة الأزهر...


بدايةً نبذة بسيطة عن الحديقة و إنشائها...

تقع حديقة الأزهر وسط مدينة القاهرة وعلى أطراف حي الدراسة على مساحة 71 فدان وقد كان الموقع بمثابة مقلب النفايات الرئيسي للمدينة
تم إنشاءها بواسطة إمام الطائفة الإسلامية الشيعية الإسماعيلية كريم شاه الحسيني ( آغا خان الرابع )، بعد ان قرر اهداء حديقه إلى مدينة القاهرة في 1984، بناء على الاعتقاد الاسلامي بأننا جميعا مسؤولون عن إبداع الخالق ولذلك يجب ان نترك الارض مكانا افضل، اتخذ هذا القرار اثناء مؤتمر 1984 "العاصمه الناميه: مواكبة نمو القاهرة المدني".

تم تصميم المشروع المكلف 30 مليون دولار أمريكي، لكي يكون عامل للتنميه الاقتصاديه، واصبح مثال يدرس للحلول المبدعه للعديد من التحديات التي تواجهها المدن التاريخيه، بما في ذلك التغلب على عنصر البيئه.

تعمل الحديقه كرئه خضراء نتيجه لمساحتها الضخمه، ووقوعها وسط منطقه تاريخيه. كان من الواضح ان القاهرة تحتاج لمساحات خضراء أكثر. وقد وجدت احدى الدراسات ان نسبة المساحات الخضراء بالنسبه لعدد السكان في القاهرة بالكاد تساوي حجم أثر القدم مساحه لكل مواطن، كواحدة من أقل النسب بالعالم. الحديقه أكبر مساحة خضراء انشأت في القاهرة منذ قرن.

تقع على الجانب الغربي من الحديقه المدينه الفاطميه القديمه وامتدادها درب الأحمر، بثروتهما من المساجد، والأضرحه، ومزينه بخط طويل من المآذن، إلى الجنوب يقع مسجد السلطان حسن وما يحيطه، بالاضافه إلى قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي، كانت هذه المنطقه بالفعل في حاجه إلى مساحه خضراء مفتوحه. إن التله المقام عليها الحديقه توفر منظر مرتفع للمدينه، وتعطي مشهد بانورامي رائع ب 360 درجه للمناظر الجذابه من القاهرة التاريخيه....

من الصور هتتضح النقطة دي جداً....



صورة لمدخل الحديقة المطل على شارع صلاح سالم...

عايزة أقول حاجة...النوافير اللي طالعة من الأرض دي...في الحقيقة تحفة....و أول لما تدخل بتستقبلك بشكلها الجميل...و بتلاقي نفسك بتتأملها...و بتاخد صورة...

ده أقرب منظر ليها...






تصميم الحديقة..


تقوم خصائص تصميم الحديقة على أساس استلهام الطابع التقليدي للأماكن العامه في التنسيق الحضري للمجتمعات الانسانية ويمكن مشاهدة هذا التراث
باساليبه المتنوعة من حقبة إلى أخرى ومن إقليم إلى آخر وهكذا استوحى تصميم الحديقة نسق الحدائق الاسلامية التقليدية والفراغات العامه في فترات تاريخية ومناطق جغرافية
مختلفة من العالم الاسلامي , حيت بني التصميم على أساس تنظيم المساحات المختلفة على نسق البستان التقليدي وأماكن الجلوس المظلله ( التختبوش ) و الطرق المغطاه ( البواكي )
ذات النمط الفاطمي والمستخدمة في مباني الحديقة وغيرها من العناصر , وكما تنعكس العناصر الفارسية والهندية في تشكيلات العناصر المائية من خلال سلسة من النوافير
والأحواض والقناوات والبحيرة , ويعتمد التصميم على وجود المحور الرئيسي ( القصبة ) التي تربط الحديقة بالكامل من الشمال إلى الجنوب وهو عبارة عن محور اساسي
بعرض ثمانية أمتار على جانبيه صفين من النخيل الملوكي إلى جانب مقاعد جانبية للزائرين يتوسطه ممرات وشلالات للمياه وطرق ضيقة تبدأ من شمال التل الى اتجاه القلعة في الجنوب .
ثم ينحني المحور الاساسي في اتجاه مآذن المدينة القديمة مؤديا بعد ذلك الى بحيرة صغيرة على الهضبة المنخفضة الكبرى للموقع مارا بحديقة أساسية مقسمة إلى اجزاء مستقلة تزينها
الحدائق والمقصورات التي تأخذ التشكيلات الاسلامية القديمة والمحاطه ببساتين مزروعة بطريقة هندسية مبسطة ثم يتجه المحور نحو المقهى المطل على البحيرة 
وتتميز الرؤية البانورامية الممتدة بهذه المنطقة عبر المنحدرات والسور التاريخي لمعالم الواجهة الشرقية لمدينة القاهرة ومجموعاتها الفريدة من المعالم الأثرية الرئيسية بقبابها ومآذنها
الساحرة ومباني وسط المدينة الحديثة من خلفه .



دي صورة لممشى النخيل...لو دققتوا شوية في الصورة هتلاقوا مآذن مسجد محمد علي المشهورة...





و دي صورة للنافورة عند انعطاف القصبة...اللي هو الرابط بين شمال و جنوب الحديقة...



مطعم الربوة...انعكاس للعمارة الفاطمية بكل عقودها...و الجلسات المظللة(التختبوش)..




الممرات والحركة..

تحيط شبكة من الطرق المتعرجة الثانوية بالمناطق الرئيسية بالحديقة تؤدي الى جميع المستويات المتدرجة وجوانب الموقع مما يوفر للزائر تجارب فراغية وبصرية 
متنوعة وثرية , وتتمتع الحديقة بشبكة من طرق المشاة ذات أبعاد فسيحة تسمح بدورانات مريحة في جميع أنحاء الموقع وعلى طول المتنزه الرئيسي أما المناطق الخارجية المنبسطة
فتقدم صور لبساتين تضم أشجارا للظل ومجموعة متنوعة من أشجار الزهور والفاكهة فضلا عن أماكن أخرى للتنزه , وبالنسبة للمتنزه الرئيسي ومجموعة الحدائق الاساسية 
فيوجد عند طرفيها مطعم على قمة ربوة_الصورة اللي فوق_و مقصورة بجانب البحيرة والتي تقدم علامات بارزة داخلية للحديقة وتقدم المعالم المائية موضوعا إضافيا وتقليديا من الحدائق الاسلامية.
رابطة هذا الممر المركزي على انتداد طوله بالكامل وهناك نافورات المياه والاحواض وقنوات المياه الضيقة التي توجد متفرقة وتؤدي في النهاية إلى الشكل الحر للبحيرة
في المنطقة الخضراء الجنوبية .

هسيب الصور توضح اكتر..







بعد كده....أهم مكان في الحديقة...على الأقل بالنسبة لي....البحيرة....





ودي صورة تانية ساعة الغروب...



دي صورة مطعم البحيرة...أثر تجريدي لعمارة القاهرة التقليدية....للأسف هي بعيدة شوية بس دي أوضح صورة لقيتها...




بردو...من الحاجات الجميلة جداً جداً و المميزة في الحديقة....انه حاطين على النباتات و الحشائش و الزهور الموجودة....أسماءها و ترجمتها العربية...بجد استمتعت جداً بالموضوع ده....

مكان بجد خرافي...و أجمل حاجة فيه...الخضرة اللي في كل مكان...













زي ما قلت قبل كده...ميزة موقع الحديقة...انها في مكان غني بآثاره القديمة...
من داخل الحديقة بتلاقي السور الأيوبي...و تقدر تطلع الربوة و تستمتع بالآثار القديمة...مجموعة خاير بك....خاير بك ده بيقال انه أول حاكم لمصر بعد الغزو العثماني....و المجموعة بتضم قصر و جامع و سبيل و كتاب...
و أم السلطان شعبان....أرقى الأمثلة على العمارة المملوكية في مصر....

للأسف الموقع اللي كان بيضم صور للأماكن دي من داخل الحديقة فيه مشكلة....أول لما تتصلح هعرضلكم الصور فوراً...
و طبعاً مش هنسى مأذنة الأزهر المشهورة ذات الرأسين...

بجد مهما وصفت المكان...ف هو زي الحلم....و أنا بدعو كل حد مزرش حديقة الأزهر انه يزورها...بجد هتفرق كتير...









و الحدائق الغاطسة زي البيوت العربية...قمة في الروعة بس للأسف صورها في نفس الموقع...
و في كمان ملاعب خاصة للأطفال...

و في طفطف جوة الحديقة عشان يساعد على التنقل في مساحة الحديقة الشاسعة...

في حاجة كمان هي حديقة الأزهر رائعة كل وقت...بس أجمل و قت ممكن تستمتع فيه بيها اكتر...بطبيعة الحال في الشتا....




أتمنى انه الرحلة تكون عجبتكوا و استمتعتوا بيها....و كل سنة و انتوا طيبيبن...

خالص تحياتي للجميع...^_^...
*[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]الحبيبة الغالية 

شعاع من نور ..
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اولا : بشكرك جدا على مساعدتك الغالية في فترة غيابي ياقمر وبشكر الغالية ام البنات ولولي وايمي والفاضلة قلب مصر على متابعتهم واهتمامهم ..

نجي للرحلة بقى ..


سارة يعني عن جد ماشااااااااء الله عليكِ يابنتي الرحلة تجنننننننننننننننننن
اول مرة الحقيقة ارى حديقة الازهر مو معقول قد ايش جميلة ياسارة ماشاء الله ..
صورة النافورات رائعة رائعة ...

ولا بحيرة الحديقة اكثر شيء عجبني فيها وصورة الورد والخضار وكمان صورة المدرج اللي بينزل معه سهم روووووووووووووعة

سارة بجد انا مبسوطة جداااااااا بالرحلة القيمة جدا جدا والحديقة كلها على بعضها جنة حقيقية عن جد ..
وصور الانوار في وقت الغروب حاجة تفوق الجمال ..

حقيقي  ياسارة مهما قلت ماحاعطيكِ حقك يا أختي الرحلة انا طايرة بيها والله العظيم ..
اشكرك ياسارة على الرحلة الجميلة جدا والمميزة جدا من اخت مميزة وغالية ..


واشكرك جزيلا مرة ثانية على اهتمامك بمواصلة الموضوع بغيابي ..
دمتِ شعاعاً من نور يضيء حياتي ياغالية ..

خالص حبي واحترامي  :f:  :Girl (25): 


[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

حمد لله على السلامة يا زهراء منورة 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة  :f: 

شعاع الجميلة انتي متعرفيش انا بحب حديقة الأزهر قد ايه
من فترة طويلة حوالي سنة وشوية دورت على النت على حديقة الأزهر ووصلت لصور ليها 
وفعلا كتبت عنها من غير ما اشوفها أو أزورها 
بس عارفة لما شوفتها لقيتها حاجة تانية خالص غير اللي شوفته في الصور
الجمال اضعاف اضعاف ما الانسان يتخيل أو يتصور
والهواء النقي الغير موجود في أي بقعة على أرض القاهرة
تحسي فعلا انك في عالم تاني
انا كنت لسه فيها من حوالي 3 أسابيع
ودي كانت تاني مرة ليا فيها واكتشفت حاجات وأماكن فيها مكونتش شوفتها في اول مرة 
واجمل مكان على وجه الاطلاق البحيرة 
والواحد وهو قاعد على النجيلة قدامها ورذاذ المياة خارج عليه من النوافير الموجودة فيها
ياااااه احساس رائع بالفعل 
رحلتك جميلة قوي قوي
واختيارك للمكان خرافي بجد سعدت جدا بالصور والمعلومات الجميلة عن الحديقة
كل الشكر ليكي على رحلتك الرائعة
وكل الشكر لزهراء على أنها أسعدتنا بصحبتك الجميلة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين  :M (32):

----------


## Maruko

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يا سارة 
فظيـــــــــــــــــــع بجد
كل حاجة فظيـــــــــــــــــــعة 
النوافير 
الزرع 
المنظر كله على بعضه 
شوقتيننننىىىىى يا بنتىىىىى
تسلم ايدك يا جميل 
بجد رحلة روعة روعة روعة 

تحياتى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حبيبة قلبي....زوزو....

ألف ألف حمدالله على سلامتك يا قمر...بجد يا زهراء الموضوع نور برجوعك...

اما بالنسبة لحديقة الأزهر..من غير أي مبالغة يا زهراء...الصور بتعبر عن جزء بسيط من الحقيقة....بجد الواقع غيير...حلم ممكن تكون كلمة مناسبة لوصف المكان...
إن شاء الله يا زوزا لما تيجي مصر بإذن الله...هتلمسي ده بنفسك....

البحيرة دي كنا بنبصلها و بنبص للنافورة و نقعد ساكتين بنسمع صوت الميه بس....
أحلى مكان في الحديقة بجد...و مع ذلك معتقدش اني لحقت أستكشفها كلها...

زوزا...وحشتيني بجد...



تحياتي يا قلبي....


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة...قلب مصر..





			
				لما شوفتها لقيتها حاجة تانية خالص غير اللي شوفته في الصور
الجمال اضعاف اضعاف ما الانسان يتخيل أو يتصور
والهواء النقي الغير موجود في أي بقعة على أرض القاهرة
تحسي فعلا انك في عالم تاني
			
		

بالظبببببط...جداً جداً حتى و انا بشوف الصور بقيت بدور على صورة تقرب الصورة الحقيقية....فعلاً يا قلب مصر...الحديقة في الواقع غييييييييييييير...أحلى بمراحل و مراحل من الصور..





			
				واجمل مكان على وجه الاطلاق البحيرة 
والواحد وهو قاعد على النجيلة قدامها ورذاذ المياة خارج عليه من النوافير الموجودة فيها
ياااااه احساس رائع بالفعل
			
		

أيوة يا قلب مصر...بجد كلام حضرتك محسسني اني عاوزة أروح هناك تاني دلوقتي حالاً....

سعيدة جداً بكلام حضرتك....و بكرر شكري لحبيبة قلبي..زهراء...انها اتحتلي الفرصة دي..

خالص تحياتي و مودتي لحضرتك....



*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ماروكوووووو...هلا هلا يا قمر..

شفتي يا ماروكو حديقة الأزهر؟؟؟...على فكرة ناس كتير أعرفهم راحوها...جالهم ذهول من انه ممكن حاجة زي كده تكون موجودة في مصر...
المكان خرافي و لاززززززززززم زيااااارة...

سعيدة جداً انه رحلتي عجبتك يا قمر....

مودتي ليكي....^_^...
*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم
ايه المواضيع الجميلة دي يا جماعة؟
ماشاء الله بجد رحلات جميلة جدا جدا 

موضوع ممتع جدا يا شعاع بتاع حديقة الازهر
الحديقة فعلا لو حد شافها مش هايصدق انها في مصر
هدوء ونظام وابتسامة حلوة في كل مكان 
الصور جميلة جدا جدا
والمعلومات رائعة تسلم ايديكي عليها...
وان شاء الله منتظر الرحلة الجاية 

*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

العزيزة سااارة ..

في البداية جلست اقرأ المعلومات .. ومبسوطة وبنزل حبة حبة ..
الى ان وصلت على الصور هههههههههه الله لا يرويكي الحرمان ايش ممكن يسوي .. كأني عمري ما شفت صور للحديقة . :: 

رحلة جميلة يا شعاع .. عجبتني جدا .. تسلم ايدك يا اختي .. 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته..

منور يا فندم...^_^...

الصور بجد جزء بسيط من الحقيقة..و فعلاً زي ما انت قلت يا أحمد..هدوء و نظام و ابتسامة حلوة في كل مكان...

سعيدة انه الرحلة عجبتك...

مودتي...
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حبي..ايمي..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه

ردك و الصورة اللي انتي حطاها فظاع بجد.....ربنا يفرح قلبك..اللهم آمين..

بجد يا حبي أسعدتيني متعرفيش ردك و الصورة اللي انتي حطاها خرجوني من مود شكله ايه...

محبتي و مودتي...

*

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ايمي ربنا يسعدك موتيني ضحك 
الفاضلة قلب مصر والغالية سارة الله يسلمكم يارب تسلمولي ..
وحمادو وماروكو والناس كلها منوريييييييييييين ياجماعة  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]


السلااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اليوم طبعا الاربعاء يبقى بكرا اييييييييه؟


شطورييييييييين بكرا يبقى الخميس ..
هنعمل ايه بقى طالما بكرا الخميس ؟؟؟

يلا يلا كلنا نستعد علشان نروح مكان آخر في أم الدنيا ..
وان شاء الله بكرا هنروح رحلة مع عضو كلنا بنحب مواضيعه وشخصية مميزة ..
النايم يصحى بقى والصاحي يحاول مينامش  :: ...

كلنا في انتظار رحلة اخرى مع عضو اخر في مكان جميل في مصر ..
ورحلتنا المرة دي هتكون  مع اخ غالي جدا وبعتز به ..


ميمـــــــــــو المصرى

كلنا في انتظارك ياميمو ورحلة اخرى فيكِ يامصر ..

[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم
سارة ازيك يا جميل
اولا انا مش عرفه اوقلك ايه على ذوقك فى اختيار مكان زى حديقة الازهر
فعلا المكان الكلام قلييل عنها بالنسبة للواقع لانها رائعة الجمال 
و الهدوء اللى فيها و الاماكن الخضراء و البحيرة و منظر القاهرة من فوق رائع..

الرحلة جميلة اوى معاكى يا سارة
و اختيارك للمكان راائع تسلم ايدك حبيبة قلبى 

و فى انتظار ميمو فى الرحلة القادمة ان شاءالله
خالص تحياتى.

----------


## ميمو المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
*أزيكم جميعا ؟* 
*كل سنة وإنتم طيبين* 
*أنا بشكر زوزو جدا على دعوتها الجميله دى*
*حقيقى أنا كنت مفتقد جدا الكتابه فى قاعات حول العالم* 
*وبما إنى وعدت زوزو بقبول الدعوه* 
*فأنا ببدأ رحلتى معاكم* 
*بإذن الله*
*وده بغض النظر طبعا عن إنى راجع من شغلى وبقالى فتره منمتش*
*وإحتمال تلاقونى جايبلكم صور لنهر النيل وبقولكم شايفين جمال وحلاوة البحر الأحمر* 
*عموما ربنا ييسر بقى ونعدى الرحله على خير ..*
*......................*
*ومن شاب إسكندرانى محب لبلده وجمالها*
*حعملكم رحلة جميلة وممتعه فى عاصمة المتوسط.*

*الإسكندريــة* 

**


*علشان توصلوا إسكندرية عندكم عده إختيارات*

*إمــا عن طريق البـر كما فى الصورة*

**


*او عن طريق السكة الحديدية*

**


**



*وإمـــا عن طريق الطائرة ومعانا صورة لإسكندرية من الطياااااااااااااااااااااااره*


**



*وده بقى المكان اللى حتنزلوا فيه*
*مطار إسكندرية* 



**




*او عن طريق البحر* 



**



*وبعد ما وصلنا بسلامه الله للإسكندرية* 
*نرتاح شوية وناخد بريك بقى*


*وطبعا من رابع المستحيلات إنك تيجوا إسكندرية ومتاكلوش اكل شعبى*
*لذلك إحنا حنسخن بأكله شعبية من أشهر مطعم شعبى* 
*محمــد احمــد*


**


*وطبعا أفتكر إنكم محتاجين ترتاحو* 
*من عناء السفر ولذلك بقدملكم اجمل فنادق إسكندرية للإقامة على شواطئها*

*1- هلنان فلسطين :*

*وهو من أفخم فنادق الإسكندرية .. يقع في حديقة المنتزه .. ويطل على البحر مباشرة في موقع مميز*
*تليفون الفندق : 5473500 - 5474033 ، طبعاً قبل الأرقام لابد من كتابة مفتاح مصر وهو 002 ، ثم تضيف كود الإسكندرية وهو ( 03 )*
*الفاكس : 5473378*
*وهذه عدة صور منن الفندق :*

**

**

**

**



**


*- شيراتون المنتزه :* 
*وهو على طريق الكورنيش .. وواحد من أفضل الفنادق هناك*
*التليفون : 5480550*
*الفاكس : 5401331* 

**

**

*3- هيلتون جرين بلازا :*
*وموجود في منطقة سُمُوحه*

**

*4- قصر السلامليك :* 
*وهو في حديقة المنتزه أيضاً ..*
*وكان أحد قصور الملك فاروق وأسرته ..* 
*ولكن تم تحويله لفندق*
*التليفون : 5477999*

** 


*وبكده وبعد ما إستقرينا على الإقامه تقدروا تتفضلوا الغدا*
*لان واضح إنكم جوعتوا أوى .. زى ما أنا جعان دلوقتى*
*وطبعا لإنكم فى إسكندرية*
*فأكيد حعزمكم على سمك والذى مننننننه*

*قبل ما أوريكم الصور هنا حتلاقوا الويب سايت*
*لأكبر مطعم أسماك سكندرى*
*http://www.aboashraf.com/ar/menu.html*

*وطبعا شايفين مجند لكم كام واحد يعملولكم الأكل*

**



*الدخول باليمين بالله عليكم*
*وأظن شايفين حاجز لكم المطعم كله*
*علشان محدش يضايقكم واللى يعجبه مكان يقعد فيه*

**


*أتغدينا وتمام التمام*
*طيب بالمرة وإحنا فى جرين بلازا* 



**

*إحنا معديين من على حلويات مصر*
*يعنى سكووووووت وكل وإنتا مغمض*
*وحلويات على سمك واحلى لخبطة وعك وكل وبالهنا*

**

*وطبعا مش ناسى الإخوه اللى*
*بيحبوا السينما بقى*
*عندكم 6 سينمات فى المكان ده* 
*يعنى عيشوا بقى ها*

**

*واللى له شوق يلاعبنى يجى* 
*بس يضمن إنه مغلوب*

**


*ومش ناسى الأطفال*
*حاجز لهم فى احلى مدينة ألعاب*
**


*طيب زهقنا من جرين بلازا نطلع بقى على ممممممممممم*


*الصلاه يا جماعه*

*بس معلش انا ملحقتش مكان فى مسجد القائد إبراهيم*
*الموجود بمحطة الرمــل* 
*وأظن شايفين الزحمه*


**

*ودى صورة حقيقة من قيام الليل*

**


*بصراحة انا حجزت عند الشجرة اللى جمب الباب*
*بس لقيتها مش حتكفى بقى وكده*
*وحنا كتير ما شاء الله*
*فقولت أخدكم على جامع تانى*



*هنا فى المرسى أبو العباس*

**



*ياريت أول ما نخلص صلاه وإستغفار*
*نتجمع كلنا فى ساحة الجندى المجهول فى المنشية*
*مع التمتع بمنظر البحر الجميل جداااااااااااااا*
*علشان أقولكم على باقى الرحلة الجميلة دى*


**


*نسيت أقولكم يا جماعه إن اللى حيخطف أكل من زميله ولا يضحك عليه ويقعد مكانه*
*مش حقوله بقى نروح القسم ونعمل محضر وكل الهم ده لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*واقف معانا الكلام ده*
*انا حوديه على طول على مجمع المحاكم*
*الواقع على بعد 200 متر من الجندى المجهول*

**



*أظن أحنا كده متفقين وأستأذنكم خمسه بس أخد قاربى المتواضع* 
*وألملم أفكارى للخروج بأجمل بروجرام للمناطق السياحية*
*فى الجميلة إسكندريـــة*


**



*تابعونى ...*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

اية الجمال دة يا زوزو
برافو علي الاختيار الممتاز 
شعاع رائعة الرحلة وتحفة بجد 
حديقة الازهر تحفة 
انا السنة اللي فات درست تخطيطها كله لانها 
وقت ما عملت بحث عن القاهرة الفاطمية 
وكيفية خلق متنفس لهذة المنطقة وايضا لسكان القاهرة الكبري بحديقة علي مستوي عالي جدا في التخطي والتصميم 
اصل كا ما يطلب بحث عن حاجة اختار عن مصر علي طول 
تقبلي تحياتي يا جميل 
وفي انتظار الرحلة القادمة 
في امان الله

----------


## ميمة اسلام

ميمو مش عرفة اقولك اية 
انا بصراحة من فترة بسيطة بقت من عشاق اسكندرية 
اصل قبل كدة مكنتش اعرف انها بالجمال دة 
وكنت وخدة منها موقف 
اتغير الحمد لله من وقت ما زورت مكتبة الاسكندرية 
واللي خسارة مودناش ليه 
تسلم ايدك 
رحلة اكثر من ممتعة  ومفيدة وفية معلومات جديدة 
ودمها زي العسل 
تسلم ايدك يا ميمو 
وتسلمي يا زوزو علي الدعوة العسل ده 
اية اجمال دة ياقمري 
تقبل تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

*عدنا مرة تانية لإستكمال رحلتنا الجميلة فى الإسكندرية* 

*وطبعا مكان ما أتوقفت الرحلة عند*
* الجندى المجهول بالمنشيه*
*وبعد ما دخل الليل وأضاءت الأنورا*

**


*محتار بصراحة أمشى يمين ولا شمــال*
*عموما إحنا نمشى على يمين الصورة وبكده أصبحنا متجهين ناحيه*
* قلعه قايتباى*

*



وأنشأت خصيصا لتحصين المدينة ضد الغزو من جهة البر ، بناها السلطان الاشرف قايتباي سنة 1477م وتقع في نهاية اللسان الشرقي من جزيرة فاروس القديمة وهي عبارة عن برج كبير يدعم كل ركن من اركانه برج صغير مستدير الشكل.


*

*ومن نفس موقعنا الجميل وقبل ما نبدأ* 
*حيكون منظر قلعه قايتباى بالشكل ده*

**

*ولما ندخلها من جوه حيكون منظرها كده*

**

*ودلوقتى نرجع بضهرنا تانى لورا وناخد*
* الناحيه اليمين للجندى المجهول*

*وبكده حنبدأ نقابل*

*مكتبة الإسكندرية*

**

**

**



*ودى المكتبة من جوه بقى علشان تعرفوا*
* حتقعدوا فين يعنى*

**


*ونبدأ نطول شوية كمان ونمشى شوية كمان* 
* حنلاقى جامعه سان مارك وهيا من أقدم الجامعات السكندرية*

**


*المهم بس من غير ما حد يبص جمبه لإن فى معالم كتير انا عامل نفسى مش واخد بالى منها*

*المهم إننا وصلنا لأجمل كوبرى فى إسكندرية* 
*كوبرى إستانلى*

**


**



*طيب حنغير المكان شوية يا جماعه ونروح*

*عامود السوارى :*
*



يقع بحي كرموز, وهو من أشهر المعابد البطلمية, ويوجد بالمنطقة أيضا عامود ضخم من الجرانيت يبلغ ارتفاعه 26.85 مترا، ويرجع تاريخه للقرن الثالث الميلادى . 
وهو من أبرز الآثار الرومانية القديمة بمدينة الاسكندرية ويعتبر أعلى نصب تذكاري في العالم، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 27.85 متراً، وقد صنع من حجر الجرانيت الأحمر وهو قطعة واحدة قطرها عند القاعدة 2.7 متـر، وعنـــد التاج 6.3 متـر، وفي الجــانب الغـــربي من العــامود قاعدتـــان يمكن الوصـــول إليهما بسلم تحت الأرض.


* 
**



*ومن هناك ناخد مشروع صغير ومحندق كده بربع جنى مش كتير حيودينا على أكبر ميدان فى الإسكندرية*

*ميدان الشهداء* 

**

*ومن محطه مصر حنطلع نتمشى شوية مش كتير حنلاقى* 

*المسرح اليونانى الرومانى*
*



يرجع تاريخه إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي وهو المسرح الروماني الفريد من نوعه في مصر ويتكون من أثنى عشر مدرجا نصف دائري ويضم حمامات رومانية من العصر الروماني. ويعرض بمنطقة المسرح قطع من الآثار الغارقة التي تم انتشالها من موقع قلعة قايتباى .

 المبني مدرج علي شكل ( حدوه حصان ) او حرف u وقد أطلق عليه اسم  ( المسرح ).
يتكون ( المدرج الرومانى ) من 13 صف من المدرجات الرخاميه مرقمه بحروف وارقام يونانيه لتنظيم عمليه الجلوس اولها من اسفل    من  الجرانيت الوردى المكونه من الآحجارالمتينة  ،  ولذا استخدمه المهندس كاساس لباقي المدرجات ويوجد اعلي هذه المدرجات 5مقصورات كانت تستخدم لعمليه النوم لم يتبقي منها الا مقصورتين 


**.*

**

*ودلوقتى حاخدكم وأطلع على قصر المنتزة*

**


**



*ودلوقتى انا تعبت جدا وقررت*
* إنى أنهى الرحلة الجميلة دى*
*لكنى قبل ما أنهى الرحلة بدعوكم تتفضلوا تقضوا يوم واحد بس فى المكان الجميل ده*
*أجمل مكان حاليا فى أليكس وهوه*
*ســــــــان ستيفانووووووو*
*جراند بلازااااااا*
**

*سان ستيفانو اللى قدامكم فى الصورة دى*
* حقيقى مش خيال*
*ويارب تكون عجبتكم الرحلة واستمتعتم زى ما انا استمتعت*

*شكرا ليكى زوزو على إتاحة الفرصه الجميلة*
*ورغم إن الدعوة كانت فى وقت قاتل*
*إلا أنى بجد كل أحساسى بالتعب والإرهاق راحو وإنتهو بمجرد ما بدأت فى الرحلة*
*وتحياتى للجميع* 
*     *

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم....
الله عليك يا ميمو
الرحلة جميلة جدا و الصور و الاماكن تجنن
اصلا اسكندرية كل مكان فيها مفيش كلام علية
و كوبرى استانلى غاية فى الجمال و له جو تاانى خالص يا ميمو
و فعلا سان استفانو كده زى الصور مش صور خياليه و جمالة اكتر كمان من الصورة
حقيقى جولة ممتعة و اماكن متنوعة حول البلد
تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز.

و ميرسى جدا يا زوزو على اختيارتك المميزة كل مرة
تحياتى لكى.

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]





اييييييييييييييييييييييييه ده ياميمو كل ده ؟
اولا انا برد عليك وانا لسة مذهووووووووووولة بالرحلة الفظيعة دي فمعلش لو طلع رد اهبل  :Girl (12): هههههههههههههههههههه

ثانيا بقى انت اخذتنا رحلة في اكثر مكان بعشقه في مصر الاسكندرية :Girl (18): 
 طب استنى اما اعرف اقول حاجة  :Girl (9): 

ميمو الرحلة تجنننننننننننننننننن بجد فظيعة اسكندرية طلعت اجمل بكتيييييييييييييييير مما اتحكى لي عنها كل حاجة فيها رائعة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى 
ومنظرها من فوق رووووووووووووووعة روعة  :Girl (27): 
ومنظر الزحمة في مسجد القائد ابراهيم مش قادرة اقولك قد ايه جميل عجبني مووووووووووت
والمكتبة تحففففففففففة بجد وقلعة قايتباي ولا سان ستيفانو ياعيني افضل الاحتفاظ برأيي لنفسي بلاش فضايح  :Girl (18): ..

ميدان الشهداء شكله جميل قوي هو وكوبري استانلي اللي بحبه جداااااااا ..
ميمو مش عارفة اقولك قد ايه سعيدة بالرحلة دي ولو قلتلي انك عملتها اليوم الصبح بعد مارجعت من الشغل همووووووووووتك :Girl (16):  مش مصدقة انا رحلة بالرووووووووووووووعة دي تتعمل في الوقت القصير قوي ده بس حقيقي تجنن ياميمو  :Girl (26): ..

بشكرك جزيلا ياميمو انك لبيت الدعوة واخدتنا الرحلة الجميلة جدا دي ربنا يفرحك اخي الغالي ..
خالص تحياتي يافندم  :Girl (25): ..


[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

مصراوية  :f: 
ميمة الاسلام  :f: 

الشكر لكم ياقمرات على المتابعة وكلامكم الجميل 
يشرفني دائما تواجدكم في الرحلة والمنتدى كله 
شكرا جزيلا وتقبلا خالص تحياااااااااتي :Girl (25):

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تسلم ايدكم يا شباب على  الرحالات الجميلة دى
معلش غبت فترة وكلامى متاخر على شعاع من النور
تسلم ايدك حببتى رحلة زىالعسل فكرينى نروح هناك مره
وانت يا ميمو انا كدا جاية فى ميعادى اهو هههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك على المجهود واسكندرية جميلة وممتعة فعلا 
وبسمع انها تحفة فى الشتا كمان
تسلمو على مجهودكم الواضح ودمتم فى حفظ الله

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
مصراوية...
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..

تسلميلي و يسلملي ذوقك حبيبة قلبي...

عارفة يا انجي....كنا بنقعد أنا و صحابي بالساعة و الساعتين ساكتين...عشان صوتنا ميخربش الهدوء...

المكان فعلاً جنة..

أسعدني و جودك جداً يا انجي...و إن شاء الله نروح سوا هناك....^_^...

محبتي و مودتي..

ميمة..

ازززززيك يا قمر؟؟..كل سنة و انتي طيبه حبيبة قلبي...





			
				حديقة الازهر تحفة 
انا السنة اللي فات درست تخطيطها كله لانها 
وقت ما عملت بحث عن القاهرة الفاطمية 
وكيفية خلق متنفس لهذة المنطقة وايضا لسكان القاهرة الكبري بحديقة علي مستوي عالي جدا في التخطي والتصميم
			
		

بتمنى يا ميمة انك تكوني شفتيها فعلاً...بجد هتبقى فسحة ممتعة و في حياتك ما هتنسيها...

حقيقي سعيدة بردك الجميل ده...^_^....

محبتي و مودتي...

ندى الأيام..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

انتم السابقون في الفسح-_^...
تسلميلي يا دودو و تسلملي ايدك يا قمر....بإذن الله نروح كلنا مع بعض...

حمدالله ع السلامة و كل سنة و انتي طيبه يا قمر...

محبتي...

فاصل ثم نواصل..

*

----------


## Emad.

شعاع 
ممكن اجي اتفسح معكم ولا مش ممكن والنبي انا بحب مصر قوي 
وعاوز اتفسح فيها بس مابعرفش اكون وحدي الرحله ماتبقاش حلوه
ممكن اجي معكم ولا مفيش مكان

----------


## شعاع من نور

*




			
				شعاع 
ممكن اجي اتفسح معكم ولا مش ممكن والنبي انا بحب مصر قوي 
وعاوز اتفسح فيها بس مابعرفش اكون وحدي الرحله ماتبقاش حلوه
ممكن اجي معكم ولا مفيش مكان
			
		

أهلاً أ.عماد..نورت يا فندم...

أكيد طبعاً يا فندم في مكان...حضرتك تابع الموضوع...و زهراء ما شاء الله عليها بتختار أعضاء مميزين بيودونا أماكن أكتر تميزاً....
تحية ليكي يا زوزا....

مودتي...


..................................................  .............................


ميموووووووووووو...

دايماً عندي اعتقاد انه اللي يجي مصر و ميشوفش إسكندرية...فاتوا كتير من قلب مصر الحقيقي....لازم يجي و يتمشى على الكورنيش و يشم هواها...ساعتها هيبقى عرف مصر...

تسلم ايدك على الفسحة و الصور الجميلة...^_^...

مودتي...


*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> ميمو مش عرفة اقولك اية 
> انا بصراحة من فترة بسيطة بقت من عشاق اسكندرية 
> اصل قبل كدة مكنتش اعرف انها بالجمال دة 
> وكنت وخدة منها موقف 
> اتغير الحمد لله من وقت ما زورت مكتبة الاسكندرية 
> واللي خسارة مودناش ليه 
> تسلم ايدك 
> رحلة اكثر من ممتعة ومفيدة وفية معلومات جديدة 
> ودمها زي العسل 
> ...


*أزيك يا ميمة .. ؟* 
*بقى فى حد ياخد موقف من إسكندرية برضه .. ؟* 
*نصيحة . متقوليش الكلام ده قدام أوشـا .* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الا أوشا بتموت فى إسكندرية ..*
*شوفى أنا مش حكتفى بالرحله دى بس علشان تحبى إسكندرية أكتر*
*أدخلى على موضوعى القديم ده هنا فى القاعه اهوه وشوفي التكامل السكندرى*
*يمكن تحبيها أكتر* 
*مش عارف ليه حاسس إنك شوفتى الموضوع قبل كده * 
*بس انا مصمم على كسلى فى إنى أفتحه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أتفضلى*
مصر العالمية (2 ) ... ألاسكنـــدرية .. ‏( 1 2)  
*نورتى يا ميمة .. *  

على فكرة اخدت على الموضوع ده الجايزة الحلوة دى

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

اسكندريـــــــــــــــــــــــة اسكندراية اسكندرية .

ميمو الرحلة تجنن .
الصور .. المعلومات .. والتعليقات ههههههه 

ماشاء الله .. اكيد الاسكندرية .. حلوة وجميلة .. وما يحتاج اتنين يقولو عن جمالها .. 

تسلم يا ميمو على الرحلة الرائعة .. عجبتني جدا .. واتمنى انها عجب الجميع ^-^
بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## ميمة اسلام

لا يميمو مش قصدي علي جمال الاسكندرية 
انا بس كان فيه مشاكل صغنونة بيني وبين ناس اسكندرانية 
خليني شيلت شوية 
بس الحمد لله قلبي ابيض وبينسي بسرعة 

وياسيدي هو فية بعد اسكندرية عروس المتوسط 
تسلم ايدك والموضوع فعلا حلو ومشفتوش قبل كدة 
عشان كنت بتنزلة مواضيع من وراي وانا غيبة عن المنتدي 
تسلم ايدك 
في امان الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> السلام عليكم....
> الله عليك يا ميمو
> الرحلة جميلة جدا و الصور و الاماكن تجنن
> اصلا اسكندرية كل مكان فيها مفيش كلام علية
> و كوبرى استانلى غاية فى الجمال و له جو تاانى خالص يا ميمو
> و فعلا سان استفانو كده زى الصور مش صور خياليه و جمالة اكتر كمان من الصورة
> حقيقى جولة ممتعة و اماكن متنوعة حول البلد
> تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز. 
> و ميرسى جدا يا زوزو على اختيارتك المميزة كل مرة
> ...



*وعليكم السلام*
*أهلا أهلا مصراوية منورة* 
*الرحلة بقت اجمل بعد وجودك طبعا*
*وانا سعيد إنها عجبتك*
*وإن شاء الله تيجى وتقضى فيها أجمل وقت*
**

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> اييييييييييييييييييييييييه ده ياميمو كل ده ؟
> 
> اولا انا برد عليك وانا لسة مذهووووووووووولة بالرحلة الفظيعة دي فمعلش لو طلع رد اهبل هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ثانيا بقى انت اخذتنا رحلة في اكثر مكان بعشقه في مصر الاسكندرية
> طب استنى اما اعرف اقول حاجة  
> ميمو الرحلة تجنننننننننننننننننن بجد فظيعة اسكندرية طلعت اجمل بكتيييييييييييييييير مما اتحكى لي عنها كل حاجة فيها رائعة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى 
> ومنظرها من فوق رووووووووووووووعة روعة 
> ومنظر الزحمة في مسجد القائد ابراهيم مش قادرة اقولك قد ايه جميل عجبني مووووووووووت
> ...


 

*زوزووووووووووو*
*ايه يا بنتى كل الكلام الحلو ده*
*أولا يا ستى والله زى ما كنا متفقين بالظبط*
*عملتها لما رجعت من الشغل على طول*
*شوفتى بقى جاهدت أزاى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا واضح ان الرحله عجبتك جدااااااااااا*
*ودى حاجه فرحتنى اووووووووووووى*
*ياريت بقى تيجى وتشوفى كل ده على الطبيعه يا زوزو* 
*وده حلم مش بعيد يعنى يا زوزو ..هههههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين ده انا مجيبتش حتى غير شوية معالم بسيطة*
*امال لو شوفتى الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااقى* 
*عموما كويس الا كنت حتموتينى بقى من جمال الرحله* 
*نورتى يا زوزو وشكرا على الفرصه الجميلة دى ..*
* *

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> ميمو انا كدا جاية فى ميعادى اهو هههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك على المجهود واسكندرية جميلة وممتعة فعلا 
> وبسمع انها تحفة فى الشتا كمان
> 
> تسلمو على مجهودكم الواضح ودمتم فى حفظ الله


 
*اهلا اهلا ندى هانم منورة* 
*إسكندرية طبعا جميله بشهادتكم وزوقكم فى إختيارها*
*وفعلا فى الشتاء بتكون جميييييييييييييييلة اوى برضه*
*يعنى تعالى أى وقت وتأكدى إنك حتستمتعى*
*نورتى يا ندى*
**

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> *ميموووووووووووو...*
> 
> *دايماً عندي اعتقاد انه اللي يجي مصر و ميشوفش إسكندرية...فاتوا كتير من قلب مصر الحقيقي....لازم يجي و يتمشى على الكورنيش و يشم هواها...ساعتها هيبقى عرف مصر...*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك على الفسحة و الصور الجميلة...^_^...*
> 
> *مودتي...*
> **


 
*أهلا بيكى يا ساره منورة الرحلة يا فندم*
*حقيقى إسكندرية جميلة واللى يجى مصر لازم بشوفها*
*وكمان البحر وهم جدا والأماكن اللى تقع عليه حقيقى خياليه ..*
*ونسيت أشكرك على رحلتك الجميلة فى حديقة الأزهر*
*كنت حندخلها انا وحسام وزيزو وناس متير فى يوم ما اتقابلنا*
*بس الوقت كان المغرب وكنا غيرنا البروجرام على طول*
*ان شاء الله ربنا يوعدنا وندخلها وقت قريب*
* *

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> اسكندريـــــــــــــــــــــــة اسكندراية اسكندرية .
> 
> ميمو الرحلة تجنن .
> الصور .. المعلومات .. والتعليقات ههههههه 
> 
> ماشاء الله .. اكيد الاسكندرية .. حلوة وجميلة .. وما يحتاج اتنين يقولو عن جمالها .. 
> 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام*
*إيمان الحمد لله إن الرحلة عجبتك* 
*إسكندرية فعلا مش محتاجه اتنين يوصفوا جمالها*
*..*
*ياما نفسى كلكم تيجوا وتشوفوها بنفسكم*
*إن شاء الله الرحلة تكون عجبتكم فعلا*
*شكرا لوجودك يا إيمان*
**

----------


## somaaaa

موضوع تحفه با زوزو
معلش وصلت متاخر الموصلات بقى  :Girl (12): 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا وايه جايه على رحله الاسكندريه
ياحلاوة :Girl (23): 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الزل دة ياميمو 
الاماكن كلها تحفه
والرحله جميله كتيررررررررررررررر

اولا كده اسكندريه من فوق كده شكلها لوحه لفنان
سبحان الخلاق

وميرسى على الاكل الجميل :Smilie Keks: 

الصلاة بقى
منظر الجوامع تحفه بجد والله 
كنت هعيط من كتر منظرهم الجميل

الجندى المجهول بالمنيه 
دة شكله تحفه بليل والاضاءة روعه

المكتبه حكايه بقى
انا روحتها بجد تجنن

واخيرا كوبرى استانلى
عجبنى جدا
ياه عايزة انزل اتمشى عليه دلوقتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة الرحله جدا ياميمو :M (11): 
دوخناك بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههه

 ::

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> موضوع تحفه با زوزو
> 
> معلش وصلت متاخر الموصلات بقى 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> لا وايه جايه على رحله الاسكندريه
> ياحلاوة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ايه الزل دة ياميمو 
> الاماكن كلها تحفه
> ...


 
*اهلا اهلا سوماااااااا*
*منورة الرحلة يا فندم*
*مش حقولك بقى يارب تكون عجبتك*
*لان واضح انها عجبتك فعلا*
*إن شاء الله ربنا ييسرلك وقتك وتيجى تاخدى زياره كامله فى أليكس*
*وحتنور بيكى طبعا*
*شرفتينى يا سومااااااا*
**

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

ماشاء الله كل يوم عن يوم بتحرقو قلبي على مصر واليوم هاذ الصور التحفة والله راح ابكي 
اهي اهي اهي

----------


## سوني

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه دا رحلات وفسح من ورايا يا وزتى    :Girl (9):  

مااااااااااااااشى لن انسى لكى هذا الموقف يا زوزو 

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 موضوع تحفة  قوى يا زهراء  ويجنن  :good: 

تسلم ايدك يا قمر ويخليكى لينا انتى وافكارك الجميلة 


ندى رحلتك كانت حلوة قوى قوى  وانا نفسى فعلا اروح الغردقة 

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى  :f:  

 شعاع  الرحلة جميلة وشكل الحديقة  يجنننننننننن وان شاء الله اقدر ازورها قريب  

تسلم ايدك يا جميل   :f: 

ميمو بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه انت كدا هتخلينى اجى الاسكندرية فورااااا   ::sorry:: 

وتعملى رحلة زى دى بس بجد

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حقيقى الصور والاماكن والمعلومات رائعة تسلم ايدك    :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

اولا اعتذر عن تأخري بالرد للجميع ..
وشاكرة جدا لكل من تتبع الرحلات وبكل من نورنا في احدى الرحلات 
 ياسوني لو كنتِ بصيتي بضمير كنتِ شفتيها  :Girl (13): هموووووووتك 
منورة ياقمري مستنياكِ دائما ..

سوماااااااااا
الموضوع جميل بأنضمامك لرحلاتنا فيه منورة ياحبي..
يلا ان شاء الله نطلع رحلة قريب وبرضه تيجي معانا ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ياقمر :Girl (25):  

هيااااااااااااام 
نورتيني حبي في الرحلات وعلى فكرة انا اعشق مدينة الموصل رحت لها مرة واحدة لما كنت في ابتدائي  بس لسة اتذكر الجو الرائع فيها ..
خالص تحياتي لكِ ياهيام :Girl (25):  ..

عماد 
شكرا لمرورك وياريت رحلاتنا بتعجبك 
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..

ميمة 
منورة دائما حبيبتي تشرفي في كل وقت ..
منتظراكِ دائما في رحلاتنا ..
خالص حبي ومودتي  :Girl (25): ..

دودوووووووو وسارة 
اكيد مش محتاجة اتكلم خلاص انتوا اصحاب الموضوع اصلا 
ربنا يبارك لي فيكم يارب وتنوروا دائما ياقمرات ..
خالص حبي واحترامي :Girl (25): 

الاخ ميمو المصري
بشكرك مرة اخرى للرحلة الجميلة تعبناك معانا 
كل سنة وانت طيب

بقالنا اسبوعين مطلعناش رحلة علشان كده هنطلع الخميس الجاي 
مع شخصية كلكم بتحبوها قوووووووووووووي
مش هقولكم مين هخليكم تحزروا لوحدكم  :Girl (6): ..

كل عام والجميع بألف خير  :Girl (25):

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ايه اللى بيحصل هنا دا

بقى ابقى معاكى كل يوم يا زوزو ومتجيبيليش سيرة عن الرحلات دى

انتى متعرفيش ان أكتر حاجه بحبها هى الرحلات

بس لما أشوفك يا جميل

ومستنيه الرحلة الجاية

هتلاقينى قاعدة فى أول كرسى

وتسلم ايدك يا قمر*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلاااااااااااااااااام عليكم ..

اولا يا أميرتي منورة الرحلات ياعسل ومعلش بقى الجاي احلىىىىىىىىىىىى :Girl (26): 

ثانيا بقى خليكِ انتِ واخواتنا في انتظار الرحلة اللي هتنزل بعد دقاااااااااااااااااااائق 

دلوقت ياجماعة معادنا مع الرحلة المقررة كل يوم خميس ..

وهتكون معانا أحدى افراد العصابة الشهيرة للمرة الثانية  :Girl (27): 

استمتعنا معاها جداااااااااااااااا في الرحلة  الاولى في الغردقة ودلوقت هتاخدنا رحلة تانية الله اعلم فين ..ممكن نروح رحلة في معدة الجاموسة  :Girl (16): مين عارف هههههههههههههههههههه معلش يادودو مسحوبة من لساني هابقى اصالحك بخمسة جنيه  :: 

يلا بدون كلام كتيييييييييييييييييير اسيبكم مع اختي وحبيبة قلبي الغالية ..



ندى الايااااااااااااااااااااام ..



خالص تمنياتي برحلة سعيدة للجميع :Girl (25):  ..

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى واخواتى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام وها هنا عندنا اليكم من جديد ونتشرف بدعوة سيادتكم لثانى رحلتنا فى بلدنيا الحبيبة مصر وبمناسبة فصل الشتا اللى داخل علينا بالرعد والبرق كدا مره واحده انهارده هنزور مدينة جميلة وهى مشتى
حيث جواها الدافىء وشمسها الساطعة ويأتى اليها السياح من كل انحاء العالم لانها تحتوى على ثلث اثار العالم
والرحلة دى غير اى رحلة عملتها حد يقولى ليه يا بت يا ندى ؟؟ اقولكم لانى اللى فاتت كانت ببلاش لكن دى 
على جثتى كل واحد يجيب 100 جنية يالا . مش اتعب وادوخ وافضل ارفع على هريدى الصور واتنو تتفسحو ببلاش  :Girl (16): 
  وان شاءالله هنروحها طيران علشان المشوار بعيد واللى معاه عيل صغير يدخل ايده من شباك الطيارة   :Girl (12): 


مرحبا بكم فى الاقصر

الأقصر مدينة تعود لعصور ماقبل التاريخ حيث تعد من أشهر المدن الأثرية في العالم وتحتوي على العديد من المعابد والمقابر ومن أشهرها معبد الأقصر ومعابد الكرنك والتي تعد أكبر دور عبادة في العالم.

وهى تحوى وحدها ثلث اثار العالم اجمع وهى بذلك اعظم متحف مفتوح فى العالم الملئ بالرهبة والاثار الموحيه بالحضارة القديمة ، كانت الاقصر جزءا من طيبة القديمة وكانت مقعد القوة لمدة 1350 عاما متتالية من عام 2100 قبل الميلاد إلى 750 قبل الميلاد وفى هذا الوقت قام المصريون ببناء العديد من الاعمال الفنية المعمارية وبهذا تحولت المدينة إلى مدينة غنية بالتاريخ المبهر بالاماكن بالاثار بالمعابد والمقابر ، اليوم تستطيع ان تمشى بين التاريخ وبين رؤوس الالهة فى طريق الكباش ، بين الاعمدة وزهور اللوتس واوراق البردي ،وان تتمتع برحلة قصيرة بالكاريته او فى فلوكة عند غروب الشمس

ودى مجموعة صور للنيل من الاقصر وقت الغروب ووقت الشروق









معبد الكرنك 
تعتبر من علامات الأقصر المميزة حيث كان كل ملك من الملوك المتعاقبين،يحاول جعل معبده الأكثر روعة. ليتميز به عن سلفه لذلك تحولت معابد الكرنك الى دليل كامل و تشكيلة تظهر مراحل تطور الفنّ المصري القديم والهندسة المعمارية الفرعونية المميزة . إنّ معبد الكرنك مفتوحة يوميا من 7 صباحا إلى 5 مساء.
كما لايفوتك حضور عروض الصوت والضوء الساحرة التي تقام كل مساء التي تعتبر طريقة رائعة لإكتشاف معبد الكرنك. إنّ المسافة بين الاقصر والكرنك فقط 3 كيلومتر، يمكن أن تقطعها بأستئجار عربة مسحوبة بحصان، او سيارة أجرة عادية،او مشياً على الأقدام 












والطريق ده اسمه طريق الكباش


[/SIZE][/COLOR]



البحيرة المقدسة

أمام معبد الكرنك توجد البحيرة المقدسة .. وهي بحيرة أنشأها ملوك الفراعنة وكانوا يقيمون حولها الإحتفالات الرسمية ، وعمقها 4أمتار


معبد حتشبسوت


والملكة "حتشبسوت" هى التى أرسلت السفن إلى بلاد "بونت" (الصومال) لكى تعود مُحمَّلة بالبخور والعطور .. و"حتشبسوت" هى خامسة ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة التى ينتسب إليها أيضاً الملك "توت عنخ آمون". وهى ابنة "تحتمس الأول" وزوجة "تحتمس الثانى" وقد تسلمت الحكم مع "تحتمس الثالث" الذى كان ابن زوجها من إحدى الجاريات، وكان فى نفس الوقت زوج ابنتها، وظلت لحين موتها عام 1484 قبل الميلاد قابضة على زمام الحكم، فكانت الحاكمة الآمرة طوال حياتها، وأبعدت "تحتمس الثالث" عن الحكم، فلم يكن له صفة ولا شأن بالحكم

















ومع أنها كانت أنثى فقد مثلت نفسها على التماثيل على هيئة رجل له صدر منبسط بلا ثديين، وله لحية مستعارة. وبعد أن ماتت تحرر "تحتمس الثالث" من وصايتها الثقيلة، وأحب أن ينتقم منها فأتم بناء هذا المعبد، ونسبه إلى نفسه، وقام بتهشيم اسمها ومعظم صورها المحفورة وتماثيلها، ووضع مكانه اسمه وألقابه فى كثير من الجهات



وادى الملوك

يوجد فيه اكثر  من 60 مقبرة  ، و هناك واديان للملوك، واحد شرقى وواحد غربى: 
يحتوى الوادى الشرقى على أغلب المقابر، وهو الأكثر زيارة من قبل السياح الذين يفدون إلى المنطقة.    
توجد بالوادى الغربى مقبرتان ملكيتان، واحدة خاصة بـ"أمنحتب الثالث" والأخرى خاصة بـ"أى".







والى هنا اعزائى الكرام تنتهى رحلتنا واتمنى من الله ان تنال اعجابكم
وانتظرونى فى رحالات قادمة ان شاء الله
لكم منى خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## aynad

*انا كمان عايزة اتفسح يا زوزة
فسحيييني يلا ههههههههه
عايزة ارووح حديقة الحيوانات
علشان اشوف السيد قشطة ههههههههه
متابعة معاكي
وتسلم ايدك يا قمر*

----------


## heba_ic

رحلة جميلة يا زوزو انتى و دودو و مجهود رائع
فعلا الاقصر رائعة و جوها دافى فى الشتا 
و نفسى من زمان انى اتفسح فيها
و اديكو فسحتونا مشكورين 
بس ببلاش
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى ليكم يا قمرات

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أنا جيت أهو يا جماعة

هتلاقونى فى مقدمة الطيارة فى أول كرسى زى ما قلتلكوا     :Girl (12): 

يا سلام يا دودو رحله بجد جميله جدا 

تعرفى انا مروحتش الاقصر خالص يمكن ده المكان الوحيد اللى لسه مزورتوش هههههههههه

بس استمتعت جدا بالرحلة معاكوا

تعرفى أجمل حاجه فى الاقصر واسوان منظر النيل

النيل بيكون متسع جداااا فى جنوب مصر ومنظره بيبقى تحفه يجنن قوى

تسلمى يا دودو يا حبيبتى على الرحلة الممتعة

وفى انتظار رحلات أخرى

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت العزيزة زهرا 
بجد الموضوع قيم والفكرة جميلة موت 
تسلم ايديكي وافكارك

ندي الايام 
انا مرحتش الغردقة اساسا كويس والله انك خلتينا نزورها بالطريقة والصور الجميلة دي 
الا كمان الاقصر بالرغم من اني رحتها كذا مرة انتي شوقتيني ليها تاني 
شكرا ليكي ولمجهودك الجميل

الاخت العزيزة قلب مصر
انا رحت قصر الجوهرة كتير صراحة بس المعلومات الي انتي جبتيها وضحت لي حاجات كتير اوي
مجهود رائع وجميل تسلم ايديكي 

الاخت العزيزة شعاع من نور
بجد الحديقة رااائعه بل اكثر من رائعه و انا كمان بحب منطقة البحيرة وبحب الهضبة العالية دي اوي حاجة زي جبل صغير كدا بتبص على القاهرة كلها
و المعلومات التي اوردتيها جميلة ومفيدة جدا 

ميمو حبيبي ازيك يا بني
والله يا بني مع اني رحت كل الحتت دي بس انت جبتها من منظور رائع بجد حسستني اني لازم اركب واروح هناك حالا
يارب اشوفك هناك هلى خير
بجد بجد تسلم ايديكم 
مجهود رائع ليكم كلكم
شكرا ليكم

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ايه الجمال ده يادودو :Girl (26): الاقصر جميلة جدا :Girl (26): 

عارفة منظر النيل في الاول ساحر جدا جدا ومنظر الغروب يعني راااااااااااااااائع بجد..

معبد الكرنك ومعبد حتشبسوت كنت بسمع عنهم بس مش شفتهم قبل كده شكلهم جمييييييييييييييل جدا وحتشبسوت نفسها ست عفروتة بحبها  ..والبحيرة المقدسة دي قعدت أتخيل الاجتماعات الرسمية اللي كانت بتنعقد فيها وكنت انا مترأسة الاجتماع وكنت كمان شوية هانفي تحتمس الثالث نرفزني يادودو  :Girl (13): 

لابجد بجد رحلة رائعة زيك يادودو وفيها معلومات جميلة جدا اول مرة أعرفها  :Girl (27): 
ربنا يخليكِ للشعب ياقلبي وتفسحينا كمان وكمان ..
وطبعااااااااااااا لينا رحلات كتير معاكِ ياقمر ..
خالص حبي وتقديري :Girl (25): 





*******************


aynad

منورة حبيبتي الرحلات ركزي معانا بس وسيبي سيد قشطة هنجبهولك السعودية :Girl (13): 
تنوري حبيبتي رحلتنا وفي انتظارك دائمااااااااااااا
خالص حبي ومودتي :Girl (25): 


*******************

heba_ic

حبيبتي هبهوبة منورة الرحلة ياقلبي ..
شفتي ياستي دودو مهنيانا وبتكرمنا اخر كررررررررررررم 100 جنيه بسسسسس :Girl (13): 
تنوري رحلاتنا ياهبهوبة وفي انتظارك على طول 
خالص حبي ومودتي .. :Girl (25): 

*******************

أحلى كلمة 

شايفااااااااااااااااااااااااكِ ياأميرتي قاعدة على اول كرسي وانا قاعدة جنبك برضه ولابسة طاقية الاخفاء شايفة الكل محدش يتحرك :Girl (12): 

وفعلا يا أميرتي النيل هنا شكله تحفة جدا والله ماشاء الله ..
منوراناااااااا ياحبي دائما في انتظارك على طول ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ياغالية  :Girl (25): ..


******************

amak_77

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مييييييييين هنا احمد باشا منور ياأفندم بجد 
الموضوع جميل بك أخي الغالي سعيدة جدا بتشريفك لنا فيه ..
الحمد لله ان الرحلات نالت اعجابك ..
خالص تحياتي وتقديري :Girl (25): 






شكرا للجميع أدام الله  مصر لكم وبكم ...
خالص تحياتي  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك ياندى وشكرا جدا على الجولة الجميله دى احلى مافيها صورها الحلوه دى فعلا الى بتريح النفس 
خالص ودى واحترامى  :f:

----------


## ندى الايام

> انا كمان عايزة اتفسح يا زوزة
> فسحيييني يلا ههههههههه
> عايزة ارووح حديقة الحيوانات
> علشان اشوف السيد قشطة ههههههههه


هلا ايناد ازيك يا جميل
يعنى انا اودكى الاقصر وافرجك على النيل والمعابد وانتى عاوزة عم سيد قشطة ده كلام برضه
على العموم انا هحاول اعملك رحلة لهناك بس اشوف الاستاذ سيد قشطة فاضى ولا لاءه هههههههههههههههه وكل سنة وانتى طيبة



> رحلة جميلة يا زوزو انتى و دودو و مجهود رائع
> فعلا الاقصر رائعة و جوها دافى فى الشتا 
> و نفسى من زمان انى اتفسح فيها
> و اديكو فسحتونا مشكورين 
> بس ببلاش
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحياتى ليكم يا قمرات


اهلا يا هبة ياللى جاية ببلاش انتى رغم انك عارفه الاتفاق 
بس اوكيشششششششششششن نعديها دى
كل رحلة وانتى طيبة وانا سعيدة انها عجبتك
تحياااااااتى يا قمر



> أنا جيت أهو يا جماعة
> 
> هتلاقونى فى مقدمة الطيارة فى أول كرسى زى ما قلتلكوا 
> 
> يا سلام يا دودو رحله بجد جميله جدا 
> 
> تعرفى انا مروحتش الاقصر خالص يمكن ده المكان الوحيد اللى لسه مزورتوش هههههههههه
> 
> بس استمتعت جدا بالرحلة معاكوا
> ...


اهلا اهلا ست الكل منورة يا حببتى الحمد لله انى الرحلة عجبتك
وان شاء الله تزوريها على الطبيعة بقى وتيجى تحكيلى
وفعلا اجمل ما فيها منظر النيل يجنننننننن
لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام



> ندي الايام 
> انا مرحتش الغردقة اساسا كويس والله انك خلتينا نزورها بالطريقة والصور الجميلة دي 
> الا كمان الاقصر بالرغم من اني رحتها كذا مرة انتي شوقتيني ليها تاني 
> شكرا ليكي ولمجهودك الجميل


اهلا بيك يا اماك كل سنة وانت طيب
 مادام بتتكلم عن الغردقة انت جبت الموضوع  من اولة بقى   هههههههههههههههههههه هى دى المتابعة الجيدة 
وان شاء الله يا سيدى تزور الاقصر تانى وتلت ورابع والرحلة الجاية تحكى انت عنها بقى
تقبل تحياااااااااااااتى



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ايه الجمال ده يادودوالاقصر جميلة جدا
> 
> عارفة منظر النيل في الاول ساحر جدا جدا ومنظر الغروب يعني راااااااااااااااائع بجد..
> 
> معبد الكرنك ومعبد حتشبسوت كنت بسمع عنهم بس مش شفتهم قبل كده شكلهم جمييييييييييييييل جدا وحتشبسوت نفسها ست عفروتة بحبها ..والبحيرة المقدسة دي قعدت أتخيل الاجتماعات الرسمية اللي كانت بتنعقد فيها وكنت انا مترأسة الاجتماع وكنت كمان شوية هانفي تحتمس الثالث نرفزني يادودو 
> 
> لابجد بجد رحلة رائعة زيك يادودو وفيها معلومات جميلة جدا اول مرة أعرفها 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا زوزو انا مبسوطة انى الرحلة عجبتك
ومصر كل حتة فيها جميلة يا زهراء لما تيجى بالسلامة هتشوفيها بنفسك ان شاء الله
وانتظرينى فى رحالات قادمة
تقبلى تحياتى



> تسلم ايدك ياندى وشكرا جدا على الجولة الجميله دى احلى مافيها صورها الحلوه دى فعلا الى بتريح النفس 
> خالص ودى واحترامى


اهلا اهلا زيزو افندى كل سنة وانت طيب وسعيدة انى الرحلة عجبتك
وتكون معانا فى كل الرحالات ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## وردة مكة

بصراحة ياجماعة


انا سعيدة جدا بالرحلات الجميلة دي



انا من عشاق مصر


ولازم اسافرلها 3 مرات في السنة


وكمان بموت في اسكندرية


وليا احلى ذكريات فيها

بس عندي طلب



ياريت تصورولي الحسين


اكتر مكان بحبه وارتاح فيه


ومشكورين على جهودكم الرائعة

----------


## قلب مصر

رحلة اسكندرية جميلة قوي يا ميمو تسلم ايدك ودا اللي منتظر منك طبعا وانت بتتكلم عن اسكندرية الجميلة 

ايه الجمال دا يا ندى الأيام رحلة القصر روعة بس اقولك في الحقيقة كمان اجمل واجمل بكتير الواحد كدو وهو ماشب في معبد الكرنك وشعوره انه ماسك بأيده الحضارة والتاريخ 
بجد شعور مختلف
ولا النيل  في الأقصر وخصوصا اسوان تشربي منه وانتى في المركب وانتى اخر اطمئنان لأ،ك شايفة قد ايه النقاء والصفاء
بجد رحلات جميلة قوي قوي
وكل الشكر لزهراء على استضافاتها الرائعة 
ومنظرين منك رحلة يا زهراء   ::

----------


## ندى الايام

> بصراحة ياجماعة
> 
> 
> انا سعيدة جدا بالرحلات الجميلة دي
> 
> 
> 
> انا من عشاق مصر
> 
> ...


اهلا بيكى يا وردة وتنورى مصر حببتى دايما
وعندك حق طبعا مين ميحبش اسكندرية
والمره الجاية ان شاء الله نشوفلك رحلة للحسين
شكرا لمرورك وتقبلى تحياااااتى

----------


## ندى الايام

> ايه الجمال دا يا ندى الأيام رحلة القصر روعة بس اقولك في الحقيقة كمان اجمل واجمل بكتير الواحد كدو وهو ماشب في معبد الكرنك وشعوره انه ماسك بأيده الحضارة والتاريخ 
> بجد شعور مختلف
> ولا النيل  في الأقصر وخصوصا اسوان تشربي منه وانتى في المركب وانتى اخر اطمئنان لأ،ك شايفة قد ايه النقاء والصفاء
> بجد رحلات جميلة قوي قوي
> وكل الشكر لزهراء على استضافاتها الرائعة 
> ومنظرين منك رحلة يا زهراء


اهلا بالجميلة قلب مصر منورة حببتى الموضوع
كلامك جميل عن الاقصر وهى فعلا ما تتوصف ابدا لازم تتزار
شكرا لوجودك وعلى مشاركتك الجميلة
تقبلى تحيااااااتى

----------


## زهــــراء

أهلاً وسهلاً بكم من جديد ونعتذر لهذا الخلل الفني في انقطاع الرحلات ..

وردة مكة والغالية قلب مصر نورتوا الموضوع ياقمرات وخليكم معانا نفسحكم فسح جمييييييييييلة ..

النهاردة جاية أقول لكم بأن الرحلة مستمرة ومشوارنا هايبدأ بعد كم ساعة جهزوا نفسكم يلا بسرعة الباص هايعدي عليكم نفر نفر  :Girl (25): ..

الرحلة المرة دي حتكون مع شخصية رقيقة وهادئة مثل النسمة ..

شخصية قريبة من الجميع ولها لمسة خاصة وطبعا الكلام كله مش حيديها حقها لانها ببساطة ...




أحلى كلــــــمــــــــــة 




أنتظروا أحلى كلمة ورحلة أخرى في مصر أم الدنيا ....

----------


## أحلى كلمة

السلام عليكم

الاخوة الاعزاء أعضاء منتدانا الغالى أبناء مصر

يسعدنى ان أصحبكم فى هذه الرحلة الى مدينة


الفيوم


ياله بينا نركب الاتوبيس ومتنسوش دعاء السفر





بسم الله نبدأ الرحلة 

تتعدد إمكانات الجذب السياحى فى الفيوم إلى عناصر مختلفة تتيح توفر أنواع عديدة من السياحات في الفيوم كالسياحة البيئية وسياحة السفارى والسياحة الثقافية والسياحة الترفيهية .

وأهم عناصر الجذب السياحي في الفيوم هى

المناخ المعتدل 





الموقع القريب من القاهرة على خط السير السياحى . 
توفر الإمكانيات التاريخية والحضارية وما خلفته من آثار ترجع إلى ما قبل الإنسان وما قبل الحضارة والآثار الفرعونية والرومانية والقبطية والإسلامية .

السواقى :




تعتبر السواقى من أهم معالم محافظة الفيوم حيث أنها المحافظة الوحيدة في مصر التي بها هذا النوع من السواقي ، ووفاء لدورها في نشر الخضرة والزراعة في ربوع الفيوم فقد تم وضعها كشعار للفيوم.

بحيرة قارون : 





إرتبط تاريخ البحيرة بتاريخ الفيوم منذ نشأتها ، كما أن مساحتها كانت تغطى مساحة الإقليم كله ، وهى تعتبر من أقدم الآثار الطبيعية في العالم .
تقع بحيرة قارون فى الجزء الشمالى الغربى للمحافظة الفيوم وتعد من أقدم البحيرات الطبيعية فى العالم وهى البقية الباقية من بحيرة موريس القديمة ، وتتميز هذه المحمية بوجود تكوينات جيولوجية هامة علمياً وتاريخياً ، وبها مجموعات نباتية متنوعة ، وتتوافد إليها الكثير من الطيور المهاجرة والمقيمة ، وقد تم إكتشاف حفريات ثديية بالمحمية يرجع عمرها إلى حوالى 10 مليون سنة ، كما ظهرت فيها حفريات أقدم قرد فى العالم وبعض الأشجار المتحجرة ، ويوجد بها بعض المناطق الأثرية الفرعونية والرومانية والقبطية مثل ( منطقة الكنائس - معبد الصاغة - معبد قصر قارون - ) وكذلك يوجد بها بعض الحفريات النباتية والحيوانية


وادى الريان :









يقع فى الجزء الجنوبى الغربى لمحافظة الفيوم ويتكون وادى الريان من البحيرة العليا ، والبحيرة السفلى ، ومنطقة الشلالات التى تصل بين البحيرتين ، ومنطقة عيون الريان جنوب البحيرة السفلى ، ومنطقة جبل الريان وهى المنطقة المحيطة بالعيون ، ومنطقة جبل المدورة التى تقع بالقرب من البحيرة السفلى .

ويتميز وادى الريان ببيئته الصحراوية المتكاملة بما فيها من كثبان رملية وعيون طبيعية وحياه نباتية مختلفة وحيوانات متنوعة وكذلك الحفريات البحرية ، كما تعتبر منطقة الشلالات من مناطق الرياضات البحرية المختلفة .. ويوجد بالمحمية 15 نوعاً من الحيوانات البرية أهمها ( الغزال الأبيض - الغزال المصرى - ثعلب الفنك - ثعلب الرمل - الذئب ) كما توجد بها عدة أنواع من الصقور

أتمنى ان تكونوا قد استمتعتم بالرحلة

والى اللقاء فى رحلات قادمة    :Girl (25):

----------


## زهــــراء

الغالية أحلى كلمة .. :f:  :f: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الله عليكِ ياأم نادو رحلة جميلة جدا في محافظة جميلة جدا 
الفيوم من الاماكن اللي كنت عارفة عنها كذا حاجة لان سبق وعملت لها بحث وبجد جميلة جدا جدا
البحيرة :بحيرة قارون: ليها طابع خاص جدا بيشدني لها جدا ياأميرتي ..
حقيقي أنا مهما شكرتك يا أحلى كلمة عالرحلة الجميلة مش حوفيكِ حقك ..
شاكرة جدا لتعبك معانا والرحلة الجميلة البعيدة عن الملل تماماً ..
ربنا يبارك فيكِ حبيبتي .. عن نفسي استمتعت جداً بها وأكيد الكل هيستمتع بها ..
خالص تحياتي لكِ حبيبة قلبي ..
دمتِ في رعاية الله  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

رحلة جميلة يا احلى كلمة .. انا سمعت عن الفيوم .. بس ما كنت اعرف انها جميلة لهذه الدرجة .. سبحان الله .
عجبني وادي الريان .. الصورة سحرتني جدا..
الرحلة فعلا فعلا جميلة يا احلى كلمة .. والمعلومات مهمة جدا .. وفي نفس الوقت مدهشة . :f: 

سلمت يداكِ على الإختيار الجميل .. ^-^

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

رحلة رائعة يا احلي كلمة و انا من زمن مش روحت الفيوم ياااه رجعتيني لأيام الكلية  :: 

و رحلات بحيرة قارون و الايام الجميلة 

الف شكر لك لإمتاعنا بتلك الرحلة و للمعلومات عن الفيوم الجميلة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم ايدك يا جميل على الرحلة الجميلة دى
وانا اقول انتى غايبة فين اتاريكى بتدرسى الموقع كويس علشان الرحلة
كل رحلة وانتى طيبة يا ستى وعقبال كل مره ان شاء الله
شكرا لمجهودك وتقبلى تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا أسفه انى أتأخرت عليكم فى الرد

وسعيدة جدا ان الرحله عجبتكم

ومتشكرة جدا على تواجدتكم وكلماتكم الرقيقة

فى رعاية الله*

----------


## زهــــراء

شكرا جزيلا يابنوتات عالمتابعة  ربنا يكرمكم يارب

أما اليوم فأنا جاية أقول لكم أننا في انتظار رحلة جديدة مع عضو غالي علينا كلنا ..

عضو مرهف الاحساس وشاعر خطير وشيف مدمر  :: 

اكيد اكيد عرفتوا مين مش محتاجة نباهة  يعني ...

رحلتنا القادمة مع شاعرنا الجميل ..




شـــــــــــــــاعر الرومانسية 




يلا كلكم تحجزوا معانا وبلاش نوووووووم ياجماعة صحصحوا ...

في إنتظار شاعرنا الغالي ..

في رعاية الله ,,,
 :Girl (25):

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*متى يجي الدور عليا؟؟

(-:

دمتم بود*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 80"]



السلام عليكم

شكرا يا زوزو على الدعوة دى ... واسف على التأخير ...

بس كنت بوضب للرحلة .. هههههههههههههههه

اتمنى ان يستمتع معنا جميع الاخوة فى رحلتنا 

بسم الله نبدأ رحلتنا الجديدة

وقد اخترت لكم اليوم مكانا جميلا سيملؤنا بعبق الماضى القريب...

مكان تتجسد فية اروع معالم القاهرة الاسلامية..

وبصراحة المكان دة عزيز عليا جدا ... لانه مسقط رأسى ... وبه اجمل ذكريات الصبا


سنذهب فى جولى الى .............





[frame="13 70"]
 قلعة صلاح الدين الايوبى










وتقع هذه القلعة الشامخة فى حي "القلعة" وقد أقيمت على إحدى الربى المنفصلة عن جبل المقطم على مشارف مدينة القاهرة، وتعتبر من أفخم القلاع الحربية التى شيدت فى العصور الوسطى فموقعها استراتيجي من الدرجة الأولى بما يوفره هذا الموقع من أهمية دفاعية لأنه يسيطر على مدينتي القاهرة والفسطاط، كما أنه يشكل حاجزاً طبيعياً مرتفعاً بين المدينتين .






تعتبر القلاع من أهم المنشآت الدفاعية التي ظهرت في العصور الوسطى، وخاصة في العصر الأيوبي الذي ازدهرت فيه العمارة الحربية والدفاعية

وكان اختيار مكان القلعة يتم بشكل دقيق بحيث تحتل أعلى موقع في المدينة، لتمكن حاميتها من الجنود الدفاع عن المدينة ضد الغارات الخارجية المحتملة، كما كانت هذه القلاع تستخدم كمقر للحكم، حيث يسكنها الحكام من الملوك والسلاطين والأمراء، ومعهم عائلاتهم وجنودهم.
  والبطل المسلم صلاح الدين الأيوبي ممن اهتموا ببناء القلاع واتخذها وسائل تحصين ودفاع في أكثر من قطر إسلامي وخاصة مصر وبلاد الشام التي مازالت تضم هذه القلاع حتى اليوم، وتعتني بها من حيث الرعاية والترميم باعتبارها أثراً تاريخياً ومعلماً سياحياً مهماً يجذب الكثير من السياح من مختلف دول العالم.



وقد تحولت منطقة قلعة صلاح الدين الأثرية بالقاهرة في السنوات الأخيرة إلى منطقة جذب سياحى للمصريين والعرب والأجانب فى ليالي الصيف الساخنة التى تشهدها القاهرة، وعادت الحياة الثقافية إلى النشاط من جديد بمنتدى دولي للكتاب عقد العام الماضي، وتبعه مهرجان القلعة للموسيقى، وأقيمت أمسيات ثقافية فى رحاب تلك المنطقة الأثرية المهمة المقامة على ربوة عالية في مواجهة جبل المقطم، وذلك بهدف تنشيط السياحة الداخلية وتعظيم الدور السياحى للمناطق الأثرية كمناطق جذب، وضمت أنشطة المنتدى أنشطة ثقافية وفنية واقتصادية وسياسية شاركت فيها دور النشر المصرية والعربية والأجنبية وقدمت فيها الحفلات الموسيقية والغنائية والمسرحية والعروض السينمائية إلى جانب الندوات واللقاءات التى شارك فيها العديد من المسؤولين.


عند الدخول للقلعة حتلاقى قدامك مسجد محمد علي باشا .. 





وفي نفس القلعة يوجد قصر الجوهرة وهو القصر الذي كان محمد علي باشا يستقبل فيه الزوار
وممنوع التصوير في القصر بس راح تشووف المماليك معلقة صورهم .. جمعهم محمد علي باشا على عشا بس اعدمهم وواحد منهم هرب من فوق السور
وفيها صورة محمد علي باشا وفيه صور اولادة واحفادة ومنهم الملك فاروق 





وفي القلعة كمان المتاحف الحربية المصرية
وهنا تمثال محمد علي باشا في الطريق للمتاحف الحربية





وبالقلعة ايضا 
مسجد الناصر محمد بن قلاوون




 وكما نعلم جميعا فان القلعة تقع على اعلى نقطة في القاهره لذلك من فوق تقدر تشوف القاهرة كلها بغبارها
هذه صورة للمنطقة المحيطة بالقلعة .. يظهر فيها مسجدى الرفاعى والسلطان حسن، وهما من ابرز معالم القاهرة الاسلامية ايضا

[IMG][/IMG][/frame]

وهنا نصل لنهاية  رحلتنا أرجوا ان تكون قد نالت أعجبكوا


والى اللقاء مع رحلة شيقة القادمة وعضو غالى اخر[/frame]

كل عام والجميع بخير
وعلى الحب والخير وطاعة الله 
 متجمعين ان شاء الله

 :: 
للجميع وافر مودتى ... وأطيب امنياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

الاخ الغالي استاذ حسن
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اهلا اهلا ياأفندم لا متأخر ولا حاجة عارفة انك بتحب توضب ادق التفاصيل  :: 
اولا وقبل كل شيء أعتذر جدا اني تأخرت بالرد عالرحلة الجميلة جدا جدا بس والله مافي وقت والسيرفر انت عارفه بيفتح نفسنا للحياة  :Girl (16): 
الرحلة جميلة جدا جدا ياأستاذ حسن ..قلعة صلاح الدين من الاماكن اللي عملت عنها بحث وعجبني فيها الطابع المبنية عليه معظم الاثار حقيقي روعة ..
وقصر الجوهرة من جوا تحفة تحفة بكل مافيه بجد ..
مش عارفة كيف اشكرك استاذ حسن على تعبك معانا في الرحلة الجميلة .
الله يبارك فيك يارب حقيقي جزاك الله خيرا ..
في رعاية الله ,, :Girl (25):

----------


## زهــــراء

الاخت العزيزة ..سعودية وافتخر ..
اهلا بكِ حببتي منورة الموضوع..
ان شاء الله حيجي عليكِ الدور لحينها اتفضلي معنا في الرحلة وربنا يسهل ..
شكرا عالمرور حبيبتي 
في حفظ الله ,,  :Girl (25):

----------


## قلب مصر

أحلى كلمة جولة جميلة ورائعة في الفيوم مكان جميل قوي قوي والأجمل انك فرجتينا على الصور الرائعة للفيوم تسلم ايدك  :f: 
شاعر الرومانسية اجمل ما في القاهرة من آثار هي الآثار الإسلامية ومن أجملها قلعة صلاح الدين جولة ممتعة في القلعة الف شكر عليها تسلم ايدك  :f: 
زهراء الجميلة رحلات رائعة كل الشكر ليكي على مجهودك الجميل في التنظيم  :f:

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه الجمال ده بس يا فندم ورحلة كدا من غير ما حد يدينى خبر
بتتفسحوا لوحدكم خلاااااااااااااص
عموما القلعة مكان جميل وله ذكريات كتيرة عندى
بجد صورها خلتنى مشتاقة انى اروحها تانى
تسلم ايدك يا فندم على الرحلةالجميلة دى وعقبال كل رحلة ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى وقبلاتى للاولاد ودمتم فى رعاية الله

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك يا شاعر الرومانسية على الرحلة الجميلة

الاثار الاسلامية من اكتر الاماكن الممحببة ليا وخصوصا قلعة صلاح الدين

كده بقى خلتنى اصمم لازم لازم اروح ازورها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك مرة تانية  *

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
الغالية قلب مصر ..تسلمي حبيبتي عالمتابعة الله يكرمك أسعدني وجودك أم يوسف  :f: 
حبيبتي ندى الايام ..نورتي الرحلة ياقلبي شكرا عالمتابعة ياقمر وخليكِ معانا في باقي الرحلااااااات  :f: 
الغالية احلى كلمة ..تسلمي ياقمر عالمتابعة واوعى تتنازلي عن اصرارك انك تروحي القلعة ههههههههههههههههه

شرفتوني ياقمرات  :Girl (27): 

وأنتظروا رحلتنا القادمة غدااااااااااا بإذن الله مع شخصية جميلة جدا  :Girl (6): 
في رعاية الله,, :Girl (25):

----------


## زهــــراء

أهلا بكم في سلسلة رحلات أبناء مصـــــــر ....





موعدنا يتجدد غداً مع رحلة أخرى في أم الدنيا ...
رحلتنا القادمة ستكون مع شخصية جميلة جداً ,,,
رغم صغر سنها الا انها مبدعة الكلمة والهمسة الرقيقة ,,تعبر عن مايجول بخاطرها بصدق جميل ليفوح شذاه من بين ماتسطّره من كلمات ..

طبعا عرفتم من سيأخذنا رحلة في مصر هذه المرة ,في الحقيقة عضوتنا الجميلة لها مكانة مميزة جداً في قلبي وحقاً أعتبرها اختي _الصغيرة الكبيرة _ وفخورة جداً بها ..
رحلتنا غداً ستكون مع الاميرة والجنية الصغيرة ..




ريـــــم جهــــاد 




في إنتظارك ياريما نلف في مصر مع بعض  :Girl (26): 
خالص حبي ومودتي ياقمر.. :Girl (25):

----------


## ريـم

يا ربنا يا زهراااء..
ايه المقدمة دي؟ 
عيني كانت هتدمع.. 
بجد مش عافة أقول ايه ..
حقيقي انا إللي مبسوطة جداً جداً
إني معاكم النهاردة و إني اتعرفت عليكي 
و على كل إللي في المنتدى ..
حقيقي كلكم غاليين جداً عندي .. 
و بالرغم من إني حاسة انه إللي جبته معايا النهاردة بسيط
بالنسبة إللي الأعضاء عاملينه قبلي 
(و بالنسبة للمقدمة الجميلة دي) 
إلا إني اتمنى إنه يعجبكم .. 
و يلا بقى، مش هأعطلكم .. 
تحياتي ..

----------


## ريـم

أهلاً بكم يا جماعة على الرحلة
إللي طالعة إن شاء الله من منتدى أبناء مصر
النهاردة الساعة 6 صباحاً 
من نقطة الإلتقاء 
في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
إلى مكان هادي و جميل 
و خاص جداً ..
بالرغم من انه مالوش في الدوشة 
ولا في التعقيد 
و مش بنسمع عنه كتير 
إلا انه ليه طابع رائع و عذب..
سواء تاريخياً أو ترفيهياً.. 
أيوة يا جماعة،
طالعين النهاردة على 
مرسى مطروح 
...





الاتوبيس وصل :
قدامكم اهو : مريح .. جديد 
و كبير و هيساعي كل أعضاء المنتدى..
و بيقولكم اتفضلوا اركبوا _على طووووول .._  

**** 

يا رب الرحلة تعجبكم..
على أي حال من غير كتر كلام 
(بما إني رغاية) 
أحب أقولكم برنامج الرحلة بتاعتنا النهاردة.. 
هنطلع على مرسى مطروح في ظرف 5 دقائق إن شاء الله 
مستنيين بس في أعضاء اتعطلوا في السكة.. 
أول مكان هننزله هو 
شاطئ عجيبة 
و من ثم هننطلق إلى حمامات كيلوباترة 
و بعد كده هنروح لمدينة مرسى مطروح نفسها
 هنتوقف للغداء في أي مكان تحبوه.. 
و إللي عايز يجيب حاجة يجيب 
و إللي عايز يشوف حاجة يشوف ..
و بعد كده هنطلع على مخبأ روميل 
و هنقف نص ساعة عند شاطئ الغرام 
في طريق الرجوع.. 
(معلش بقى الجغرافيا عندي بايظة) 

خلاص؟ أوكى؟ 

1

2

3

تمام
بسم الله توكلنا على الله.. 
و تحرك الباص اعزائي الركاب..
 نرجو ربط الأحزمة..
و الاستراحة في مقاعدكم.. 

******

يلا يلا وصلنا..
إللي نايم يصحى 
و إللي صاحي يصحي إللي جنبه 
و كله يحضر نفسه و ياخد شنطه.. 
و نرجو اغلاق الهواتف المحمولة 
للإستمتاع الكامل بالرحلة 
بدون أي تدخل من القاهرة المزدحمة 
أو أي مكان حضراتكم جيته منه.. 

****



شاطئ عجيبة أمامنا اهو.. 
و اسمه كده عشان 
بيقع في وسط جبال مرتفعة 
محاوطاه 
و كأن الجبال اتخلقت عشان الشاطئ ده.. 
و مياه البحر هنا اكتسبت لون فيروزي جميل 
بسبب لون صخور الجبال الطباشيري..
ده غير انه المياه نقية جداً جداً 
يعني انا كنت هناك الصيف إللي قبل إللي فات 
و الواحد ممكن يشوف رجله بوضوح و هو واقف في البحر.. 

و نقلاً عن هيئة الانترنت السياحية ..

"يعتبر شاطئ "عجيبة" بهضبته الشهيرة من أهم المعالم السياحية باقليم مرسى مطروح نظرا لما يتمتع به من شهرة واسعة على النطاقين الدولي والمحلي بساحله الفريد وتكويناته من الصخور ومنظر البحر الساحر من فوق تلك الهضبة، وتسعى المحافظة حاليا بالتعاون مع وزارة الاسكان لاقامة منتجع سياحي فريد يحقق أعلى عائد استثمار لهذا الشاطئ على مساحة 48 فدانا يشمل النشاط الترفيهي ومناطق مفتوحة أمام الشاطئ مباشرة.
وحديثا تم تطوير هضبة "عجيبة" باقامة ساحة لانتظار السيارات وكافتيريا تستوعب عددا كبيرا من المصطافين ورواد المنطقة وانارة المكان ليلا وعمل سلم مريح بطول 140 مترا لتسهيل نزول المصطافين من أعلى الهضبة الى الشاطئ ورصف وازدواج الطريق المؤدي الى الهضبة بطول 28 كيلومترا واقامة وحدة اسعاف صيفية لخدمة هذا الطريق الذي يستخدمه أكثر من نصف مليون مصطاف" 

يلا دلوقتي هننزل على السلم إللي بيوصل تحت عند الشط .. 
السلم مريح جداً و ممتع جداً في النزول عشان بتحس انك
بتقرب للبحر مع كل خطوة 
...



و أدينا وصلنا
شايفين قد ايه الصخور شكلها فريد و جميل؟ 



إللي عايز ينزل البحر يلحق ينزل قبل الشمس ما تحمى 
و إللي عايز يقعد على الشط يجيب كراسي 
و إللي عايز يقف في البحر على الشط 
الموج يخبط في رجليه أول ما ينكسر و يفرش على الرملة 
ييجي معايا.. 

**** 

ياه دا احنا اتأخرنا أوي..
لا كده مش هينفع
يلا بسرعة عشان نلحق نتفرج على حمامات كيلوباترة 
هي مش بعيدة عن هنا على العموم

**** 



ايوة.. هو ده حمام كيلوباترة
هنقدر نوصله مشي عادي
المياه مش عالية
بس أرجح انه احنا نخلع احذيتنا 
عشان الحجر إللي تحت المياه ناعم جداً
و  لما رحت كنت هأقع و اتزحلق عشان صممت أفضل لابسة الصندل :Girl (26): 
بس المرة دي معاكم هأمشي عادي .. 

**** 

و دلوقتي احنا عند الحمامات بالضبط 

و الهيئة موصياني أقول انه..

"يبعد شاطئ حمام كليوباترا عن مدينة مرسى مطروح حوالي 5 كيلومترات ويتميز ببريقه التاريخي الخلاب وهو عبارة عن صخرة ضخمة تظهر للوهلة الأولى صماء بدون حياة، لكن ما ان تقترب منها وتدخل عبر بواباتها حتى يأخذك منظر دخول الماء ينساب من إحدى فتحاتها منها الى فتحة أخرى في شكل طبيعي، وبالصخرة فتحات من السقف تسمح بدخول اشعة الشمس إليها وتدفئة الماء أثناء الاستحمام، وكانت كليوباترا وحبيبها مارك انطونيو يلوذان بهذا الحمام كلما آتيا الى مرسى مطروح، ويمكنك دخول الحمام من دون أية رسوم عبر البوابة الفرعونية المقامة على رأس هذا الشاطئ لتغوص بقدميك وسط الرمال البيضاء حتى تصل الى الشاطئ ذي الصخور الخشبية الطابع وتجد حمام كليوباترا يسطع من بينها"


ايه رأيكم؟
حقيقي لو رحته مرسى مطروح بجد 
لازم لازم تزوروا حمام كيلوباترة
مكان أكثر من رائع
في روح غريبة..
زي ما تكون كيلوباترة بتبص علينا 
من مكان ما هي دلوقتي.. !
روح زي ما تكون روح قديمة 
روح حزن 
و دفئ 
تاريخ... 

**** 

ماشي اوك ممكن نفضل هنا شوية 
نتمشى و نتفرج 


دي فتحة من الفتحات إللي بتدخل المياه للحمام.. 





و بعدين على طول طاليعن عشان نتغدى
ولا انته لسه ماجوعتوش؟ .. 

****

ادينا في الباص اهو..
حد معاه أغنية ؟ 
يا خسارة.. 
مش مشكلة
احنا قربنا نوصل على العموم.. 

****

عايزين تتغدو فين؟ 
يلا قرروا بسرعة..!
ماشي اوك هنروح هناك.. 
مكان كويس بردو.. 
.
.
.
. 
و الغدا وصل !
سمك أكييييد يعني .. 


ملاحظة: عموماً مش بأحب الصور إللي فيها اكل لكن دي أحسن حاجة لقيتها.. 

**** 

الحمد لله.. 
لو حد عايز يصلي 
أو يجيب حاجة 
أو يكلم حد..
احنا لسه قاعدين عادي يعني.. 
خدو وقتكم كله.. 


**** 

انتو تعبته ولا ايه؟ 
لأ خلاص..
احنا في محطتنا إللي قبل الأخيرة.. 
فاضل على الغروب ساعتين تقريباً
يعني هنلحق شاطئ الغرام 
في وقت لطيف جداً.. 
!!

المهم، احنا دلوقتي عند شاطئ روميل 


و 

"سمي هذا الشاطئ باسم "ثعلب الصحراء" القائد الالماني روميل نتيجة وجوده بجوار (المخبأ) الخندق الذي اختبىء فيه القائد اثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وكان يضع فيه خطط حملاته العسكرية وتحول الآن الى متحف عسكري باسمه، وهوعبارة عن كهف فى بطن الجبل ويضم بعض مقتنيات القائد الألمانى روميل المهداة من ابن القائد الألمانى .. ويمتازالشاطئ بمياهه الضحلة غير العميقة وهدوء أمواجه أيضا ولا يكلف دخوله أية رسوم فهو شاطئ مفتوح للجمهور بالمجان."




و ده رابط في صور من داخل المتحف، ماعرفتش أنزلها 

http://www.matrouh.gov.eg/matrouhsite/romil_musem.htm

****

و أخيراً أعزائي الركاب 
طالعين على شاطئ الغرام.. 

****

ادينا وصلنا عند الشاطئ 
إللي بيقوله مشيت عليه ليلى مراد.. 
الجو جميل جداً
و بما انه الدنيا قربت تليّل 
فالهوا يجنن على البحر
و معلش هنبوظ الجو الرومانسي ده 

مع آخر بيان من هيئة الانترنت السياحية

"أحد أهم الشواطئ الموجودة بمدينة مرسى مطروح وأجملها استمد شهرته من صخرة "ليلى مراد" الفنانة المصرية التي غنت عليها اغنيتها الشهيرة "بحب اثنين سوا المية والهوا" في فيلم "شاطئ الغرام" الذي وقعت أحداثه في مدينة مرسى مطروح وشاركها البطولة الفنان حسين صدقي ليشهد هذا الشاطئ قصة حبهما الخالدة، تلك الصخرة التي أصبحت تتوسط مياه الشاطئ، لتبرهن للناظرين على مرور أكثر من خمسين عاما من الزمن، يستطيع السائح العبور على لنشات بحرية من مرسى فندق "البوسيت" في طرف طريق الشاطئ للعبور بها الى الطرف الثاني والذي يبدأ بشاطئ الغرام في رحلة بحرية صغيرة تستغرق خمس دقائق وتتكلف جنيها واحدا لكل فرد في القارب، وترى فيها المياه الصافية وما يسبح فيها من كائنات تحت مياه زجاجية ذات لون تركوازي جميل، وهذه الرحلة أكثر الطرق اختصارا من أي طريق بري آخر يستغرق أكثر من ساعة للوصول الى شاطئ الغرام، وهذا الشاطئ دخوله بالمجان مثله كمثل غيره من شواطئ مدينة مرسى مطروح."



.... 

و خلاص.. وقت ما تحبه نمشي هنمشي
عن نفسي.. عاجبني الشط جداً
مع اني مش بأحب الليل 
لكني بأحب الغروب
و الصخرة منظرها رائع 
سبحان الله.. 


**** 

ادينا في الاتوبيس..
ايه ده ؟



ده تقريباً الكورنيش.. 
لما رحت كان مليان عجل للتأجير 
بس يا خسارة الحظ مش مساعد المرة دي .. !

****

وصلنا !
و رجعنا تاني على المنتدى 
في نقطة الإنطلاق بقاعة 
مصر التي في خاطري 
بالتحديد عند زهراااااء
في موضوعها 
"يلا يا جماعة كله يركب بسرعة هنروح رحلة جميلة في أم الدنيااا"
و رجعنا سالمين الحمد لله 
أو 
"في قطعة واحد"
على رأي الايرلنديين!!
أتمنى انه تكون الرحلة عجبتكم 
و ماكنتش مملة 
أو متعبة .. 
مع خالص تحياتي
إلى اللقاء ..

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*الف شكر لك

اختي ريم جهاد

التغطيه كانت اكثر من رائعه

وحمستيني ازورها المره الجايه

دمتي بحب*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك زهراء
وتسلم لنا ريم علي رحلاتها الممتعه دي  :: 
مفيش مكان فاضي جنبكم  :3:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

ريم ,, يعني ياريما ايش حأقولك بعد هذه الرحلة؟؟
اولا ياقلبي مقدمتي تتلاشى امامك وكل المقدمات اللي ممكن اكتبها بالفعل قليلة في حقك حبيبتي ربنا يبارك فيكي ..
ريما انا حأقولك شيء ,,طول ماأنا جالسة اقرأ ماكتبتيه في الرحلة كنت فرحانة كثير كثير والله العظيم وراسمة ابتسامة دامت بدوام رحلتك ياغالية ..انا كنت متخيلة ان الرحلة حتكون مميزة منك ولكن هي كانت مش مميزة لاء هي كانت مميزة جدا جدا مع سبق الاصرار والترصد  :: 
الحقيقة انا قاعدة مشدودة للرحلة جدا واسلوبك اكثر من رائع حبيبتي وشدني اكمل الرحلة كلها ولم امل منها ولو لبرهة ..
نجي لمرسي مطرح الان ,, 
عارفة يا ريما شو المشكلة ؟ اني كل ما تعملوا رحلة وأشوف مكان اخر في مصر كل مرة أقول لاء ده أحلى من اللي قبله او ده مكان يجنننننننن شكلي على اخر رحلة ماحعرف اعبر عن مدى فرحتي بيها والله  :Girl (12): ..
الاتوبيس تحفة ياريما انا قعدت مرتاحة فيه طول الرحلة ولو ان البنت ماروكو كانت بتاكل لب وترمي علينا القشر وسارة تقوم ترشها بالمياه وايمي عملت فينا بتاع 30 او 40 مقلب والعصابة كانت ماسكة ورقة وقلم بتخطط للجريمة الجاية وقلب مصر واوشا وديدي وبوكاية كانوا شغالين رغي في الطبيخ مبطلوش ولاثانية وطبعا زي ماشوفتي السيارة كبيرة مش هنثق في اي حد يسوقها ويعملنا حادثة فزيزو تقريبا كان سايقلنا السيارة وحمادو عاقد جنبه وتقريبا كمان حمادو فرقع بمب جنب ودن زيزو قام زيزو حالف لايسيب الدنيا كلها مش بس السيارة ونط من الشباك ودخلنا في الصخرة بتاعت ليلى مراد وعينك ماتشوف الا النور بس مع ذلك كانت السيارة مريحة  :Girl (12): 
يااااااااااااااااااااه انا نسيت نفسي  :Girl (26): 
ولا الشاطئ "شاطئ الغرام ياريما "شكله جميل جدا جدا جدا كفاية اسمه رومانسي لوحده  :: 
للامانة ياريما انا الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ماحبيتها في الرحلة كلها هي السمك  :Girl (9): ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماأطيق السمك بس الحمد لله كان صورة بس هههههههههههههههه
حقيقي ياريم انا فرحانة كثير حبيبتي بالرحلة المميزة جدا ..واكيد انتِ لاحظتِ قد ايش انا لسعت ورغيت كثير بس والله من كثر مافرحت نست اني رغيت كثير ..
طيب حأبعت الرد لا تقوم جاية جملة على بالي اكتبها ومانخلص للصبح :: 
اسعدتيني جدا ياريم ياقلبي ربنا يبارك فيكِ يارب ..
خالص حبي وتقديري لكِ اختي الحبيبة  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## ندى الايام

يا سلااااااااااااااام على الفسح الحلوه
تسلم ايدك يا ريم على المكان الجميل ده
بس خديهم كدا وسبينى شوية انا وبنت شهريار عند شاطى الغرام نرغى شوية وهنحصلكم بعدين هههههههههههههههه
بجد مكان جميل وعجبنى حمام كليوباترة اوى ومصر كلها اماكن جميلة وممتعة
شكرا ليكى يا ريم على المجهود وعقبال كل رحلة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*جميلة الرحله ياريم تسلم ايدك

مرسى مطروح من أجمل الاماكن الهادئه فى مصر

والطبيعة فيها تجنن فى منتهى السحر

انا رحتها كتير جدا والرحلة دى جددت حنينى ليها تانى

بجد تسلم ايدك يا ريم

فى رعاية الله*

----------


## بنت شهريار

رائع رائع رائع
انا فعلا محتاجه الرحلة دى جداااااااااااااااااا
ونقعد انا والعصابة نعمل فيكم مقالب
وفى الاخر اخد البت دودو ونقعد ننم شوية على جنب
ونفضل نرغى نرغى نرغى لغاااااااااااااااااية مانوصل القاعه تانى

بجد ياريم رحلة ممتازة ورائعه جداااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
لأ

لأ

لأ



لأ



لأ


ليه كده يا بنات؟؟؟....
مصراوية في الأول بموضوعها عن مرسى مطروح...و انتي دلوقتي يا ريم برحلتك فيها....مش هينفع..أنا عاوزة أروح بجد اتصرفوا...

مش ممكن يا ريم على الرحلة...بجد بجد رهيبة رهيبة رهيبة....و الصور و شكل البحر و الصخور حاجة خرافة...حقيقي يا ريم انتي محصلتيش....
الرحلة و مكانها و معلوماتها كله كله على بعضه تحفففففة..تسلم ايدك يا قمري...

و أنا و ايمي و احنا راكبين في الأتوبيس...و نعدي من عند شاطيء عجيبة...ايمي تقولي ساااااره انتي مين...انتي مين؟؟؟ خدي المقطع ده...


فعلاً استمتعت جدااااا بالرحلة يا ريم...زوزا حبيبتي مش هتبطلي تتحفينا بإختياراتك...و يارب يا حبي تيجي في يوم من الأيام و تعيشي كل الأماكن دي بجد و حقيقي...معانا و مع كل الناس اللي بتحبيها...يارب يا زوزتي 

بنات....برافو...

للجميع...
كل الود...

*

----------


## ريـم

سعودية و افتحر..
مبسوطة أوي انه الرحلة عجبتك .. 
و إن شاء الله تزوري مرسى مطروح قريب جداً.. 
تحياتي.. 

الاستاذ ابن البلد 
أكيد طبعاً في مكان فاضي..
سعيدة انه الرحلة عجبتك 
و شكراً لزهراااء إللى لولا افكارها ماكوناش 
بنطلع رحلات و نتعرف على كل الأماكن دي.. 
تحياتي.. 

عزيزتي ندى الأيام..
هنسيبكم كلكم ترغوا زي ما انته عايزين ! 
انا كمان أكتر مكان حبيته لما زرت مرسى مطروح هو حمام كيلوباترة.. 
ميرسي لكي انتي .. 
تحياتي.. 

عزيزتي أحلى كلمة.. 
الحمدلله انه الرحلة عجبتك و فكرتك بمرسى مطروح..
حقيقي بجد هي مكان رائع.. بحبه جدا جدا و اتمنى إني أزوره مرة تانية.. 
تحياتي.. 

عزيزتي بنت شهريار.. 
يا سلام.. و هو يعني فكرك انه احنا مش بتوع مقالب كمان؟ 
هههههههههههه
لأ بأهزر .. 
ياه، ياما نفسي ارغي انا كمان ..
طب ما تيجي نطلع الرحلة دي بجد!
طيب ماشي، نبقى نشوف.. 
مبسوطة انها عجبتك..
تحياتي..

----------


## ريـم

اختي الحبيبة زهراااااء..
و انا طول ما انا قاعدة بأقرأ ردك و انا بردو مبتسمة (مش بأجامل والله) و حتى في حتت خلتني أضحك .. 
و هي مش مميزة للدرجة دي .. انتي إللي خلتيها كده، بقرائتك ليها و بفكرتك الروعة للموضوع ده.. 

هههههههههههههههههه.. يا سلام.. ده الاتوبيس بقى نادي على كده ! 
ده طلع معايا بالصدفة.. في الأول كنت جايبة اتوبيس ابيض و شكله ممل كده .. و بعدين بأعمل لفة أخيرة لقيت اتوبيسنا الحبيب فقلت "هو ده مفيش غيره!" .. 

بتفرقعوا بمب ليه يا حمادو ؟!! 
لا خلاص حصل خير .. و زيزو رجع في أمان و سلام..
على سيرة البمب يا زهرااااء ، مرة و انا صغيرة كنت في العيد و بأفرقع بمب مع ولاد و بنات عمي و لقيتهم كلهم بطلوا فجأة فقلت فرصة أفرقع لوحدي و اخليهم يسمعوا البمب بتاعي و نفخت فيها زي ما العيال بتعمل و رميتها و يا ريتني ما رميتها .. لقيتلك كلهم بيقولولي "ايه يا ريم ده؟ حرام عليك.. وقعتي البمب على عمو إللي في الشارع" .. و ابن عمي يسكت؟ لأ طبعاً: ما صدق اساساً : يا بابا! يا عمو جهاد! ريم حرقت رقبة واحد في الشارع!" .. و انا واقفة مذهولة بأتفرج على المشهد الدرامي ده و كل إللي طالع عليا "بس.. الله، ماحصلش حاجة.. بس بقى.." 
و ابن عمي الكبير جه و دخلنا من البلكونة .. بس الحمدلله طلع مفيش حاجة، البمب وقع جنب الرجل مش عليه.. 

ايه ده ليه كده؟ ده سمك حلو اوي.. على العموم، كنتي تاكلي اي حاجة تحبيها، بالهنا و الشفا.. 
انا إللي مبسوطة جداً بدعوتك ليا يا زهراااء و ماتصوريش قد ايه انبسطت لما عجبتكم.. 
و حقيقي مواضيعك كلها مميزة و ممتعة.. 
ميرسي تاني .. 
تحياتي..

----------


## ريـم

أختي الكبيرة المحبة شعاع من نور .. 
مبسوطة أوي انه الرحلة عجبتك كده ..
إن شاء الله تزويها قريب.. 
و تقوليلنا حاجات أكتر و أحلى بكتير من إللي قلتها ..
تحياتي.. 

و أخيراً
بحب أوجهلك كلمة شكر كبيرة جداً جداً جداً يا زهرااااء 
و أحلى وردة في العالم كله 
مش بس عشان دعوتك ليا في الموضع الجنان بتاعك 
و لكن كمان عشان كونك من أجمل و أحب الناس عليا إللي قابلتهم في المنتدى ..
حقيقي يا ر ماتغبيش عنا أبداً و تفضلي معانا على طول 
بتمتعينا و تسعدينا .. 
شكراً خالص مرة تانية..
مع خالص حبي و تحياتي..

----------


## أبو منار

موضوع تحفة تسلم ايديكم يا جماعة

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم 

زهراااااء
عايزة اقول لك حاجة دايما بيبقى في بالي اقولهالك واحان بنتكلم بس بنسى
انا اول مرة في حياتي اشوف حد مش مصري بيحب مصر بنفس درجة حبك ليها
وبجد كتييييييييير اوي بنسى ان انتي عراقية .. او ان انتى مش مقيمة في مصر 
موضوعك ده غاية في الجمال يا زوزو .. مجهودك واضح واختيار رائع منك
لكل الاعضاء اللى اخدونا معاهم في رحلات ( عن جد ) ممتتتتتعة.. 
وان شاء الله حبيبتي تيجي وتشوفي كل الاماكن دي بنفسك ..

ريم جهاد ..
بجد رحلة جميلة جداا ودمها خفيف جدا جدا ..
وخلتيني فعلا عايزة اكون هناك حالا رغم الجو البرد اللى احنا فيه ده ..
شكرا ليكي يا ريم مرة تانية على الرحلة الجميلة وكمية المعلومات الهايلة دي
وان شاء الله انتى كمان نشوفك في مصر قريب..
تحيــــاتي ,,*

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ..
الحقيقة في هذه اللحظة انا عاجزة تماما عن التعبير عن مدى حبي لكم وفرحتي بالتجمع الجميل جدا 

سعودية وأفتخر ..
نورتِ الموضوع حبيبتي شاكرة لمتابعتك ياقمر ..

ابن البلد ...
أتاري الدنيا منورة ,,أبو يوسف هنا أهلا وسهلا ياأفندم ..
أكيد المكان يسع الجميع تشرفنا ياأبو يوسف ..
شكرا لإنضمامك لرحلتنا الكبيرة ..

ندى الايام ..
دودو حبيبتي بصراحة يعني الكلام اللي ممكن اقوله لك قليل جداً بحقك انتِ لكِ في الموضوع اكثر مما لي ياعمري ..
نورتيني وبتنوريني دائماً وياستي خليكِ مع ماما بيرو لحد ماتودونا في مصيبة 
نورتِ ياغالية ..

أحلى كلمة ...
حبيبتي الغالية أميرتي نورتِ ياعمري ..
مرسي مطروح فعلاً جميلة جداً جداً ياأم نادو ولون المياه ساااااااااااااحر عن جد فظيع ماشاء الله ..
منورة ياقلبي وشكرا للمتابعة ..

بنت شهريار ...
ماما حبي منورة الرحلة ياعسل ,,شفتِ ياستي أدينا بنروح رحلات ونتفسح وإحنا قاعدين جبران خواطر ياأمي 
مرورك اسعدني ياقمر وكفاية رغي انتش ودودو شايفااااااااااااااااكم 
تسلمي ياعمري على تشريفك الرحلة ...

شعاع من نور ...
سارة ببقى سعيدة جداً جداً لما أشوف لك أي رد في أي موضوع فما بالك في موضوع ليّ ..حقيقي ياقلبي بتشرفيني كل مرة وكلماتي لايمكن تصل لسمو مشاعري لتفصح عن مدى حبي لكِ ..دمتِ اخت غالية في الله ..
الحبيبة سارة نورتيني عن جد ..


ريم جهاد ...

حبيبتي واختي الصغيرة ..طيب اقولك على شيء انا دخلت القاعة حتى اشوف الموضوع فجبت الصفحة الاخيرة لقيت رد ارتحال لما شفت كلامها عيوني دمعوا والله العظيم ,,قلت عيب يابنت امسكي نفسك اوعى تبكي فبرجع للصفحة اللي قبلها بشوف ردودكم وانا ماسكة أعصابة وصلت لردك الاخير ماإستحملت ياريم قعدت مثل الهبلة والله ابكي واقول ياعمري ياعمري ياعمري ياعمري ياريم ياعمري ياعمري ....وحاجات هبلة تانية عيب حأقولهالك عالماسينجر بقى 

الرحلة بالفعل أكثر من مميزة ..وموقفك تبع البمب ضحكني يابنتي انتِ ملكيش في الكلام ده ايه اللي ورطك  موقف عسل مثلك ياريما ..
اما عن حكاية الشكر فده يتوجه لكِ بصراحة ولكل من تابع الرحلة وبيشارك فيها حقيقي الرحلة من غيركم لاشيء طبعا ..
وماحأبطل ياريما دائما اقول اني فخورة بكونك اختي اللي احبها جدا في الله ..
ربنا يحفظك يارب..



أبو منار ...
أهلا بحضرتك أبو منار شرفتنا في الرحلة ياأفندم ..
الجميل هو مرورك  الله يكرمك يارب ..

ارتحال ...
عارفة ينوشا ؟ كلامك أثر فيّ جداً جداً والله ربنا يسعدك 
حبي لمصر هو مرتبط بحبي لأبناء مصر يانوشا والحمد لله  كل اللي اتعرفت عليهم أنا فخورة جدا اني عرفتهم وكل يوم بيمر بيزيد حبي لهم وأتمنى عن جد اني اشوف الكل يوماً ما ,,انتوا اللي حببتوني بمصر أكثر ياقمر فلذا أنا ممتنة لجميعكم والله وربي يحفظكم ان شاء الله ..
ولاتنسي اني عراقية ياستي لايسمعونا الجيران  عارفة يانوشا جه على بالي دلوقت مزحة سخيفة مصممة احكيهالك ,مرة كنت بكلم شخص من مصر بس ماكنت عارفة انه من مصر فبسأله من وين حضرتك قالي من أم الدنيا ..الكلام ده من كم سنة فقالي انتِ منين ؟؟فأنا عملت فالحة بهزر قلتله من أبو الدنيا  افتكرني بتريق بس والله ساعتها ضحكت ضحك يانوشا يالهوي فكرتيني بالذي مضى 
حقيقي أسعدني تواجدك في الرحلة ياقمر وأكيد حيكون لنا محطة معك ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ..*

----------


## زهــــراء

أهلاً وسهلاً بكم من جديد وسلسلتنا المتجددة أسبوعياً في التجول داخل أم الدنيا 

مصــــــــــــر 

غداً سنستأنف الرحلة مرة أخرى في مكان آخر ومع شخصية أخرى بالتأكيد ..
الشخصية التي ستأخدنا في جولة جميلة داخل مصر هذه المرة شخصية متميزة جداً..
إنسانة مجتهدة أتحفتنا وتتحفنا بأفكارها دائما ,, لها لمسة مميزة في مواضيعها ..

شخصيتنا لهذا الاسبوع أعتبرها أخت كبيرة لي أكن لها كل التقدير والاحترام وسعيدة جداً بمعرفتها ..
الرحلة ستكون مع الغالية ..






bouky bouky







في إنتظارك يابوكاية يوم غد إن شاء الله حأقوم أذاكر أهو حتى أجي الرحلة بكرا معكم إن شاء الله ..
خالص تقديري ومودتي .. :Girl (25):

----------


## نشــــوى

انا مستنية   :: 
وعارفة ان هى ان شاء الله هتكون رحلة اكتر من راااائعة 
مش تتأخري علينا بأه يا بوك بوك 

زوزو  بجد موضوعك ده من اجمل مواضيع المنتدي
ولو كنت تبع لجنة تحكيم الاوسكار بجد كنت لازم ارشحه

خالص حبي ..
 :f:   :f:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ازيك يا زوزو بجد الف الف شكر علي المقدمة الجميلة ديه بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه  :Girl (26): 
ربنا يقدرني و اعملكم رحلة حلوة و جديدة ....

بصراحة لما قلتي لي افكر في رحلة في موضوعك اعدت افكر كتير في مكان جديد ....فكرت في مكانين
بس لمع اكتر مكان فيهم حسيت انه جديد و مش الكل يعرفه و حبيت اعرف الأعضاء ببعض الأماكن اللي 
مش مشهورة عند البعض و لكن لها شهرة عالية جداً من خلال الآثار اللي فيها ...رحلتنا النهاردة في:

شارع سوق السلاح

علي الرغم من اندثار مهنة أصحاب الشارع وسكانه منذ زمن بعيد، إلا انه ما زال يحتفظ باسمه الذي عرفه الناس به منذ ما يزيد على خمسة قرون. إنه شارع سوق السلاح ذو المباني العتيقة والآثار الرائعة التي تتنوع بين المساجد والأسبلة، والبوابات، والحمامات الشعبية لتعزف مع بعضها البعض سيمفونية تاريخية أثرية تعبر عن أكثرمن عصر إسلامي في كل حجر من تلك الآثار، انه وبحق ما زال يمنحك رائحة التاريخ كلما مررت به. 

يقع شارع سوق السلاح الذي يعود تاريخه الى ما يزيد على 700 عام في منطقة الدرب الاحمر بجنوب القاهرة. وكان يطلق عليه في البداية «سويقة العزي» نسبة الى الأمير عز الدين بهادر، أحد أمراء المماليك البحرية الذي يقال انه كان يسكن فيه. ولكن وبمرور الوقت بدأ الناس يطلقون على الشارع اسم «سوق السلاح» نظرا لوجود العديد من ورش ومصانع الأسلحة على اختلاف انواعها فيه، من رماح وسيوف ودروع. حيث كان الشارع يقدم خدماته التسليحية للقلعة أثناء حكم المماليك بمصر. ولكن ومع تراجع الطلب على تلك النوعيات من الأسلحة، تحولت الورش الموجودة في الشارع الى محلات لإصلاح الأسلحة من مسدسات وبنادق. وفي الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي اختفت هذه المهنة أيضا شيئا فشيئا وتحولت أنشطة المحلات الى مجالات اخرى لا علاقة لها بنشأة الشارع كسوق سلاح، ورغم ذلك ظل محتفظا باسمه الذي لم يعد يدل عليه، ولكنه يؤكد على تاريخه الطويل في هذا المجال

أول ما يلفت انتباهك عند دخولك الشارع تلك البوابة القابعة عند بدايته وتحمل اسم «منجك السلحدار»



 وهي من أروع الآثار التي يرجع تاريخها الى العصر المملوكي، وأنشأها الأمير «سيف الدين منجك السلحدار» عام 1347 وكانت تعد في العصور الأولى للشارع المدخل الرئيسي له. 



وتحتوي البوابة التي ما زالت تحتفظ برونقها التاريخي على الرغم من سنوات عمرها المديد، على بعض الرسومات لسيوف ودروع توضح ما كان عليه الشارع قديما كموقع لإنتاج السلاح، كما تمت إحاطتها بسور حديدي للحفاظ عليها.

 وعلى بعد خطوات من البوابة يأتي جامع «الجاي اليوسفي» 



الذي أنشأه الأمير «سيف الدين الجاي بن عبد الله اليوسفي» عام 1373 كمدرسة ومسجد. ويتميز المسجد بأبوابه العملاقة وساحته الداخلية الكبيرة. وقد أطلق عليه الناس اسم جامع «السايس» والسبب في ذلك يعود للسايس الذي كان يرعى فرس السلطان حسن، ويقال انه دفن أسفل المسجد في مكان مجهول. وإلى جانب هذا المسجد.

 هناك عدد آخر من المساجد من بينها جامع «قطلوبغا الذهبي»



الذي أنشئ في منتصف العصر المملوكي كمسجد وكتاب لتحفيظ القرآن، وقام الخديوي عباس حلمي بترميمه

المساجد والبوابة ليست الآثار الوحيدة التي تميز شارع سوق السلاح، حيث يضم أيضا بين جوانبه:

 حمام «السكرية»



حمام «بشتاك» 



الذي يعد من أشهر وأندر الحمامات في مصر وأنشأه الامير «سيف الدين بشتاك الناصر» عام 742هجرية. وظل الناس يستخدمونه لسنوات طويلة، إلا انه لم يعد يستخدم الآن بعد أن تم غلقه منذ حوالي أربع سنوات.

حمّام  «السلطان»



هذا الحمّام يتوصل إليها الآن من سويقة المسعودي ومن قنطرة الموسكي وهي من الحمّامات القديمة 



عُرفت في الدولة الفاطمية بحمّام الأوحد ثم عرفت في الدولة الأيوبية بحمّام ابن يحيى وهو القاضي المفضل هبة الله بن يحيى العدل ثم عرفت بحمّام الطيبرسي ثم هي الآن تُعرف بحمّام السلطان‏.

وعلي بعد خطوات من حمام بشتاك يقع سبيل «رقية دودو»



الذي أنشئ كصدقة جارية علي روح «رقية دودو بنت بدوية شاهين بنت الامير رضوان بك» عام 1174. وتقع الواجهة الرئيسية له على شارع سوق السلاح، وكان يجسد قمة التطور الفني لذلك العصر بما يضمه من مشغولات نحاسية وحوض سبيل، الى جانب انه كان مدرسة لتحفيظ القرآن والأحاديث النبوية.



تقع الواجهة الرئيسية لسبيل رقية دودو على شارع سوق السلاح، وذلك من خلال شبابيك بمصبعات نحاسية باستدارة السبيل، ويُعَدُّ هذا السبيل من الأسبلة التي تأخذ واجهة حجرة تسبيله بروزًا في الشارع لتصبح ذات ثلاثة شبابيك للتسبيل، ويُعَدُّ هذا السبيل أول سبيل بالقاهرة ذا واجهة مقوسة شيدته امرأة، والأسبلة الباقية من هذا النوع بالقاهرة نادرة. 
وتحتوي واجهة السبيل على لوحات رخامية ذات كتابات توحي بطبيعة المنشأة منها: 
1- أيها الوارد إلى هذا السبيل اشرب ماءً زلالاً به يشفي العليلا. 
2- الله تعالى يرحم من كان على اسمها هذا السبيل. 

سنجد علي بعد أمتار سبيل  «مصطفي سنان»



وهو من ضمن عدد من الأسبلة التي كانت تخدم حركة الشارع وعادة ما تضم هذه الأسبلة زاوية للصلاة ومدرسة اندثرت‏.‏ويمثل سبيل مصطفى سنان مرحلة الانتقال بين طراز المملوكي والعثماني، حيث جمع بين البلاطات الخزفية العثمانية، والشباك المستطيل بالمصدعات المعدنية. ويعد سبيل وكتاب السلطان مصطفى نموذجًا لطراز السبيل العثماني المستقل، حيث الشبابيك المعقودة المشغولة بزخارف نباتية. 

وهناك سبيل  «حسن أغا كوكليان»



وبه أيضا مدرسة كانت حتي عام‏1980‏ يعلم ويحفظ فيها الشيخ الغيطي القرآن.

وعلي بعد أمتار قليلة نجد قبة الشيخ  «سعود الرفاعي»



الذي يحفظ المعمرون بالشارع له عددا من الكرامات وصلته بأحمد الرفاعي وبعض طقوس الرفاعية المستمرة منذ عشرات الأعوام و عرفت هذة القبة بإسم القبة الخضراء نسبة الى أنها كانت مكسوة من الخارج ببلاطات القيشانى الأخضر

بمسجد "عارف باشا" تنتهي سوق السلاح أمام «ميدان التبانة»



وهو مسجد صغير او زاوية أقيمت علي انقاض مدرسة الامير مقبل الملكتمري و أن المدرسة كانت قد تخربت فجددها عارف باشا الدرمللي عام‏1282‏ وبني محلات توقف للإنفاق علي المسجد‏,‏ ولكنه تراجع عن أداء دوره كمكان للعبادة منذ ‏70‏ عاما 

و للاسف لا يدخل شارع سوق السلاح ضمن خطة التطوير مثله مثل شارع المعز كي نرتقي به 
و يكن مكان اثري يفد إليه الناس من كل الأنحاء ليتمتعوا بما فيه من آثار إسلامية و بقايا الماضي الجميل 

يا رب تكون رحلتي في شارع سوق السلاح عجبتكم و أضافات لكم معلومة جديدة في أي شئ

و أشوفكم علي خير دايما يا رب و الف شكر يا زوزو علي الفرصة الحلوة ديه 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
انا اول مرة اسمع عن الاماكن دي يا بوكيب
جد سعيدة جداااا برحلتك اضافت ليا كتير
وبجد نفسي لما انزل القاهرة اروح هناك بنفسي
واشوف كل الصور دي على الطبيعة ..
حقيقي رحلة هايلة يا بوكي
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي
 :f:   :f: 
زوزو .. مش كل شوية هدخل اقول لك موضوعك جميل كفاية عليكي كده بأه  ::

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ومااجمل اللقاء 
وماجمل المواضيع التى تأخذنا الى اماكن كثيره ونحن جالسين فى اماكنا
بجد موضوع رائع
ومجهود مشكورين عليه
اما رحله بوكى فهى بجد تحفه ومعلومات مكنتش اعرفها فعلا
تقبلوا تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ...

جميل جدا ماشاء الله .

شاعر الرومانسية ..

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رحلة جدا راقية يا استاذ حسن .. عجبتني جدا المعلومات .. المكان له تاريخ عريق جدا ..
والحق ان القلعة شكلها رائع جدا .. تصميمها من اجمل القلاع الي شفتها في حياتي ...  التقرير عجبني جدااااااااا. :Girl (3): 

فعلا رحلة راقية وهادئة جدا .. تسلم يا استاذ حسن عليها ..  :Girl (25): 

بارك الله فيك ..


ريم جهاد .

الأميرة الساحرة .. فعلا ساحرة ماشاء الله عليكِ .
رحلة جميلة وممتعة .. انا اول مرة اشوف الأماكن هذه او حتى اسمع عنها .. خصوصا حمام الهنا ..وشاطئ الغرام   ::  .. والصخور شكلها عجيب سبحان الله .
عجبتني مقتطفات الهيئة الي كل شوية توصيكي على معلومة جديدة 
فعلا مكان مميز .. شكرا لكِ على الرحلة الجميلة ^-^

اما عن اكله السمك .. كانت اكله لا تنسى  ::  ثكرا يا ريم .

رحلة جميلة زيك ريماااااا .. بارك الله فيكِ. :: 





> و أنا و ايمي و احنا راكبين في الأتوبيس...و نعدي من عند شاطيء عجيب ة...ايمي تقولي ساااااره انتي مين...انتي مين؟؟؟ خدي المقطع ده...



ههههههههههههههههه يا الله على الضحك الي ضحته على الجملة دي .. ::stpd:: 
كويسسسسس اني ما قلت لك ان كليوبترا مارك انطونيو كانو حيعيشو في تبات ونبات  ::  
سارة الله سعدك ..

بوكي 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

رحلة رائع زيك يا بوكي ..  :: 
الرحلة هذه عبارة عن اضافة رائعة وقيمة .. للأماكن العريقة والجميلة في مصر .
فعلا تقرير جميل يا اختي .. وايضا الصور رائعة خصوصا صورة البوابة .. وايضا المسجد يا الله .. رائع جدا .. ماشاء الله ..
 التقرير رائع جدا .. سلمت يداكِ يا بوكي على المعلومات الرائعة جدا ..

بارك الله فيكِ.


زوزو .. اكرر شكري لكِ على هذه الفكرة العبقرية. ::  بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم 

الغالية بوكاية ..ريهام ... :f: 
كيف أصف لك أمتناني يابوكاية على الرحلة الجميلة جدا ..
في الحقيقة الرحلة من أولها لآخرها هي إضافة لمعلوماتي يابوكي ماكنت عارفة أي شيء عن سوق السلاح ولاحتى تنتوفة صغيرة :Girl (12): حمام بشتاك هو بس اللي كنت سمعت بيه :Girl (26): 
عارفة يارورو اماكن مثل سوق السلاح يكون لها طابع مميز جدا عندي بحب جدا الاماكن القديمة الاثرية بتحسي نفسك في نقلة من عصر للثاني بتسافري بين العصور وانتِ فيها :Girl (6):  ..
اما الشيء اللي خدت وقت وانا سرحانة فيه هو سبيل رقية دودو كنت بركز جدا في الصورة على الله تطلع لي دودو منها ماأعرف ليش يابوكاية فكرني بدودو ممكن علشان نفس الاسم  ::  
لا عن جد يابوكاية مكان مميز جدا جدا ورحلة ممتعة جدا أستمتعت جدا بها حبيبتي ..
أشكرك جزيلا ياقلبي على قبول الدعوة شرفتيني حقيقي ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ياغالية .. :Girl (25): 




الغالية ارتحال ... :f: 
منورة ياقمر..




> زوزو بجد موضوعك ده من اجمل مواضيع المنتدي
> ولو كنت تبع لجنة تحكيم الاوسكار بجد كنت لازم ارشحه





> زوزو .. مش كل شوية هدخل اقول لك موضوعك جميل كفاية عليكي كده بأه


 ::  لالالا يانوشا مالي دعوة يابنتي كل ماتدخلي قولي لي موضوعك جميل يازوزو هي بفلوس ولا ايش  :Girl (18): يابخييييييييييييييلة  ::p: 
عن جد حبيبة عمري اشكرك جزيلا على كلامك الجميل مثلك وبتشرفيني ياقمر دائما ربنا يوفقك يارب ..


أم البنات ... :f: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
نورتينا أم البنات ,,سعيدة جدا بمرورك حبيبتي  ,,شكرا جزيلا



emerald .... :f: 

أنا اللي أشكرك ياإيمي على متابعتك الدائمة ياعمري الله يبارك فيكِ..
تشرفيني دائما حبيبة قلبي وسعيدة انك مستمتعة بالرحلات ..


أكرر شكري للجميلة بوكاية على الرحلة الرائعة جدا تعبتك معايا ياقمر 
خالص حبي ومودتي للجميع .. :Girl (25):

----------


## بنت شهريار

ماشاء الله يابووووووووووووووووكى
رحلة اكثر من مميزة
انا سكتم بكتم خالص اهو
ومقلتش لاى حد عليهااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا تسلم ايدك ياقمر
انا اول مرة اسمع عن الشارع دا واشوف اللى فيه
(( من غير تريقه منك لووووووووو سمحتى ههههههههههههههههه ))
بس كنت مبسوطة اوووووووووى وانا فى الجولة معاكم


وواخدة البت دودو فى ايد 
ومى فى الايد التانية
وشعاع وارتحال وزوزو وايمى ماشيين جنبنا 
لغااااااااااااااية ماقفلنا الطريق خالص

وبعدين اتغدينا كلنا 
وانا سبتهم وجريت قبل ما الحساب يوصل وروحت اتمشيت مع بوكى وام البنات
ودبستهم يدفعولى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك بوكى
رحلة اكثر من مميزة
سلمت يداكى



ميرسى زوزوووووووووو على ضيافتك الطيبة
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتى للجميع

----------


## niveensalem

احلى مكان نفسي بجد ازوره بيتنا .. اللي فيه امي .. احنا بيتنا في شارع الهرم عند محطة اسباتس .. هوده بس اللي انا اعرفه عن المكان بس هيا منطقة جميلة جدا بيتنا جميل زياي بيت مصري بسيط ورائع .. شوية صور هنا وشوية زرع في البلوكنة .. وطاولة بسيطة وسفرة .. واجمل مكان الكرسي اللي قصاد امي في البلكونة اللي بتطل على الشارع العام وبتتنفسي وبتشمي اعذب هوا ربنا رزقنا فيه في بلدنا .. ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياما نفسي انزل على الاقل خترد روح الواحد بجد 
شكرا على موضوع جميل بجد خلاني بجد اتشوق اكتر لنزول مصر بجد

----------


## سوني

:xmas 9:  زوزو بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه  

لانى مهما قولت مش هقدر اوصف جمال موضوعك 

حقيقى موضوع رائع جدا جدا   :61:   :61: 

وكل الرحلات ممتعة وجميلة  

شاعر الرومانسية  :f:  ريم  :f:  بوكى بوكى   :f:  

اشكركم على الرحلات الحلوة  تسلم ايديكم وفى انتظار رحلات جديدة

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين عيد سعيد وسنة جديدة تحققو فيها كل احلامكم  ....

----------


## أبو منار

موضوع فعلا مميز
تسلم ايدك اختي ريهام

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اول مرة اسمع عن الاماكن دي يا بوكي
> جد سعيدة جداااا برحلتك اضافت ليا كتير
> وبجد نفسي لما انزل القاهرة اروح هناك بنفسي
> واشوف كل الصور دي على الطبيعة ..
> حقيقي رحلة هايلة يا بوكي
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا ارتحال منورة يا قمراية و آسفة علي تأخيري في الرد عليكي بجد 
ان شاء الله بس كده تعالي انت بس و انا عينايا لك افرجك علي اماكن القاهرة كلها 
تسلمي يا جميلة و اهلا بك دايما 
في رعاية الله ،،،




> السلام عليكم
> ومااجمل اللقاء 
> وماجمل المواضيع التى تأخذنا الى اماكن كثيره ونحن جالسين فى اماكنا
> بجد موضوع رائع
> ومجهود مشكورين عليه
> اما رحله بوكى فهى بجد تحفه ومعلومات مكنتش اعرفها فعلا
> تقبلوا تحياتى 
> والى لقاء


 

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلا و مرحبا بك أم البنات منورة يا جميلة
الرائع تواجدك يا قمراية  :: 
يا رب يخليكي و انا بجد سعيدة اني قدرت اضيف و لو معلومة صغيرة تضيف لكم
اشوفك علي خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الغالية بوكاية ..ريهام ...
> كيف أصف لك أمتناني يابوكاية على الرحلة الجميلة جدا ..
> في الحقيقة الرحلة من أولها لآخرها هي إضافة لمعلوماتي يابوكي ماكنت عارفة أي شيء عن سوق السلاح ولاحتى تنتوفة صغيرةحمام بشتاك هو بس اللي كنت سمعت بيه
> عارفة يارورو اماكن مثل سوق السلاح يكون لها طابع مميز جدا عندي بحب جدا الاماكن القديمة الاثرية بتحسي نفسك في نقلة من عصر للثاني بتسافري بين العصور وانتِ فيها ..
> اما الشيء اللي خدت وقت وانا سرحانة فيه هو سبيل رقية دودو كنت بركز جدا في الصورة على الله تطلع لي دودو منها ماأعرف ليش يابوكاية فكرني بدودو ممكن علشان نفس الاسم  
> لا عن جد يابوكاية مكان مميز جدا جدا ورحلة ممتعة جدا أستمتعت جدا بها حبيبتي ..
> أشكرك جزيلا ياقلبي على قبول الدعوة شرفتيني حقيقي ..
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا زوزو يا قمر منورة يا جميلة 
طيب الحمد الله انه مكان جديد و معلومات طازة اهي ههههههه
بالفعل يا زوزو الأماكن ديه لها سحر خاص و تأثير رهيب بتحسي بالتاريخ و انت فيها 
بتحسي انك بالفعل راكبة آلة الزمان و انت هناك شئ مختلف مهما حكيت لك عنه 
هههههههه بقي اللي شدك "دودو" ماشي يا سيتي الحمد الله علي العموم هي دودو برضه عسولة  :: 
الشكر لك انت يا زوزو علي الفرصة الجميلة اني اشارك معاكي و مع الأعضاء الجمال هنا في موضوعك
بجد ده شرف جميل بعد الرحلات الممتعة لأحلي أعضاء في الرحلات الرائعة 
و يا رب دايما متجمعين في الخير و كل سنة و انت طيبة
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ماشاء الله يابووووووووووووووووكى
> رحلة اكثر من مميزة
> انا سكتم بكتم خالص اهو
> ومقلتش لاى حد عليهااااااااااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> انا اول مرة اسمع عن الشارع دا واشوف اللى فيه
> (( من غير تريقه منك لووووووووو سمحتى ههههههههههههههههه ))
> بس كنت مبسوطة اوووووووووى وانا فى الجولة معاكم
> ...


اهلاااااااااااااااا مين هنا بنت شهريار يا شيخة حرام عليكي
عيب علي اسمك مش تعرفي الأماكن بتاعة الحواديت ديه ههههههههه
علي العموم الدعوة عامة و هتبقي لمة  :: 
انا شكلي هعمل رحلة لكم لمصر الفاطمية و الأيوبية و المملوكية.... و كل شي إيّة إيّة إيّة 
تسلمي يا عبير و منورة يا قمراية 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> احلى مكان نفسي بجد ازوره بيتنا .. اللي فيه امي .. احنا بيتنا في شارع الهرم عند محطة اسباتس .. هوده بس اللي انا اعرفه عن المكان بس هيا منطقة جميلة جدا بيتنا جميل زياي بيت مصري بسيط ورائع .. شوية صور هنا وشوية زرع في البلوكنة .. وطاولة بسيطة وسفرة .. واجمل مكان الكرسي اللي قصاد امي في البلكونة اللي بتطل على الشارع العام وبتتنفسي وبتشمي اعذب هوا ربنا رزقنا فيه في بلدنا .. ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياما نفسي انزل على الاقل خترد روح الواحد بجد 
> شكرا على موضوع جميل بجد خلاني بجد اتشوق اكتر لنزول مصر بجد


ان شاء الله ترجعي بالسلامة يا نيفين و تزوري والدتك و كل اهلك 
و ربنا دايما يجمعكم علي الخير و ما يفرقكم ابدا يا رب 
بالفعل احلي مكان اللي بكيون فيه حبايبنا و و كل الناس اللي لهم معزة عندنا 
منورة يا جميلة





> بوكى بوكى  
> اشكركم على الرحلات الحلوة تسلم ايديكم وفى انتظار رحلات جديدة
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين عيد سعيد وسنة جديدة تحققو فيها كل احلامكم ....


اهلا بك سوني منورة 
العفو يا جميلة تسلمي 
و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب و تعود عليكي و علينا الايام بخير يا رب




> موضوع فعلا مميز
> تسلم ايدك اختي ريهام


تسلم يا أبو منار 
الف شكر لك و التميز بتواجدك 
و سعدية ان الموضوع عجبك

دمتم بكل خير يا رب
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="3 80"]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...







شكرا جزيلا لكل من مروا بالموضوع وإنضموا للرحلة حقيقي أنا سعيدة جدا بكم واتأخرت عليكم لان النت كان فاصل من يومين فبعتذر منكم ..وشكرا جزيلا للجميلة بوكي مرة أخرى على مجهوداتها الجميلة ..

انا جيت أقولكم ............











حضرواااااااااااااا نفسكم فيه رحلة ستنطلق غداً بإذن الله فكونوا على الموووووووعد..

طيب اقولكم من الشخصية ولا أخليكم على اعصابكم ؟؟؟

اممممممممممم لاءة حأقول ماتزعلوا ده بس اعتبرها عيدية  :: 

ستأخذنا شخصية أخرى في هذا الاسبوع في رحلة جميلة في مصر ..

شخصية تتسم بالهدوء والمنطق وصوت العقل والطيبة والمواضيع المميزة المنتقاة بشكل جميل ..

من غير ما أطول عليكم هذه الشخصية هي أو بالاحرى هوووووو 


العمـــــــــــــــــــــــدة 






أبو منــــــــــــار 




حقيقي ياأبو منار انا سعيدة جدا بتواجد حضرتك وبموافقتك للانضمام لنا ده شيء يشرفني جدا ياأفندم ومتحمسة جدا للرحلة ...

في إنتظار حضرتك ياأبو منار يوم غد وبالتأكيد رحلة أخرة في أم الدنيا ...


دمتم في حفظ الله ... :Girl (25): [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="12 60"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا أتقدم بالشكر للأخت العزيزة زهرااااااااااااااااء على استضافتي اليوم في هذا الموضوع المميز

اليوم أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء نأخذكم إلى مكان حبيب إلى قلبي
هذا المكان هو مسقط رأسي

العباسية [/frame]



[frame="14 70"] قبل ما نبدأ تعالو معايا نشرب حاجة الأول
لازم طبعا نتجمع على المقهى الذي تجمع علية كثيرا أعضاء أبناء مصر
يلا أركبو معايا علشان نروح
اتفضلو اتفضلو


اتفضلوا فيه قرفة بالزنجبيل بالحليب ممتازة جدة










 [/frame]

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="13 80"]
العباسية
العباسية وتتبع قسم الوايلي في محافظة القاهرة. وهى صحراء الريدانية التي شهدت العديد من الحروب ومنها الحرب الشهيرة بين طومان باى والسلطان سليم الأول العثماني والتي انتهت بهزيمة طومان باى وإعدامه على باب زويلة بالخازوق ،والخديوي عباس هو أول من انشأ في صحراء الريدانية المباني ومنها مستشفى الأمراض النفسية وقد أقيمت المنازل على ارض العباسية المنسوبة إلى عباس حلمي الأول. وكانت العباسية منطقة الكبراء والأثرياء قبل ان تتحول إلى منطقة للطبقة المتوسطة وفوق المتوسطة. والعباسية من أشهر أحياء القاهرة.

معالم العباسية وتضم العباسية


وزارة السياحة

وزارة الكهرباء

وكلية الشرطة





و تضم العباسية جامعة عين شمس بكلياتها جميعا عدا كلية الزراعة التي تقع بشبرا الخيمة وكلية التربية التي تقع بمنشية البكري في مصر الجديدة.


 	الكاتدرائية المرقصية







 	مسجد النور الذي أقامه الشيخ حافظ سلامة قائد المقاومة الشعبية في مدينة السويس في حرب أكتوبر 1973 بميدان العباسية.
 	مسجد المحمدي وهو أشهر مساجد العباسية وأقدمها.


 	كنيس موسى بن ميمون كنيس يهودي


النقراشي باشا
 	ضريح أحمد ماهر رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، ودفن معه في نفس الضريح النقراشي باشا رئيس الوزراء الأسبق.
 	نقابة التطبيقيين

 	نقابة التجاريين

أسواق العباسية


ومن أشهر أسواق العباسية سوق عرب المحمدي الذي كان يقام فيه احتفالات غنائية راقصة ويباع فيه كل صنوف البضائع كل يوم خميس وأزيل بعد عام 1967 –وهو المكان الذي أقيمت عليه حديقة عرب المحمدي ومكتبة الأسرة - وسوق الوايلية الصغرى الذي مازال قائما ويباع فيه الخضر والفاكهة .
- وسوق العباسية وموقعة بالميدان العباسية والذي مازال قائما ويباع فيه الخضر والفاكهة أيضاً.
المدارس

من أشهر المدارس الثانوية الفندقية بالعباسية مدرسة المأمون الثانوية الفندقية
ومن أشهر المدارس الثانوية العامة في العباسية مدرسة الحسينية للبنين التي كان اسمها مدرسة فؤاد الأول نسبة إلى الملك فؤاد
ومدرسة إسماعيل القباني التي كان اسمها مدرسة فاروق الأول قبل الثورة
و مدرسة سانت فاتيما الخاصة
ومدرسة الأهرام الثانوية ومن أشهر خريجيها المشير عبد الحكيم عامر.
هذا بخلاف مدارس أخرى متعددة بين الثانوي العام والتجاري والصناعي
كذلك العديد من المدارس الابتدائية والإعدادية

المستشفيات
كان نقاء جو العباسية في الثلاثينات من القرن العشرين سببا لإقامة العديد من المستشفيات فيها، منها:


 	مستشفى الدمرداش

 	دار الشفاء

 	المستشفى الإيطالي

 	المستشفى اليوناني

 	المستشفى الفرنساوي الذي أصبح مستشفى للطيران

 	مستشفيات جامعة عين شمس

 	مستشفى حميات العباسية

 	مستشفى الزهراء الجامعي التابع لجامعة الأزهر

 	مستشفى العباسية للأمراض النفسية

 	المعهد الأكاديمي لجراحات القلب

أشهر أبناء وسكان العباسية
سكن العباسية مجموعة كبيرة من قادة مصر وساستها وإعلامها ومنهم






جمال عبد الناصر




وعبد الحكيم عامر
وكانا يسكنان في شارع غرب القشلاق ثم سكن جمال عبد الناصر في شارع الجلالى قبيل الثورة.


والفريق عبد المنعم رياض رئيس أركان الجيش المصري وهو من مواليد العباسية.

والفريق محمد صادق وزير الدفاع الأسبق ،

والفريق محمود باشا شكري وزير الحربية في العصر الملكي ،

واللواء على عبد العليم قائد المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية الأسبق،

واللواء حسين عبد العليم مدير الكلية الجوية الأسبق ،

واللواء كمال خير الله محافظ أسوان الأسبق،

واللواء علي باشا صدقي وزير الحربية الأسبق ،

والقائم قام أحمد عطية وزير الحربية الأسبق ،

والاميرألاى عبد الحميد زكى الموجى ،

واللواء محمد باشا توفيق قومندان بوليس القاهرة الأسبق ،

والاميرألاى محمد بك فهمي أبو العنين،

والسيد عبد العليم محافظ الوادي الجديد الأسبق ،

واللواء طيار عبد العليم أحمد عبد العليم مدير الكلية الجوية الأسبق والحاصل على وسام نجمة سيناء 
وحمزة البسيوني مدير السجن الحربي. أبان عصر جمال عبد الناصر




كما سكن العباسية أيضا الأديب المصري العالمي نجيب محفوظ


و كان يسكن العباسية أيضا صفوت الشريف رئيس مجلس الشورى ووزير الإعلام السابق.

ومن الرياضيين لاعب كرة القدم الشهير عبد الكريم صقر ،

والمدرب الكروي محمد صلاح لاعب نادي الزمالك ،

وعبد الحميد الجندي بطل العالم عدة مرات في كمال الأجسام،

ومصطفى يونس و ماهر همام نجما النادي الأهلي .



ومن الفنانين صلاح ذو الفقار، وشقيقه المخرج السينمائي محمود ذو الفقار،


والممثل توفيق الدقن،


والفنان الكوميدي فؤاد المهندس ،


والفنانة زهرة العلا ،


والملحن محمد الموجي ،

ومستر و.ك. ماكنزى الجاويش بالجيش الانجليزي ومدرس اللغة الانجليزية،

واحمد بك كامل والد اللواء حسن احمد كامل كبير ياوران رئيس الجمهورية الأسبق والسفير السابق بعد ذلك،

والفريق جمال عسكر ،



والفنان عبد الرحمن أبو زهرة،

واحمد فؤاد عبد العزيز رئيس لجنة التعليم بمجلس الشعب الأسبق ،

والمستشار عبد العزيز المنشاوي رئيس محكمة امن الدولة العليا الأسبق

والفنان زين العشماوي

والفنان يوسف فخر الدين.


والفنان صلاح طاهر من أبرز أسماء الجيل الثاني في الفنون التشكيلية المصرية وواحد من أكثر الفنانين غزارة في الإنتاج وصاحب توجه يحاول من خلاله طوال رحلته الإبداعية أن يقدم إضافة ذات خصوصية للفن التشكيلي في مصر

ومن الأطباء دكتور محمد المأمون عجاج طبيب الأمراض الباطنية والنساء الذي حول نشاطة إلى التعليم وفتح مدرسة المأمون الثانوية الفندقية


ولا ننسى أن من أهم أبناء العباسية معكم أخوانكم

((( اوشا ـ أم محمد )))




((( أبو منار )))


((( حسام عمر )))


((( حامل المسك )))  [/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أديكم يا جماعة علي الرحلات الجميلة دي في ام الدنيا
تسلم أيدك أبو منار علي صور العباسية  :;):

----------


## أبو منار

> تسلم أديكم يا جماعة علي الرحلات الجميلة دي في ام الدنيا
> تسلم أيدك أبو منار علي صور العباسية


العفو يا باشا
سعدنا بمرورك

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
ماشاء الله ياأبو منار الرحلة حقيقي رائعة  :f: 
والمكان كان واحد من ثلاثة امكنة نفسي أحد الاعضاء يعمل فيه رحلة فبجد لما فتحت وشفت الرحلة في العباسية كانت مفاجأة جميلة والله ..
صور رائعة واللون الاخضر جميل جدا ماكنت متخيلة العباسية بهذا الشكل الحلو ياأبو منار كل اللي كنت اعرفه هو مستشفى العباسية للامراض النفسية وتقريبا اي حد يغيظني اقوله حأوديك العباسية :xmas 4: 
وجميلة جدا النبذات عن المشاهير من مواليد العباسية واهم حاجة فيهم طبعا اعضاءنا الكرام :xmas 29: 
حقيقي الرحلة جميلة ده انت جايب الاعضاء فعلا فيها مش بس كلام انا شايفة زيزو قاعد بالعافية  ::  واستاذ احمد صلاح وحضرتك واستاذ حسام ومصطفى ربنا يجمعكم دائما على الخير وكمان اول مرة اعرف ان اوشا من مواليد العباسية ,معلومة جميلة ..
أبو منار كلمات الشكر قليلة جدا بحقك استمتعت جدااااااااااا بالرحلة الجميلة ,,شرفتني ياأفندم بإنضمامك ورحلتك المميزة جدا في مكان جميل ..
كل عام وحضرتك بخير وربنا يكرمك يارب ..
خالص تقديري واحترامي  :f:

----------


## أبو منار

> السلام عليكم ..
> ماشاء الله ياأبو منار الرحلة حقيقي رائعة 
> والمكان كان واحد من ثلاثة امكنة نفسي أحد الاعضاء يعمل فيه رحلة فبجد لما فتحت وشفت الرحلة في العباسية كانت مفاجأة جميلة والله ..
> صور رائعة واللون الاخضر جميل جدا ماكنت متخيلة العباسية بهذا الشكل الحلو ياأبو منار كل اللي كنت اعرفه هو مستشفى العباسية للامراض النفسية وتقريبا اي حد يغيظني اقوله حأوديك العباسية
> وجميلة جدا النبذات عن المشاهير من مواليد العباسية واهم حاجة فيهم طبعا اعضاءنا الكرام
> حقيقي الرحلة جميلة ده انت جايب الاعضاء فعلا فيها مش بس كلام انا شايفة زيزو قاعد بالعافية  واستاذ احمد صلاح وحضرتك واستاذ حسام ومصطفى ربنا يجمعكم دائما على الخير وكمان اول مرة اعرف ان اوشا من مواليد العباسية ,معلومة جميلة ..
> أبو منار كلمات الشكر قليلة جدا بحقك استمتعت جدااااااااااا بالرحلة الجميلة ,,شرفتني ياأفندم بإنضمامك ورحلتك المميزة جدا في مكان جميل ..
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير وربنا يكرمك يارب ..
> خالص تقديري واحترامي




اختي العزيزة
اشكر لكي كلماتك الرقيقة
وأتمنى لكي زيارة قريبة للعباسية (( طبعاً مش المستشفى )) هههههههه
دمتي بخير
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وبإذن الله ادعيلكم بالتوفيق من عرفات

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أحمدك ياااارب الصفحة فتحت..

أخي الفاضل...أبو منار..
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أولاً حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور بإذن الله...ربنا يتقبل...

ثانياً بقى....الجولة خطيييرة جداً و أسلوب عرض حضرتك مميز...صور المشاهير و الأعضاء الكرام بجد أضفت بهجة و جمال أكتر على الجولة...
افتكرت الأيام الخوالي.._هي مش خوالي قوي يعني _



قصر الزعفران بالجنينة التحفة الي قدامه..يمينك حبة كده كليتنا 
و مسجد النور..

بجد جولة جميلة جداً جداً أبو منار...و أول مرة أعرف عن سوق عرب المحمدي..بجد الجولة كلها على بعضها رائعة رائعة....

تسلم ايدك يا فندم...و كل سنة و حضرتك طيب...
مرة تانية...حج مبرور بإذن الله...

زوزاااا....
.....................................
................................................

انتي عارفة بقى 

مودتي للجميع...

*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة ..زهراء* 





 بعيداً عن أضواء الشهرة والكاميرات وملاحقات المعجبين والمعجبات .. من الأعضاء والعضوات .. ، يقتنص الزائر لهذا الموضوع بعض الأيام للإستجمام وقضاء بعض الأوقات في الرحلات والهروب من ضغط العمل ومشاكل الحياة لأن بعضاً منهم لا يعرف طعماً للراحة لأن مفكّرته مليئة بالمواعيد.... فماذا يفعل أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر في أوقات فراغهم وما هي برامجهم الترفيهية .. وكيف هي رحلاتهم ؟ هذا ما اكتشفته أنا وكل زائر من خلال رحلات زهراء في مصرنا الغراء .. 

أنا شخصياً استمتعت كثيراً بزيارة مصر السياحية والفرعونية ومناطقها الشعبية وأسواقها التي لا تهدأ وهي فعلاً بلد عريق ...  إنها رحلة ممتعة تتجلى فيها آيات المعرفة مع عناق الأصالة التاريخيه والحضارة الفرعونية إلى العراقه في مصر الحديثة والقرى السياحية .. من خلال الأخت دعاء ورحلتها إلى الغردقة .. والأخت قلب مصر ورحلة قصرة الجوهرة .. والأخت سارة ورحلة حديقة الازهر .. والأخ ميمو المصري ورحلة الاسكندرية .. والأخت ندى الايام ورحلة الاقصر .. والأخت أحلى كلمة ورحلة الفيوم .. والأخ شاعر الرومانسية ورحلة قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي .. والأخت ريم جهاد ورحلة مرسى مطروح .. والأخت بوكي بوكي ورحلة شارع سوق السلاح   ... وأخيراً رحلة الأخ الفاضل أبو منار في العباسية . 

وتعتبر مصر واحدة من أبرز نقاط الجذب السياحي بين دول العالم ... نظراً لما تتمتع به من كنوز سياحية متعددة الوجوه ...، ومن أهمها السياحة الثقافية حيث الحضارات القديمة ماثلة للعين ...، وتنطق بما كانت عليه الأمم التي شيدت تلك الحضارات منذ فجر التاريخ . 

وإلى جوار المنتج السياحي الثقافي ... فإن تراكم عطاء تلك الحضارات اختزن في تراث إنساني فريد تعبر عنه حياة المصريين المتنوعة والغنية بأنماط مميزة من الطبائع والسلوكيات والعادات ... جعلت من الإنسان المصري نفسه المجبول بعصارة موروثات حضارية عريقة نقطة جذب سياحي منفرد. 

ولم تبخل الطبيعة على مصر بعطائها فقد وهبها الله -سبحانه وتعالى- تميزا في طبيعتها يستهوي الأبصار والقلوب ...، ولا يكتفي الجمال والسحر بمجرد النيل وعاء أبديا يستقر فيه ...، وإنما امتد جمال مصر ليزين ساحليها على البحرين الأبيض والأحمر وليغوص عميقا في صعيدها  ... وينتشر في صحرائها وليصنع ذلك كله العنوان الأشهر.. مصر عبقرية المكان ...، مصر غنية عن التعريف .. في التاريخ هي الأشهر.. فرعونيا ويونانيا ورومانيا وعربيا وإسلاميا.

وفي العطاء الإنساني هي معمل ومخزن المنتوج الثقافي العربي والإنساني في الفكر والأدب والسياسة والفن والصحافة والعمارة ....، لقد تفردت مصر بكثرة المناطق الجاذبة للسياحة... ويترافق مع هذه المقومات الهائلة للمنتج السياحي المصري ... بنية أساسية متطورة وحديثة من المرافق والمنشآت  .. ومختلف مستلزمات الخدمات السياحة الراقية من مجموعة كبيرة من أفخم الفنادق العالمية ... إلى شبكة مواصلات جوية وبرية وبحرية ونهرية متميزة وإلى مرافق اتصالات ومراكز إرشادات سياحية .... تجعل من زيارة السائح إلى مصر مهما كان هدفه ومقصده زيارة مفعمة بالمتعة والإثارة والفائدة.....








بحــبك بحــبك بحـــبك يا مـصـــــــــر
مسـايـــا وصباحي باســـبــّــح بحـبك
وحــبـــك شقــايــا وجراحي .. بحـبك
واسافر عنك واحبك ، واميل زي نيلك
وتحكي الخطـــاوي واحــــب اغترابي 
واحـــب فترابك يا حبيبتي يـــا مصـــر

تـنـــام الدموع في العيون الهواجع
وتـسـهــــر دموعي لحبـــك يا مصر
تهون الظنون والشجون والمواجع
وأكـــدت ظنوني.... واحبك يا مصر

ولو يحبســوني  .. ولو يشنقــوني
ولو عذبوني ... هحبك يا مصــــر
ولـو يبعدونى حـ اقــــرب واقـــرب
مــــــش ممــكــــــــــن اهــــــــرب 
وتنزل دموعي على خدودي تشرب
بحــبك بحــبك بحـــبك يا مـصـــــــر


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر يا ابو منار على الموضوع الرائع*

*ولكن ليا كام تعقيب*

*حامل المسك من سكان الالف مسكن*

*مستشفى الامراض العقليه بقت تبع مدينة نصر من 2001*

*وملناش دعوه بيها*

*ولا اجبلك صلاح بتاع اخر لقاء على القهوه*

*ولك جزيل الشكر على الصوره المميزه*

*الشكر لما تيجي اجازه*

*وليه مصورتش سور العباسيه العظيم*

----------


## ريـم

أستاذ أبو منار..
حقيقي انبسطت جداً في رحلتي معاكم إلى العباسية..
فكرتني بأماكن كتير كنا بنعدي عليها في مصر.. 
و مكنتش في الحقيقة أعرف عن الفنان صلاح طاهر.. 
على الرأي الميس بتاعتي، كل اليوم الإنسان بيتعلم حاجة جديدة.. 
أكتر حاجة شدتني انه الحي فيه جامع و كنيسة و مبني دين يهودي.. 
حسيت انه ده شيء جميل، و فكرني بالصورة بتاعة الجامع و الكنيسة 
و الشيخ واقف ماسك ايد الراهب في المظاهرة بتاعة 1919.. 
(يمكن أكون بره مصر من صغري لكن عارفة تاريخها.. و إلا مابقاش مصرية، ولا ايه؟!)
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب.. 

زهراااااء..
حقيقي يا زوزو مش عارفة أقولك مدى اعجابي بموضوعك.. 
جميل جميل جميل بكل معنى الكلمة.. 
بأنبسط جداً و أنا طالعة الرحلات.. 
و بما إني لسه ماعيدتش عليكي:
كل سنة و انتي طيبة و دايماً أحلى و أسعد و في أحسن حال.. :Wai: 
تحياتي..

----------


## ريـم

أنا آسفة يا زهرااااء إني عمالة أنط في الموضوع كده كل شوية 
بس أصلي كنت قاعدة امبارح و افتكرت الكلام إللي كتبته هنا 
و افتكرت إني قلت "مظاهرة" .. و المفروض كنت أقول "ثورة" .. 
(إنتي عارفة بقى، مش بيعجبني العجب) 
مع ان الاتنين شبه بعض بس قلت كده اسلم بردو.. 
معلش تاني يا زهراااء.. 
تحياتي..  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
اعتذر للتأخير بالرد لكن السيرفر حيخلينا نشد في شعرنا قريب بإذن الله ..
ابن البلد ,,نورت ياأفندم الرحلة جميلة بإنضمامك  :f: 
شعاع من نور ,, حبيبة قلبي ياسوسو تنورينا دائما ياقمر سعيدة جدا بوجودك  :f: 
ايمن خطاب,, نورتنا ياأفندم سعيدة للغاية بتشريفك وكلامك الرائع حقيقي أسعدني مرورك ربنا يكرمك يارب  :f: 
حسام عمر,, شكرا جزيلا لمرورك ياحسام وكل سنة وانت طيب  :f: 
ريم جهاد,, حبيبتي كل سنة وانتِ طيبة ياقمر وبألف صحة وسلامة ياقلبي شكرا جزيلا لكلامك الجميل حبيبتي وانتِ عارفة انكم اصحاب الموضوع يعني تدخلي في اي وقت وتعدلي اللي يعجبك ياقمري شرفتيني ياريما  :f: 

ابو منار ,, أكرر شكري الجزيل لحضرتك على الرحلة الرائعة جداً ..حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ياأفندم هنيئاً لك حج البيت الحرام أدامك الله .. :f: 

سأحاول تقديم الرحلة القادمة حالاااااا يارب السيرفر يبقى ابن حلال  :Girl (16):

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



بعد أن حنّ السيرفر وفتح صفحة الرد بعد جهد جهيد ..
وهريدي هو الاخر ماراضي يرفع صورة تترزع في المقدمة والحالة العصبية ماشاء الله في أحسن حالاتها :good: 



طيب في جونا الجميل هذا وفي أيام العيد المفترجة حنروح رحلة جميييييييييييلة وبما اننا في عيد يعني الرحلة المرة دي حتختلف في حاجة ...



هذه المرة الرحلة ستكون على شرف شخصيتين بدلاً من واحدة ..



شخصيتان لهما كم كبير من المحبة والتقدير من قبل اعضائنا الكرام شخصيتان تتمتعان بروح الشباب الجميلة ,,بالعقل ,,بالدم الشربات ,,بالمواضيع الجميلة وبالطبع هم من أغلى الشخصيات على قلبي وسعيدة جداً وحصل لي الشرف بمعرفتهما على الصعيد الشخصي  :f: 





الرحلة هذا الاسبوع ستكون معدّة من قبل الاخوات الغاليات جداً...










Maruko  و ارتحال 






 شكرا جزيلا لكل من شروق  ونشوى على قبولهما الدعوة  وإنضمامهما لقافلة رحلاتنا ...
في انتظار نوشا وشوشا ^_^

----------


## Maruko

مشاركة مكررة ...

----------


## Maruko

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ازيكم يا اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر الكرام 
اولا بشكر زهراء على دعوتها الكريمة لينا ....انا وارتحال 
عشان ناخدكم في جولة خفيفة كدا عن مدينتنا .... مدينة الاسماعيلية ..
ربنا يخليكي يا زوزو يارب الله وحده  يعلم معزتك في قلبي ... :f: 
ويارب نقدرنكون قد ثقتك دي 




اسيبكم مع مقدمة بسيطة عن مدينة الاسماعيلية 







الإسماعيلية.. لؤلؤة القناة 

الإسماعيلية.. تلك البقعة الطيبة من أرض مصر.. وبوابتها الشرقية.. ترجع نشأتها إلى عصر ما قبل الأسرات حيث كانت المقاطعة الثامنة فى مقاطعات إقليم مصر السفلى.. وكانت من أكبر المقاطعات فى هذا العصر.. وعاصمتها تسمى "برأتوم" بمنطقة تل المسخوطة (بمدينة أبو صوير حاليا)...



سارت على أرضها خطى الأنبياء.. إبراهيم عليه السلام.. ومن بعده يوسف وأخوته وأبوهم يعقوب عليه السلام..
            كما شهدت خروج سيدنا موسى.. ورحلة العائلة المقدسة.. ودخول عمرو بن العاص وجنوده إلى أرض الكنانة..

 أما عن نشأة الإسماعيلية فى العصر الحديث... فقد تأسست رسميا فى عهد سعيد باشا حيث تم وضع حجر الأساس (لمدينة التمساح) فى 27 أبريل 1862.. وسميت بهذا الاسم لوقوعها يومئذ شمالى بحيرة التمساح.
            وفى الرابع من مارس 1863 أقيم حفل كبير من قبل شركة القناة الفرنسية.. حيث أطلق اسم الإسماعيلية على المدينة نسبة إلى الخديو إسماعيل حاكم مصر فى هذا الوقت.
            وشهدت بحيرة التمساح مراسم حفل الافتتاح الأسطورى لقناة السويس فى 18 نوفمبر 1869 بحضور عدد كبير من ملوك ورؤساء العالم، ويعتبر هذا التاريخ هو الانطلاقة الفعلية للإسماعيلية فى العصر الحديث.
            وفى يناير عام 1960 صدر القانون رقم 24 لسنة 1960 بإنشاء محافظة الإسماعيلية.
            وكان لمدينة الإسماعيلية دور عظيم فى مواجهة قوات الاحتلال الإنجليزية، وكان لشعبها أعظم الأدوار فى التصدى لقوات الإنجليز والصمود أمامهم... وتحتفل محافظة الإسماعيلية بعيدها القومى فى يوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر يناير كل عام.. تخليدا لذكرى ملحمة صمود الشرطة ضد الاحتلال البريطانى عام 1952.
            ومن الإسماعيلية وتحديدا المنطقة رقم 6 تم عبور أول جندى مصرى إلى الضفة الشرقية من قناة السويس باجتياز خط بارليف إلى الرقعة المصرية الطاهرة سيناء حيث تم رفع علم مصر شامخا وإنهاء الاحتلال الإسرائيلى لأرض سيناء.


قناة السويس










دراسات حفر القناة في القرن الـ 19



صورة رسم قديم تظهر مسار القناة من جهة السويسفي عهد نابليون بونابرت وأثناء وجود الحملة الفرنسية بمصر، وتحديداً في 14 نوفمبر 1799م، كُلّف أحد المهندسين الفرنسيين ويدعى لوبيير بتشكيل لجنة لدراسة منطقة برزخ السويس لبيان جدوى حفر قناة اتصال بين البحرين. إلا أن التقرير الصادر عن لجنة لوبيير كان خاطئاً وذكر أن منسوب مياه البحر الأحمر أعلى من منسوب مياه البحر المتوسط بمقدار 30 قدم و 6 بوصات، بالإضافة لوجود رواسب وطمي النيل و ما يمكن أن بسببه من سد لمدخل القناة مما أدى لتجاهل تلك الفكرة.

ثمّ وفي أثناء حكم محمد علي باشا لمصر كان قنصل فرنسا بمصر هو مسيو ميمو ونائبه هو مسيو فرديناند دى لسبس و كان في ذلك الوقت عام 1833 جاء أصحاب سان سيمون الفرنسى الاشتراكي إلى مصر لإنشاء قناة السويس و لاقا حفاوة بالغة من مسيو دى لسبس و عرضا الفكرة على محمد على باشا إلا انه عرض الفكرة على المجلس الأعلى و فضل إنشاء قناطر على النيل لمنع إهدار ماء النيل في البحر.

فى عام 1840 وضع المهندس الفرنسى لينان دى بلفون بك و الذى كان يعمل مهندساً بالحكومة المصرية وضع مشروعاً لشق قناة مستقيمة تصل بين البحرين الأحمر و الأبيض و أزال التخوف السائد من علو منسوب مياه البحر الأحمر على البحر المتوسط و أكد أن ذلك لا ضرر منه بل على العكس سوف يساعد على حفر القناة و أن مياه النيل كذلك يجرى ماؤها من الجنوب إلى الشمال و تصب في البحر المتوسط.

فى 15 ابريل 1846 أنشأ السان سيمونيون بباريس جمعية لدراسات قناة السويس و أصدر المهندس الفرنسى بولان تالابو تقريرا في أواخر عام 1847 مبنياً على تقرير لينان دى بلفون أكد فيه إمكانية حفر قناة تصل بين البحرين دون حدوث أى طغيان بحرى.


[تحرير] مسيو دى لسبس يحول دراسات حفر القناة إلى واقع
بعد أن تولى محمد سعيد باشا حكم مصر في 14 يوليو 1854 تمكن مسيو دى لسبس - والذى كان مقرباً من سعيد باشا - من الحصول على فرمان عقد امتياز قناة السويس الاول و كان مكون من 12 بنداً كان من أهمها حفر قناة تصل بين البحرين و مدة الامتياز 99 عام من تاريخ فتح القناة و اعترضت إنجلترا بشدة على هذا المشروع خوفاً على مصالحها في الهند.

قام مسيو دى لسبس برفقة المهندسان لينان دى بلفون بك و موجل بك كبيرا مهندسى الحكومة المصرية بزيارة منطقة برزخ السويس في 10 يناير 1855 لبيان جدوى حفر القناة و أصدر المهندسان تقريرهما في 20 مارس 1855 و الذى أثبت سهولة انشاء قناة تصل بين البحرين. وقام مسيو دى لسبس بتشكيل لجنة هندسية دولية لدراسة تقرير المهندسان و زاروا منطقة برزخ السويس و بورسعيد و صدر تقريرهم في ديسمبر 1855 وأكدوا إمكانية شق القناة و أنه لا خوف من منسوب المياه لأن البحرين متساويين في المنسوب و أنه لا خوف من طمى النيل لأن بورسعيد شاطئها رملى.

فى 5 يناير 1856 صدرت وثيقتين هما عقد الامتياز الثانى و قانون الشركة الأساسى و كان من أهم بنوده هو قيام الشركة بكافة أعمال الحفر و إنشاء ترعة للمياه العذبة تتفرع عند وصولها إلى بحيرة التمساح شمالاً لبورسعيد و جنوباً للسويس و أن حجم العمالة المصرية أربعة أخماس العمالة الكلية المستخدمة في الحفر.

فى الفترة من 5 إلى 30 نوفمبر 1858 تم الاكتتاب في أسهم شركة قناة السويس و بلغ عدد الأسهم المطروحة للاكتتاب 400 ألف سهم بقيمة 500 فرنك للسهم الواحد و تمكن مسيو دى لسبس بعدها من تأسيس الشركة و تكوين مجلس إدارتها




بداية صورة تاريخية لأفتتاح قناة السويس في عهد الخدية اسماعيل الذي سميت الاسماعيلية  علي 
اسمه





صورة لقناة السويس قديما 








قناة السويس وكوبري السلام من اضخم الكباري  المعلقة في العالم








مبنى الارشاد 




في مارس ‏1969‏ كان الفريق عبد المنعم رياض يزور الجبهة،‏ ويمر بجنوده في الخطوط الأمامية وفي آخر المرور دخل الي نادي الشاطيء الخاص بهيئة قناة السويس بالاسماعيلية وكان في مواجهة ذلك النادي في الضفة الشرقية موقع للعدو يطلق يسمى (لسان التمساح)،‏ وكان هذا ال دائما ما يوجه قذائف صاروخية وقذائف هاون علي مدينة الاسماعيلية‏، دمرت عددا كبيرا من منازل المدينة بخلاف الضحايا من المدنيين‏
شعر العدو من مظهر دخول الفريق الي نادي الشاطيء ( الدنفاة ) ومن السيارات المصاحبة له ان هناك شخصيه مهمة، وبكل الغدر اطلقوا قذائف الهاون والصواريخ،‏ واصيب الفريق عبد المنعم رياض واستشهد بين ضباطه وجنوده‏
وصدرت التعليمات بالانتقام لمقتل الفريق عبد المنعم رياض واوكل ذلك للبطل ابراهيم الرفاعي.‏اختار ابراهيم الرفاعي عددا من ضباطه‏ وكانوا هم‏‏ (محيي، ووسام‏,‏ ورجائي،‏ ومحسن)،‏ وانطلق بهم الي الاسماعيلية حيث مقر ارشاد هيئة القناة، في ذلك المبني المرتفع استطلع الرفاعي الموقع الذي ضرب علي الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض‏ ورسم تخطيط له، وكان الموقع مكوبع دشم‏‏ اثنتان في الأمام واثنتان في الخلف‏ بينها ارض لتجمع الافراد في طابور الصباح ولاجراء الطوابير الرياضية‏ وخلف تلك الدشم كانت مخازن الذخيرة الخاصة بالموقع ومخازن التعيينات والوقوعاد الرفاعي وضباطه الي القاهره‏ وطلب من كل منهم ان يختار مجموعة من الصف والجنود‏ وأمرهم بتدريبهم
وفي الوقت نفسه بنى سلاح المهندسين نموذجا مطايقا للموقع بناء على الرسم الكروكي الذى وضعه الرفاعي وانتقل الرفاعي بضباطه وبمجموعاتهم من الافراد الي منطقة صحراوية بمصر تشبه الارض التي ستتم العملية عليها‏ وهناك امضوا ما يقرب من شهر في التدريب علي اقتحام المواق‏ حيث قسمهم الرفاعي الي أربع مجموعات وكانت كل مجموعة يقودها ضابط‏ مكلف هو ومجموعته باقتحام احدي الدشم الاربعوعندما تأكد الرفاعي ان كل فرد في المجموعات عرف دوره بالتحديد وتدرب عليه جيدا عاد برجاله الي القاهرة.

‏وفي 17/4/1969‏ غادر الرفاعي وقوته مرة آخرى الي الاسماعيلية،‏ وكانت القوة مكونة من الضباط الاربعة إضافة الى ضابط استطلاع‏ واربعين فردا،‏ وعسكر الجميع في مبني الارشاد بالاسماعيلية المواجهة لموقع لسان التموقام ابراهيم الرفاعي وضباطه باستطلاع موقع العدو‏ واطمأن علي انه كما هو لم يتغير‏ وبعد ذلك تناول الجميع طعام الغداء سويا ضباطا وافرادا‏ ثم اجتمع البطل الرفاعي بقادة المجموعات للتلقين النهائ
وحينما حل الظلام اعطي ابراهيم الرفاعي امره الي المدفعية بقصف موقع العدو بالضفة الشرقية وكان تراشق المدفعية في هذا الوقت يعتبر شيئا عاديا،‏ وكان من الطبيعي اثناء قصف المدفعية ان يختبيء افراد العدو داخل المخابيء‏ وكان مقصودا بذلك ان يدخل افراد الموقع المقص داخل الدشم ولا يخرج منها طوال فترة القصف.
واثناء القصف‏ عبر الرفاعي بمجموعته الى الضفة الشرقية في اتجاه موقع لسان التمساح، ووصلت الزواق الي الشاطيء الشرقي،‏ فامر الرفاعي بايقاف ضرب المدفعية علي الموقع وبعد إشارة من ضابط الإستطلاع اتجهت كل مجموعة بقائدها نحو الي الدشمة المكلفة بهاوبدأ الافراد يلقون القنابل اليدوية من فتحات التهوية بالدشم وقطع أسلاك التليفونات‏ وقام الضباط بحرق العربات الموجودة بالموقع واسقاط العلم الاسرائيلي وتدمير المدافع، الا ان كل ذلك لم يدفع افراد العدو للخروج من الدشم‏ فبدأت المجموعات تستخدم نوعا من القنابل حارقة‏ ترفع درجة حرارة المكان الذى تنفجر فيه الى ‏300‏ درجة مئوية‏ فقاموا بإلقائها داخل الدولم يتحمل افراد العدو فخرجوا من الدشم هاربين كالفئران لتحصدهم طلقات افراد المجموعات‏ وبذلك تمكنت المجموعة من القضاء علي الموقع بالكامل وكانت محصلة العملية قتل ‏26‏ فردا هم كل قوة الموقوبعد الاستيلاء علي الموقع بالكامل‏ تم نسف المخازن‏ إضافة الى نسف مدرعتين وقتل طاقمهما‏.‏نتيجة لغم تم زرعه بجوار الموقع قبل الإنسحوكان آخر من انسحب هو البطل ابراهيم الرفاعي.

وفي صباح اليوم التالي‏ توجه الزعيم جمال عبدالناصر لزيارة جرحي العملية وكان مهتما جدا بمعرفة نوعية الجندي الاسرائيلي عند مواجهته مع الجندي المصري،‏ وانصرف الرئيس وهو مطمئن تماما بعد ان عرف تفصيلات المواجهة وهروب الاسرائيليين مذعورين منهم لقد كانت تلك المواجهة بين الجندي المصري والجندي الاسرائيلي هى الاولى‏ منذ حرب ‏1948،‏ وفي تلك المواجهة تم القضاء نهائيا علي اسطورة الجندي الاسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر واثبت رجال المجموعة ‏39‏ قتال ان الجندي الاسرائيلي من اجبن اجناد الارض وبذلك يكون البطل  الرفاعي قد  تمكن من الأخذ بثأر الفريق عبد المنعم رياض‏.



احكى انا بقة عن مدينتى^-^  
اسماعيلية مدينة بسيطة 
الوانها مبهجة ..... 
وهي من اهدى المحافظات  في مصر 
تعتبر الى حد ما مغلقة على سكانها في غير ايام المصايف 
عموما هي بتشتهر باللون الاخضر ....و الزرع والفاكهة زي المانجة والفراولة ( طعمهم فظيع بصراحة ...هههههههه)   والكورة ......النادي الاسماعيلي والعاملوا فينا النادى الاسماعيلي ...هههههههههههه

اسيبكم مع الصور ويارب تعجبكم 













 قصر الثقافة 

يقع مباشرة في مواجهة مبنى المحافظة 
وعلى طول بيضم انشطة ....لجميع الفنون
من رسم او معارض ......او مسرحيات  
بيحتوى مكتبات   للدراسات والبحوث 
افتكر كونت روحت مسرحية وانا صغيرة تبع مدرستى وكسبنا ^-^
ولسة كونت فيه كذا مرة من فترة قريبة لمتابعة مهرجان الافلام التسجيلية مع ارتحال 



 و مهرجان الاسماعيلية الدولي للأفلام التسجيلية والقصيرة يقام كل عام بمدينة الإسماعيلية من اجل الارتقاء بالحوار بين الثقافات لتعميق فهمنا للآخرين وذلك بعرض إبداعاتهم على الجمهور كما يهدف إلى تشجيع صناع هذه الأفلام على الاستمرار . 
شارك 94 فيلما من 40 دولة في مهرجان الاسماعيلية الدولي العاشر للافلام التسجيلية والروائية القصيرة
وضم المهرجان الذي افتتح خمسة  أقسام في مسابقته الرسمية هي الافلام الروائية القصيرة والتسجيلية القصيرة والتسجيلية الطويلة وأفلام الرسوم المتحركة اضافة الى الافلام التجريبية التي تخرج عن الاطر التقليدية للانواع السابقة. 
كما يعرض المهرجان في قسم البانوراما أفلاما خارج المسابقة.


غير مهرجان الافلام التسجيلية دا
كوننا  بناخد من قصر الثقافة دا  كتب لابحاثنا  ....
وواضح الى حد  الرسم التشكيلي الى في اعلى المبنى من عليه لانه بيهتم بجميع انواع الفنون  وتنميتها بأشكالها المختلفة ( معلش بقة احنا مخبيينو ورا الشجرة ......هههههههههه اعملو نفسكم مش واخدين بالكم ) 









صينية الخامسة 


دي منطقة عندنا 
من اهدى المناطق بالاسماعيلية 
تعتبر المقر الرئيسي بتاع الدروس الخصوصية ....هههههههههههههههه


 هي منطقة تحتوى مربع مدارس كبير ....لجميع المراحل 
الصينية بيطلق عليها صينية الخامسة  لان المنطقة  نفسها اسمها الخامسة ....( منطقتك يا إرتحال ...هههههههههه ) 
دي كدا وانت ماشي  طوالى تبقة جاي من السابعة وفي المقابل  منطقة اسمها الشيخ زايد  على اسم الشيخ زايد ال نهيان 
(قام صاحب السمو الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رئيس الدولة بزيارة لمدينة الإسماعيلية وقص الشريط الخاص بافتتاح مدينة زايد التي تبرع سموه بإنشائها في إطار مساهمة دولة الإمارات في إعادة تعمير مدينة الإسماعيلية المصرية، وقام سموه بجولة شملت مناطق مختلفة من المدينة، ثم عاد إلى القاهرة.)
نيجي للصورة بقة ...
زي مانتو شايفين الابريق ( الدالة بالخليجي ) العاوز يصب ويشرب ...ههههههههههههه










مهرجان الاسماعيلية للفنون الشعبية  
هو نافذة علي روح الشعوب
 يحتوى عروض عديدة للبهجة والمرح تشهدها  شوارع الإسماعيلية وعدة مدن خلال فترة المهرجان لكنها أبدا لم تكن مجرد طقوس متوارثة لاحتفالات الشعوب وإنما كانت بمثابة مشاهد حية من ماضي الأمم وأعراقها تنفذ مباشرة إلي روحها وتفك شفرة ثقافاتها وتوجهاتها.

قد يعتقد البعض أننا نبالغ عندما نقول إن هذا المهرجان هو واحد من أهم مهرجاناتنا ولنا أسبابنا فهذا هو مهرجان الهويات الثقافية في عصر الاجتياح والعولمة وهذا هو المهرجان الذي يقدم جميع عروضه بالمجان وفي الشوارع والحدائق فاتحا الشارع المصري علي القرية الكونية

يعتبر الإسماعيلية بمقوماتها الخاصة وطبيعة شعبها قادرة علي أن تصبح عاصمة ثقافية وأن مهرجان الفنون الشعبية ومهرجان السينما التسجيلية هما نواتان لأفكار عديدة ستشهدها المحافظة قريبا وجار بحثها ودراستها.










شوية صور 
حبيت اشاركم وأختم  بيها ^-^









المصرى الذى حفر قناة السويس





الخديو اسماعيل مؤسس الأسماعيلية و نهضة مصر الحديثة



الزعيم احمد عرابي و معركة التل الكبير



الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر و قرار انشاء محافظة الأسماعيلية



مبنى محافظة الاسماعيلية 




الشيخ زايد ال نهيان و مواقفة العظيمة مع شعب الأسماعيلية



الزعيم محمد انور السادات عاشق الأسماعيلية




اتمنى تكون رحلتى البسيطة عجبتكم 
وبكرر شكرى تانى لزهراء  ... ودعوتها الكريمة ليا 
اتمنى اكون قدرت اكون خفيفة عليكم 
وقدرت اوصلكم فكرة بسيطة عن   مديتنى الاسماعيلية 
وان شاء الله ارتحال تكمل معاكم ...
تحياتى للجميع ... :f: [/CENTER]

----------


## ندى الايام

الاخت الرقيقة بوكى

رحلة جميلة ومعلومات قيمة
بجد عجبتنى رحلتك اوى وبكل صراحةبرضه اول مره اسمع عن الشارع ده فعلا
شكرا ليكى يا بوكى وعقبال كل رحلة حببتى

الاخ الفاضل ابو مناررحلتك لها طعم تانى العباسية مكان جميلة وياما لفينا بزفة العربيات فى شوارعها الجميلة
لانى كل بنات وشباب العيلة بتكتب فى مسجد النور  يعنى ليا فيها ذكرايات ومش بس ذكريات
دى اجمل الذكريات يا ابو منار .
وكل سنة وانت طيب

اخواتى الغالين
ماركو
ارتحال

رحلة جميلة لمحافظة اجمل
بجد نفسى اجى الاسماعلية بسمع عن هدوءها وجوها الجميل كتير
بجد شوقتونى اليها بس وانتو بتعملو الرحلة كدا مافيش قفص منجة
 للاعضاء الغلابة دول
ههههههههههههههههههه كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا بنات
وعقبال كل رحلة

----------


## نشــــوى

ابتسم انت في الاسماعيلية 

ده شعار المحافظة .. وانت داخل من اى مدخل من مداخل الاسماعلية هتقابلك دايما لوحة مكتوب فيها
ابتسم انت في الاسماعيلية  .. 
يعني لازم تبتسم .. بالذوق بالعافية هتبتسم .. والله يا راجل لانت مبتسم هههههههههههه

شوفنا مع شروق بعض معالم المحافظة  وعرضت علينا شروق ..معلومات عن تاريخ المحافظة وعن الانشطة السنوية اللي بتقام فيها .. زي مهرجان الاسماعيلية الدولي للفنون الشعبية 
هكمل معاكم الرحلة .. بس هنشوف صور اكتر من المعلومات .. اتمنى ان هى تعجبكم ..

اول مكان بييجي في  بالى ان انا اخلى اى ضيف يزوره لما يجيلي اسماعلية هى المنطقة دي
اسمها منطقة الافرنج...
سميت بالافرنج لان ايام الاحتلال الانجليزي كان الانجليز مقيمين فيها والى الان باقي فيها  منازلهم اللي صمموها على الطرزين اليوناني والانجليزي ..
هي منطقة هادية جدااا وانا عن نفسي بحب دايما اتمشى هناك ..
دي مجموعة صور صورتها .. في آخر مرة روحت فيها المنطقة دي .. 
(ملحوظة : اغلب الصور بكاميرا الموبايل.. فبعتذر لو كانت مش واضحة شوية )



















.
.
.

دي بقى اقدم كنيسة في اسماعلية .. الحقيقة هى من الداخل قمة في الروعة .. دخلت انا وشروق في يوم 
وصورنا صور كتير للكنيسة من الداخل .. بس للاسف رجعنا البيت لقينا الصور اختفيت من على الكاميرا 
ومش اتبقى غير صورة قديمة كنت انا مصوراها للكنيسة من برة..




وده باب الكنيسة..




لما دخلنا الكنيسة من جوا سألنا المسؤول فيها عن شوية معلومات عنها .. وهو الاب اندراوس 
وقال لنا الاتي .. ان هى اقدم كنيسة على مستوى مدن القناة ..
اسمها  الكنيسة الفرنساوي .. مطرانية الاقباط الكاثوليك ..
بنيت عام 1924 وتم افتتاحها عام 1930 في عهد الاب فرانسيز ..
في البداية كانت دير للرهبان الفرنسيسكان  اما لان فهى كنيسة خاصة بالكاثوليك بمصر 
هي مبنية على 12 عمود على نظام الكنيسة اللاتينية ..
.
.
.
اول ماتقول يا اسماعلية .. يبقى على طووووول تقول يا دراووووووووويش   :: 
اهل اسماعلية اغلبهم بيشجعوا الدراويش .. هتلاقي اغلب الحاجات هنا في اسماعلية عبارة عن 3 الوان
الاصفر والازرق والبرتقالي.. الوان المحلات  .. لون تكسي اسماعلية يا اما برتقالي في ابيض 
او برتقالي في ازرق .. 
وده نتيجة عشق اهل اسماعلية للدراويش.. علشان كده كان من المهم ان احنا نروح جولة في الاستاد 
وفعلا دخلت الاستاد وطبعا اخفيت حقيقتي كأهلاوية  :: ..
 وقولت له عايزين نزل موضوع عن اسماعلية وعايزين صور للاستاد.. هو افتكرنا صحفيين وكده ورحب بينا جدا .. ودخلنا نصور الاستاد من جوا ..
















النادي الاسماعيلي انشأ سنة 1920 يعني من اكتر من 80 سنة .. بالتبرعات الذاتية من اهلى الاسماعيلية..
وكاان الإسماعيلي أول نادي مصري بالإسماعيليه حيث كانت جميع الأنديه الموجوده في ذلك الوقت تابعه للجاليات الأجنبيه في الإسماعيليه و منطقة القناه .
جايز يكون هو ده سبب تعصب جماهير الاسماعيلي لناديهم .. 



(( طبعا مش انا اللي صورت الصورة دي  ::  ))










الراجل ده بعد ما مشينا شوية نده لى .. وقال لى صوري ابنى ده في يوم من الايام هيبقى لاعب مشهووور

وخليكي فاكرة الاسم ده احمد سندس..  ::   (سبق صحفي يعني  هههههه)
.
.
.



مجموعة الصور اللى جاية دي مجموعة صور لاماكن متفرقة من اسماعلية ..





ده كوبري البلاجات .. هو يعتبر الحد الفاصل بين المدينة وبين القرى السياحية 
والبلاجات .. والطريق ككل اسمه طريق عمارة السياحي ...
.
.
.




وده الشارع التجاري .. بحى الشيخ زايد 
.
.
.




 ودي مكتبة مبارك العامة .. لسة جديدة لانج  :: 
.
.
.






النوعية دي من الشجر موجودة بكثرة في اسماعلية .. وبما ان انا مش عارفة اسمها ايه
فقررت اسميها انا بنفسي  وسميتها ام الشعور ايه رايكم في الاسم؟    :: 


دي كانت كل الصور اللى قدرت اصورها لكم في اسماعلية .. اتمنى انها تكون عجبتكم 
واتمنى اشوفكم كلكم عندنا قريب ..و مش عزومة مراكبية والله  :f:   :f: 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين .. تحيـــــــاتي للجميع ,,,

----------


## زهــــراء

الله الله الله ..
نبتدي بالأنسة شروق ,, :f:  ياجماااااااااالك ياشوشا
انتوا ماحتبطلوا مفاجآت حلوة يابنات ؟؟ لا حقيقي ياشوشا اسماعيلية جميييييييييييييلة جدا وحتى الصور حسيت فيهم هدوء جميل بحب المناطق الهادئة جداً جداً ..
عارفة من اول الموضوع وانا عايزة اعرف ايه كمان وتعليقاتك عسل عسل حقيقي ..
عجبني جدا قصر الثقافة وقصة مبنى الارشاد لوحدها حاجة مشرفة وجميلة ..
والمهرجان واضح انه شيق جدا ,,ولا ياعيني مقر الدروس الخصوصية ههههههههههههههههههه
الله ينور ياشروق عن جد رحلة جميلة جميلة جميلة ,,والتصوير تحفة ياقمر تسلم الايادي ...

نيجي بقى للآنسة نشوى ... :f: 
نوشا انا حابة ابتدي بالشجرة ام الشعور هههههههههههههههههههه دي يابنتي بتنافسني في شعرها شكلها غريب يانوشا بس لذيذ  :: 
عارفة يانوشا ,,منطقة الافرنج هدوئها يشدك لها مش عارفة حسيتها كثييييييييييييييير هادئة حقيقي روعة شكلها ..تنفع الواحد يسترخيييييييييييي فيها 
الكنيسة شكلها راااااااااااااااااااايق جدا ..بس يخرب عقلكم يابنتي انا قعدت اضحك لما قلتي افتكرنا صحفيين ودخلنا الاستاد ههههههههههه  انا متخيلة البت شروق بتنط هنا وهناك وانتِ عمالة تنطي معاها فضحتونا اسكتوا بقى  :: 
اما مشروع النجم أحمد سندس ولايهمك انا حطيته في الذاكرة  وانتِ عارفة ظروف الزهايمر يعني ههههههههههه بس عن جد ظريف قوي الموقف ده ^_^
وشكل المكتبة بعيد حبتين بس منظر جميييييييييل جدا ,,التصوير واضح جدا ورائع يا نوشا تسلم الايادي حقيقي ..
نرجع تاني للشجرة ام الشعور ههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقي يانوشا عجبتنى قوي الشجرة دي معلقة معايا ياأختي  ربنا يسهل وما أحلم بيها بس ههههههههههههه ..


شوشا ونوشا ^_^ 
يعني اقولكم ايه ؟؟ عن جد استمتعت جداااااااااااااااااااا بالرحلة وماكنت حابة انها تخلص  ::$:  اسعدتوني جدا بالرحلة الرائعة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى على قبول الدعوة لرحلتنا الكبير في ام الدنيا ياقمرات ربنا يبارك فيكما ....
خالص حبي وتقديري لكما ياقمرات  :Girl (25):

----------


## Maruko

مساء الفل يا بناويت ؟ 





> اخواتى الغالين
> ماركو
> ارتحال
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


[/QUOTE]ندىىىىى 



ياخبر يا خبر ؟ 
دا الاسماعيلية تنور يا أفندم ...
بس انتى اعمليها يا دودو  ....... :f:  

 بس جوها ساقعة صدقينى ...هههههههه
انتى بس تعالى و المانجة كلها هتطلع من التلاجات و  الديب فريزرات  .....هههههههههههههه
المانجة الحلوة على شهر  7 و8 و9 كدا 
يعنى من الاخر وانتى بتصيفي  تاكلى مانجة حلوة ....ههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر على كلامك ومشاركتك الحلوة معانا .....
ربنا يخليكي يا جميل 
تحياتى يا قمر .... :f: 


ازيك يا زوزو ….ميرسي بجد مش قادرة اقولك ايه ….هههههههههه
طبعا عارفة ليه( هع هع هع هع هع)
خودى الوردة ي بقة …. :f: 

ازيك يا نشوىىىىى 
من ورايا الصور دى .....ممم
اما  اشوفك ..




> اوصورنا صور كتير للكنيسة من الداخل .. بس للاسف رجعنا البيت لقينا الصور اختفيت من على الكاميرا


فاكرة يختى فاكرة 
يا شماتة ابلة طاظا فييا ......هههههههههههه





> وفعلا دخلت الاستاد وطبعا اخفيت حقيقتي كأهلاوية


امشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ......ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبتقوليها في وشي ؟ .....هههههههههههههه
هروح وأقولهم الى دخلت دى اهلاوية 
وشوفي انتى بقة ايه الممكن يحصل ....ههههههههههههههه





> وقولت له عايزين نزل موضوع عن اسماعلية وعايزين صور للاستاد.. هو افتكرنا صحفيين وكده ورحب بينا جدا .. ودخلنا نصور الاستاد من جوا


خودعة .....هههههههههههه




> طبعا مش انا اللي صورت الصورة دي


لاء 
انتى ...ههههههههههههه
هنقول اه ولاء بقى وندارى .. الناس لازم تعرف ....ههههههههههه





> فقررت اسميها انا بنفسي وسميتها ام الشعور


وأنا بكامل قوايا العقلية ....ههههههههه





> مش عزومة مراكبية والله


صادقة يختى صادقة ........ههههههههه

حقيقي رحلة جميلة يا نشوى ....
تسلم ايدك يا قمر ...
اشوفك على خير ان شاء الله ...
تحياتى .... :f:

----------


## Maruko

> الله الله الله ..
> نبتدي بالأنسة شروق ,, ياجماااااااااالك ياشوشا
> انتوا ماحتبطلوا مفاجآت حلوة يابنات ؟؟ لا حقيقي ياشوشا اسماعيلية جميييييييييييييلة جدا وحتى الصور حسيت فيهم هدوء جميل بحب المناطق الهادئة جداً جداً ..
> عارفة من اول الموضوع وانا عايزة اعرف ايه كمان وتعليقاتك عسل عسل حقيقي ..
> عجبني جدا قصر الثقافة وقصة مبنى الارشاد لوحدها حاجة مشرفة وجميلة ..
> والمهرجان واضح انه شيق جدا ,,ولا ياعيني مقر الدروس الخصوصية ههههههههههههههههههه
> الله ينور ياشروق عن جد رحلة جميلة جميلة جميلة ,,والتصوير تحفة ياقمر تسلم الايادي ...


ايوة 
شوفتى بقة اسماعيلية حلوة ازاى .....وناسها حلوين ازاى طبعا طبعا ......هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخليكي يا وزتى دا من زوقك بس ....

تسلمى يا قمر .....
يخليكي لييا يا رب....
وتشرفينا بقة ..... :f:  
يارب قريب يا زوزو يارب  :xmas 29:  :xmas 29: 







> يخرب عقلكم يابنتي انا قعدت اضحك لما قلتي افتكرنا صحفيين ودخلنا الاستاد ههههههههههه  انا متخيلة البت شروق بتنط هنا وهناك وانتِ عمالة تنطي معاها فضحتونا اسكتوا بقى


عااااااع 
انا بنط انا ؟  :xmas 32:  :xmas 32:  :xmas 32: 
لايمونى عليها  :xmas 22:  :xmas 22: ......ههههههههههههههههههه :xmas 7: 



> شوشا ونوشا ^_^ 
> يعني اقولكم ايه ؟؟ عن جد استمتعت جداااااااااااااااااااا بالرحلة وماكنت حابة انها تخلص  اسعدتوني جدا بالرحلة الرائعة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى على قبول الدعوة لرحلتنا الكبير في ام الدنيا ياقمرات ربنا يبارك فيكما ....
> خالص حبي وتقديري لكما ياقمرات :


خلصت بقة وخلاص 
متعيطيش يا زووزو :xmas 10:  :xmas 10:  :xmas 10: 
ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا زوزو بجد على كلامك 
الله يخليكي لييا يارب يا زهرائىىىىىى 
وميرسي تانى على الدعوة الجميلة لييا انا ونشوى 
بجد كونت  سعيدة بيها جدا 
تحياتى يا قمرتىىىى 
اشقطى ..... :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 

اختي العزيزة .. ندى الايام 




> اخواتى الغالين
> ماركو
> ارتحال
> 
> رحلة جميلة لمحافظة اجمل
> بجد نفسى اجى الاسماعلية بسمع عن هدوءها وجوها الجميل كتير
> بجد شوقتونى اليها بس وانتو بتعملو الرحلة كدا مافيش قفص منجة
> للاعضاء الغلابة دول
> ههههههههههههههههههه كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا بنات
> وعقبال كل رحلة


تعالي انتى بس وانا اقعدك في جنينة مانجة بحالها 
او اقولك هندي لكل عضو شجرة وهو ماشي   :: 
الحمد لله ان الرحلة عجبتك يا دودو
وبجد اتمنى انك تنورينا هنا فيوم 
خالص حبي
نشـــوى

----------


## نشــــوى

حبيبة قلبي .. زوزووووو
الحمد لله يا زهراء ان الرحلة عجبتك .. 
وياااااااارب اشوفك هنا في اسماعلية فى يوم من الايام
وتشوفى كل الاماكن دي على الطبيعة 
وبجدانا سعيدة ان انا كنت فى موضوعك ده 
واهم حاجة ان الشجرة عجبتك  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

شروووووق ..
بجد .. رحلة جميلة 
ومعلومات اجمل عن اسماعلية ..
تسلم ايدك  بجد يا قمر ..
كل سنة وانتي طيبة حبيبتي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...




أرق وأجمل التحايا لكم دوماً أخوتي وأخواتي في الله ...
أكرر شكري الجزيل للغاليتين شروق ونشوى لتفضلهما بالمجهود الرائع في رحلة شيقة جداً ..جوزيتما خيراً .. :f:  :f: 


اليوم جئت لأقول بأن الرحلة مستمرة ان شاء الله وسأقدم رحلتنا القادمة وكلي سعادة وفخر الحقيقة لسبب بسيط ...
هو إن الشخصية التي ستأخذنا في رحلة معها داخل مصر شخصية من أروع الشخصيات في منتدانا الحبيب,, 
عضو فاضل ووالد مشرِّف للجميع ,,عضو ذوقه وعقله ووعيه يؤثر فيّ جداً لذا كنت أطمع في أن يأخذنا معه رحلة في مكان يحبه في أم الدنيا  غداً ان شاء الله ...


يشرّفني جداً بأن أقدم لكم عضو رائع ,,استاذي الفاضل ...











أ.سيـــــد جعيــــــــتم ...







في إنتظار رحلة أخرى مع أستاذنا الغالي يوم غد إن شاء الله ..
أستاذ سيد حقيقي أنا لاأجد كلمة تعبر عن شكري وإمتناني لقبولك دعوتي المتواضعة بحق سيادتكم  :f: ..
خالص تقديري وإحترامي لشخصكم الفاضل ... :Girl (25):

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"][SIZE="5"]الأبنة الفاضلة / زهراء
بارك الله فيك وبارك لك . هذا كثير جداً على . اشكرك بشدة على تشريفى  بدعوتك الكريمة لى لأكون ضيفكم فى رحلة هذا الأسبوع . ورحلتنا إلى مدينة أبو سمبل فى أحضان أهلها الطيبين وأثار أجدادنا العظماء رحلتنا إلى أحلى مكان فى بلادنا الجميلة .وأشكر كل من سيصاحبنى فى رحلتى هذه ولو أنها كانت فى شهر يوليو عام 2000 وطبعاً كل واحد يحضر ضمن أدوات الرحلة مروحة يدوية ليرطب الجو حول وجهه بها لأن درجة الحرارة هناك فوق الأربعين وأنت طالع . ولا تنسوا الكاميرا فما سترونها يستحق أن يسجل كله 

وفى البداية اعتذر لأنى حاولت أن أنقل صور رحلتى ولعدم إجادتى لحرفية التكنولوجية الخاصة بالنت ولعدم وجود سكنر ولأن الكاميرا الخاصة بالجهاز تحتاج لتعريف فقد لجأت إلى نقلها على المحمول ثم من المحمول للجهاز فكانت الصور مرعوشة ومشوشة . لذا أعتذر للمرة الثانية .
شمندوره 

ايوة شمندورة من جنا بارى انجس كريو من جنا 
سجرى مالا وانا مونت انجلاة وانا 
*** 
ع الشط أستنى ... رايحة فين 
دانا ليكى باغنى غنوتين 
غنوة عن الآهة والحنين 
وغنوة لعنيكى ياحنين 
اة يا شمندورة لابسة توب 
يا اجمل من الصورة دوب يا دوب 
يا اسمر يا سمارة دوبت دوب 
يا عيون قدارة ع القلوب 
*** 
اه يا شمندوره الصبر طال 
ردى و جاوبينى ع السؤال 
اطلبى و اتمنى لو محال 
م العين و الننى يا غزال

نعناع الجنينه 
قالتلى بريدك يا ولد عمى تعالى دوق العسل سايل على فمى 
على مهلك على ما بحمل الضمى على مهلك على دة انا حيلة ابوى وامى 
نعناع الجنينة المسقى فى حيضانة شجر الموز طرح ضلل على عيدانة 
*** 
فى عشق البنات انا فقت نابليون طرمبيلى وقف عجلاتة بندريوم 
قدمت شكوتى لحاكم الخرطوم اجل جلستى لما القيامة تقوم 
*** 
سألت ايش الاسم قالو البنات نعمات ام صبعين رطب والباقى بلح امهات 
يوم ندهت عليتا بيدة النعمات قلت نعمين تلاتة واربع خمس نعمات 
*** 
خضارك زى جنينة وطرحت تينة عودك فى مشيتة عملة منحنيات 
عضامك لينة لتين على التنيات تانية واتنين تلاتة واربع خمس تنيات 
يا ام عقدين دهب تلاتة وتلاتين طارة ما عين رأت ما وردت على بكارة 
يوم طلت علينا الكل وقعو سكارة سقطت فى الحليب ما بينتلة عكارة 
*** 
جالت يابا يابا ريت هناك خياله 
تسعين ناجة لجح و الرجال شيالة 
جلتلها عريسك جانى فى الجيالة 
ارفضله طلب وللا انتى ليه ميالة 
*** 
يا ست البنات على ايه ما انتى ناويتى 
عاينى و انظرى كيف الشباب سويتى 
جننتى جلوب و العيون بكيتى 
حرام اكبر حرام جرحتى ولا داويتى 
*** 
نعناع الجنينة عطرك فريد يتغنى 
وصفوك الحبايب من روايح الجنة والماشى معاكى 
يحلم يا ناس يتهنى وان ضاع عمرى ضاع ما يهمنيش اتهنى 

 حلم فى أعماق التاريخ :
رأيت فى المنام يا سادة يا كرام  أيام زمان فى أواخر عصر احتلال مصر من الهكسوس رأيتنى ضمن جيش القائد العظيم أحمس ونحن نعد العدة ونتدرب بشده لطرد الهكسوس وكنا جميعاً ضيوف على ملك نب فلم يستطيع الهكسوس مد سلطانهم اليها. 
والنوبة يا سادة يا كرام اسمها مشتق من من كلمة (نب) الفرعونية وتعنى (الذهب) نسبة إلى مناجم الذهب التى كانت تشتهر بها وأن كان الذهب ما زال باقياً فى قلوب اهلها .
المهم دخلنا معمعة المعركة وتطاير الغبار وعلا صهيل الخيل وملئت المكان اصوات قعقعة السيوف واصوات النبل المتطاير وكانت مفاجأة أحمس للهكسوس العربات الحربية فقد فاقت عرباتهم .( طبعاً المعركة كانت خارج ارض النوبة وأتضح أنها فى سريرى فقد قام جميع اهل البيت على صوتى وانا احارب بهمة .

 ويطلق اسم النوبة على المنطقة المحصورة بين أسوان شمالا و دنقلة السودانية جنوبا والنوبة ترتفع فوق سطح البحر بـ 180 متر وهى على الضفة الغربية لبحيرة ناصر والنوبة المصرية مساحتها 350 كيلو متر مربع ويقال أن هذا حجم النوبة التى غرقت تحت مياه بحيرة ناصر.
ايه اللى جاب السد العالى مع النوبة القديمة . معلهشى يا جماعة هى الأحلام كده . نرجع للنوبة أيام ما كانت تمتد داخل السودان وكانت المساحة الكلية لها 500كيلو متر مربع وكانت المنطقة قديماً تسمى وادى الخوىّ، جنوب الشلال الثالث وهى عبارة عن حوض قديم للنيل طوله حوالى 123 كم الى الشرق من مجرى النيل الحالى. فمنذ الألفية الرابعة ق.م. كان حوضاً زراعياً و إبان الألفية الثالثة ق.م. 
كان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي بلاد النوبة بلاد كوش Kush وكانت تمتد من جنوب أسوان حتي الخرطوم وقد قامت ممالك إمتد نفوذها علي وادي النيل بمصر حتي البحر الأبيض المتوسط شمالا .
يرجع تاريخ النوبة للعصر الحجري في عصر ماقبل التاريخ. ففي منطقة الخرطوم وجدت آثار حجرية ترجع لجنس زنجي يختلف عن أي جنس زنجي موجود حاليا .وفي منطقة الشخيناب شمال الخرطوم وجدت آثار ترجع للعصر الحجري الحديث . و تم توحيد ممالك مصر العليا ومنها النوبة بحلول عام 2900 ق.م .
كان هناك مملكتان في منطقة النوبة هما مملكة البليمي (كما سماهم الأغريق) وهم قبائل سكنت شرق النيل وحتى البحر الأحمر وكان العرب يطلقون عليهم البدجا ومملكة النوباديين و هم القبائل المعروفة بالنوبة الآن. وقد سيطر النوباديين على معظم مصر والنوبة السفلى لدى تفكك الدولة الرومانية ، لكنهم اخرجوا منها فاكتفوا بالسيطرة على النوبة السفلى جنوب أسوان. 
وتمتيزت البليمي بنوع من الفخار ، وتوجد آثارهم الآن في منطقة كلابشة .بعد انهيار مملكة مروي عام 300 م قامت مملكة النوباديين عام 375 م قرب الحدود السودانية المصرية .استمر النوباديين في عبادة الآلهة المصرية القديمة ، كما استخدموا الرموز الفرعونية في الكتابة .ووجدت آثار ثراء دلت عليه موجودات معابدهم في القسطل وبلانة والمتألفة من المجوهرات والسيوف الأفريقية والتيجان والأسلحة . وكان المعبود الأول في النوبة هو الإله ابيدماك وهو مصور في آثارهم برأس أسد .وكانت الصناعة الأساسية في مروي (مادة ) هي صناعة الحديد، وقد دلت الحفريات على الأفران التي كانت مستخدمة في صهر الحديد .
ينقسم النوبيين الحاليين إلى الكنوز و الفديجا و أيضا نوبيين جبال النوبة
القسم الذى يقع النوبة داخل الأراضي المصرية يسمى النوبة السفلي أما النوبة العليا فتقع داخل الأراضي السودانية.وقد غمرت مياه بحيرة ناصر أراضى النوبة بكنوزها وأصبحت ترقد تحت مياه بحيرة ناصر نتيجة لبناء السد العالي وهكذا تحملت النوبة تداعيات بناء السد العالى.وحتى الأن يحن أهل النوبة للنوبة القديمة ويتغنون بها .
حضارة النوبة ضاربة فى اعماق التاريخ ويتميز تراثها الشعبي بالفخامة والأصالة والتمييز والثراء والعراقة. والرقص الشعبي النوبي يعتبر من الحضارة النوبية فهو رقص جماعي يشترك فيه الرجال والنساء من كل الأعمار وهناك رقصات للزواج ورقصات للمواسم المختلفة والزراعة والحصاد ومن أشهر الرقصات النوبية (الأراجيد) .
كانت النوبة المصرية تضم ثلاث عناصر من السكان كل منها يقطن جزء من المنطقة، حيث يتميز كل عنصر نسبياً بمساكنه ذات الطابع الخاص وعاداته، وتقاليده ولغته، في الشمال يقيم الكنوز وفي الوسط يقيم العرب ـ ينحدرون من قبيلة العقيلات ـ وفي الجنوب يقيم النوبيون الفديكه. 

وبعد أن تكلمنا عن النوبة عامة أعزمكم جميعاً على رحلة لمنطقة أبو سمبل جهزوا نفسكم .

نحن الأن فى شهر يوليو عام 2000 الجو فى القاهرة حار والرطوبة مرتفعة ومنذ دخولنا المطار شعرنا بالفرق فى درجة الحرارة بفعل التكييف الموجود بصالة سفر الخطوط الداخلية بالمطار .
الجو داخل الطائرة جميل وبعد ساعة ونصف تقريباً من الطيران هبطت بنا الطائرة فى مطار اسوان  حيث هبط منها ركاب اسوان ثم أقلعت بنا لمطار ابو سمبل الذى هبطنا فيه بعد نصف ساعة من أقلاع الطائرة من اسوان  وقبل الهبوط أزف لنا قائد الطائرة البشرى بأن درجة الحرارة فى الخارج تعدت42 درجة .
الحقيقة كانت الرحلة رحلة عمل ولكنى حرصت على أصطحاب الكاميرا معى وفور هبوطنا فى المطار توجهت لمكتب مصر للطيران فهى جهة عملى وجلست فى مكتب مدير المحطة انا والمجموعة المصاحبة لى  حتى أنهوا إجراءات جميع الركاب وبداء الترحيب بنا وبدأت أتأمل الوجوه السمراء الجميلة  الطيبة وشربت معهم العناب وحجزوا لنا فى فندق نفرتارى وهو قريب من معبد رمسيس فالمسافة بينهم حوالى  300 متر  كما أن الفندق يطل على بحيرة ناصر . 
وتبعد المدينة عن اسوان بـ 280 كم وتبعد نحو 60كم من الحدود المصرية السودانية .
الحرارة مرتفعة ولكنى نسيتها وأنا أتأمل الفندق المبنى على الطراز الفرعونى  من دور واحد وجميع  العاملين به سمر الوجوه بيض القلب من أبناء ابو سمبل . وعندما يتبسمون وهم دائماً مبتسمون بصفاء تظهر أسنانهم قوية بيضاء يزيد من بياضها ملاحة و سمار وجه ابناء النوبة .
همس لى مرافقى من الفندق وأنا أدخل غرفتى أن أأخذ حذرى وأحترس !!!من ايه ياسيدى من الطريشة والعقارب التى تكثر بالمنطقة ، والطريشة لمن لا يعرف نوع من الحيات المقرنة التى تختبىء تحت الحجارة وتقفز على الضحية غارزة اسنانها فى لحما وسمها لا يوجد له علاج سوى بتر العضو فوراً وإلا فالوفاة  حتمية ( ربنا يكفيكم الشر).  وقد أصابنى هذا الموضوع بالفزع  فكنت أحرص على  تفيتش الحجرة وأقلب فرش السرير فور دخولى اليها والحمد لله لم أجد ما حذرت منه .
الفندق فى الصيف يكون خالياً من النزلاء إذ يفضل السياح الحضور من اسوان بالطائرة أو الأتوبيس لزيارة الأثار ويعودوا فى نفس اليوم على عكس الشتاء حيث يبيتون فى ابو سمبل وتقام لهم الأفراح والليالى الملاح .ومادام الفندق شاغر فقد صرنا اصدقاء مع المجموعة العاملة بالفندق وكانت أحلى سهراتنا بعد عودتنا من المقهى أن نسهر أمام باب الفندق متمتعين بالروائح الذكية للورد البلدى المزروع بكثرة فى المكان .
وصولنا لأبو سمبل كان يوم خميس وفى هذا اليوم لم نغادر الفندق وأكتفينا بالراحة وفى اليوم التالى ذهبنا لعملنا فى المطار وعدنا قبل صلاة الجمعة حيث توضأنا وسألنا عن أقرب مسجد فقيل لنا لن يسعفكم الوقت فأذنت للصلاة فى بهو الفندق وقمت إماما وخطيباً فى مجموعتنا وأنضم لنا العاملين فى الفندق وبعض ومن تصادف وجودهم فى منطقة المعابد ولا أعرف حتى الأن كيف سمعوا الأذان وأتوا للصلاة معنا !! ( سبحان الله) . وما زلت أذكر موضوع الخطبة فقد نسيت كل ما أعرفه من أمور الدين  فأخذت أشرح معانى فاتحة الكتاب .
بعد الصلاة حملت الكاميرا ومع المجموعة توجهنا سيراً على الأقدام لمعبد رمسيس .
مهما وصفت لكم فلن أستطيع أن اعبر عن شعورى وأنما أشاهد عظمة جدودنا وفنونهم فى النحت والهندسة فما أروع مشهد المعبد  الذى زاد من روعته أنه  نقل بكامله من مكانه القديم بعد بناء السد العالى لمكانه الحالى بالتعاون بين الحكومة المصرية و منظمة اليونسكو عام 1965 حيث نقل المعبد إلى مكان قريب ذو منسوب عالي لا تصله مياه بحيرة ناصر. وقد تم  تقطيع المعبد إلى أحجار كبيرة زنة 1-2 طن ثم رفعها ثم تجميعها في المكان الجديد وأعيد تركيبه بنفس النظام والمواصفات حتى أن تعامد الشمس على وجه تمثال رمسيس الثاني وتمثال الالهة رع حور شقيقة رع اله الشمس المصري القديم وتمثال امون اله طيبة يتم فى نفس الموعد حين تتسلل الشمس لقدس وتتكرر الظاهرة مرتين في العام الاولى في 22 فبراير والثانية في 22 اكتوبر من كل عام . وقد واظبت على زيارة المنطقة بصفة يومية طوال مدة بقائى فى أبو سمبل .

فى المساء كنت أخرج للتنزه بصحبة زملائى من اهل ابو سمبل الذين توطدت صداقتى بهم ومنظر أهل البلد لا يقل فى روعته عن الأثار  فكل من يقابلك يرتدى البياض الناس وجوهوهم سمراء وجلابيبهم وعمائمهم بيضاء وعلى المقهى أجد الترحيب الجميل مما جعلنى أواظب على أن ازور المقهى يومياً طوال فترة زيارتى لأبو سمبل . وإذا كان محدثى يتكلمون معى باللغة العربية إلا أننى كنت أتابع كلامهم مع بعضهم فهم يتكلمون بسرعة كبيرة حتى أننى لم أكن أفهم إلا بعض كلمات بسيطة من لغتهم ( لغة أهل النوبه )

 يأتى ألاف السياح لمشاهدة تعامد الشمس على وجه تمثال الفرعون المنتصر دائماً رمسيس الثانى . ولكنهم لا ينقطعون عن الزيارة طوالالعام صيفاً وشتاءً .
المعبد مبنى على ضفاف بحيرة ناصر وهى جميلة جداً ومياهها  صافية رقراقة ولكن الحذر دائماً من العقارب والطريشه واجب .
بحيرة ناصر تعج بأسماك البلطى والساموز وهو من أنواع قشر البياض والسمك رخيص الثمن فلم أفوت الفرصة وأحضرت معى كمية محترمة من البلطى والساموز بعد التوصية عليه قبل السفر بيوم وفرزنته حتى لا يتلف فى السفر بفعل درجة الحرارة .

وصف معبد ابو سمبل .

الساحة الأمامية للمعبد الكبير.

ما اجمل أن تقف أمام الساحة الأمامية للمعبد فأن منظر المعبد والتماثيل تحرسه لا مثيل له ومن لم يأخذ معه صور له أمام المعابد للذكرى فأكيد سيصيبه الندم و الساحة الأمامية للمعبد الكبير ممتدة تصل اليها بدرجات قصيرة تقودك إلى الرواق الواسع المكشوف الذى يمتد أمام واجهة المعبد المنحوتة من الصخر والتى يصل ارتفاعها إلى 30 م وعرضها 35 م.

ويقف على واجهة المعبد بشموخ عجيب وكأنه يحرسه من الأعداء الملك رمسيس الثانى 



فله اربعة تماثيل يصل ارتفاع كل تمثال من هذه التماثيل إلى أكثر من 20 متراً ويمثل الملك جالسا على عرشه يلبس التاج لمصر العليا والسفلى يتوسطها بوابة المعبد وتوجد تماثيل صغيرة تمثل الاسرة الملكية ( الملكة الأم تويا – الملكة نفرتارى – وبعض أولادهما بجوار تماثيل الملك التى انهار احدهما منذ 2000 سنة بسبب زلزال شديد وقد خصص هذا المعبد لعبادة الاله (رع حور اختي) اله الشمس المشرقة وترتفع واجهته 33م عرضه 38م وارتفاع التمثال الواحد 20 م .
وقد تم عمل جبل صناعى فوق المعبدين لاضفاء الطابع الحقيقى لمعبد منحوت فى الجبل عن طريق قبة مسلحة ضخمة ارتفاعها 65 م وارتفاعها 38 م 

وفوق المدخل المؤدى إلى قاعة الأعمدة الكبرى، بين التمثالين فى وسط الواجهة، يوجدرسم على شكل إله الشمس "رع- وله رأس صقر. 

قاعة الأعمدة الكبرى.ثم تدلف إلى قاعة الأعمدة الكبرى بعد الساحة الامامية للمعبد وسقفها محمول على ثمانية أعمدة أمام كل منها تمثال ارتفاعه عشرة أمتار للملك "رمسيس". و السقف فهو مُزين بنسور (عقبان) تمثل أوزوريس ، والنقوش التى على الحوائط تمثل الفرعون ("رمسيس") فى معارك مختلفة منتصراً كالمعتاد .

و القاعة التالية عبارة عن دهليز له أربعة أعمدة يرى الزائر "رمسيس" ونفرتارى" أمام الآلهة والمركب الشمسية التى تحمل الميت إلى العالم الآخر كما فى معتقدات.

قدس الأقداس .

أما الحجرة الداخلية الأخيرة فهى قدس الأقداس حيث يجلس (تماثيل) آلهة المعبد الكبير الأربعة على عروشهم المنحوتة فى الحائط الخلفى فى انتظار الفجر.

والمعبد مبنى بدقة بحيث أنه فى 22 من شهر فبراير و22 من شهر أكتوبر كل عام تخترق أشعة الشمس المعبد مروراً بقاعة الأعمدة ، والدهليز حتى تصل إلى الحرم الداخلى لتضئ تماثيل رع ، وامون ، و رمسيس الثانى.
وقد بنى رمسيس معبد لزوجته الحبيبة نفرتارى وأسمه معبد حتحور أو المعبد الصغير ويقف أمامه سته تماثيل هائلة يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالى عشرة أمتار، منها أربعة تماثيل للملك "رمسيس" واقفاً، كما يوجد تمثالان لزوجته المحبوبة الملكة "نفرتارى" وهى واقفة أيضاً.

ويحيط بتماثيل الملك وزوجته أشكال أصغر لأمراء وأميرات الرعامسة والأعمدة الستة لقاعة الأعمدة لها رؤوس على شكل الإلهة "حتحور". أما النقوش التى على الحوائط فتصور "نفرتارى" أمام "حتحور" و"موت" وتصورالملك "رمسيس" مرة أخرى وهو منتصر. 

وفى الدهليز (الردهة) والحجرات المجاورة توجد مشاهد ملونة للإلهة ومركبتها المقدس

رسومات ست وحورس فى ابو سمبل
أما الحرم فيوجد به تمثال يبرز من الحائط بصورة ملفتة للنظر وهو لبقرة، وهى الرمز المقدس "لحتحور".
البيت النوبي 
معظم بيوت النوبة  واجهتها مزخرفة وهى مبنية على طراز معمارى خاص بأهل النوبة والبيت من الداخل لد طرقة قصيرة هى المدخل التى تفتح على الحوش السماوي أما الحجرات فهى ذات قباب وفى كل بيت توجد الديوكه وهى بديل لكلمة المطبخ وحجرة الكرار أو الخزين ثم المزيره ( دورة المياه ) .

احكام الزواج: 
الأفضلية فى الزواج زواج الفتات من أبن العم أو الخال وهنا يكون المهر أقل بكثير من زواج الفتاة من خارج الأسرة والزواج مسئولية مشتركة بين الوالدين و العم والخال. و يحرص النوبيون على تقديم النقوط والهدايا العينية لأسرتي العروسين تعبيرا عن الود والتعاطف والمساعدة على إقامة حفلات الزواج الباهظة التكاليف.
وكان من عادات اهل النوبة أن يغتسل العروسان ليلة الزفاف بماء النيل لجلب الخير وإنجاب الأطفال.
وعندما يرزق الأبوان بمولود تذبح الذبائح وتتلى الآيات القرآنية ويختار الأسم. فى حضور الأصدقاء .لا تختلف حفلات السبوع عن باقى وادى النيل إلا أنها تجرى فى مكان مفتوح بجوار النيل الخالد ويرقص فيها الأهل الرقصات الجماعية الخاصة بهذه المناسبة .
الفخار النوبي
اليونسكو أختار الفن النوبي ليكون الأول في الفن الشعبي بالعالم كله كما يعد الفخار النوبي جزء من التراث المصري القديم، فقد توارث النوبيون الحرف والفنون اليدوية منذ عصر ما قبل الأسرات، ولقد عاصرت صناعة الفخار الإنسان النوبي عصراً بعد عصر، وشاركته الآنية حياته فنما وتطور معها، حيث تنوعت أغراضها، وإختلفت أحجامها، ثم لازمته بعد مماته وفق المعتقدات الدينية القديمة.

النيل فى اسوان

معبد ابو سمبل الكبير ( رمسيس الثانى )
هنا أنزل بصور الرحلة بعضها بالفندق وتدل على أن الفندق شاغر من النزلاء فى الصيف والبعض الأخر أمام المعابد وبعضها امام بحيرة ناصر . وبعضها بالمطار مع المجموعةالمصاحبة لى( يارب تطلع كويسه )
( فى الحقيقة واجهت فشل فى أنزال الصور وما زلت أحاول وربنا يسهل مع السيرفر















[اتمنى أن اكون قد استطعت نقل الصورة الحقيقية للرحلة وأن تشموا معى رائحة الافندر التى يشتهر بها أهل النوبة . دمتم بخير[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

أستاذ سيد ,,معقولة  الجمال ده ؟ ماشاء الله حقيقي روعة ..
أسمع عن معبد أبو سمبل ولكن ماكنت  أعرف عنه معلومات كثيرة ,,سعيدة جدا بالرحلة ياأستاذ سيد ..
الحلم التأريخي ده جميل جداً وكمان معنى النوبة اول مرة اعرف انها تعني الذهب  :xmas 9: 
أما رحلة حضرتك للمنطقة حقيقي جميلة جميلة جميلة ولو ان حكاية الطريشة والعقارب دي خوفتني وكنت متخيلة الناس اول ماتدخل حتة تنكشها كويسة وبعدين تقعد  ::  بس الحمد لله انك لم تصادفها  :xmas 7: 
الساحة الامامية للمعبد والتماثيل اللي في الواجهة تبعها صورة رائعة الحقيقة حسستني اني رجعت بالزمن للوراء _من أكثر الاماكن المحببة لي هي الاماكن الاثرية ذات المدى التأريخي البعييييييد جدا_ صورة رائعة فعلا ..وكمان لسة محتفظين بأحكام الزواج القديمة مع إنها غريبة حبتين ثلاثة :xmas 7: 
الفخار شكله حلو جدااااا له طابع مميز عجبتني الوانه والنقوش اللي عليها جداً  :xmas 29: 
طبعا النيل لايحتاج لتعليق مني روعته تفوق الوصف ...للأسف اخر مجموعة صور ماظهرت تبع الرحلة  :xmas 2: 
الصورة الاروع من كل هذا بالرغم من كونها لم توضع في الرحلة الا انها أجبرتني على تخيلها هي التالية..



> توضأنا وسألنا عن أقرب مسجد فقيل لنا لن يسعفكم الوقت فأذنت للصلاة فى بهو الفندق وقمت إماما وخطيباً فى مجموعتنا وأنضم لنا العاملين فى الفندق وبعض ومن تصادف وجودهم فى منطقة المعابد ولا أعرف حتى الأن كيف سمعوا الأذان وأتوا للصلاة معنا !! ( سبحان الله) . وما زلت أذكر موضوع الخطبة فقد نسيت كل ما أعرفه من أمور الدين فأخذت أشرح معانى فاتحة الكتاب .


صورة رائعة لن أجد ماأعبر به عنها سوى قولي (أنعم الله عليك وعلى من يحب بالفردوس الاعلى بإذن الله )  :f: 
استاذ سيد لاأعرف كيف اتوجه لحضرتك بخالص الشكر والامتنان لرحلتك الرائعة في مكان أروع ,,سعدت كثيراً وأنا أقرأ وأضع نفسي بين سطور الرحلة الجميلة نقلتني للمكان لدقائق الا انها كانت دقائق غالية جداً ..
اشكرك جزيلا لتعريفك لنا بمنطقة من أروع مايمكن ,,شرفتني جداً والدي العزيز ..
خالص تقديري وإحترامي لشخص يفخر به الفخر _بدون أي مجاملات_ ..
جزاك الله خيراً  :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أستاذنا العزيز سيد جعيتم

حضرتك أسعدتنا جدااا بهذه الرحلة الجميلة

بصراحة الاقصر وأسوان والنوبة من الاماكن اللى بحبها جدااا وبحب أهلها قوى

لكن للأسف عمرى ما زرتها

لذلك أشكر حضرتك جدااا على هذه الاوقات الجميلة اللى جعلتنى أزور النوبة ومعبد أبو سمبل 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى الفاضلة / زهراء
لقد أتحتى لى فرصة جميلة لأعود بذاكرتى معكم لأيام لن أنساها . معرفشى ليه صور الرحلة ما طلعتش . يبدوا أن هناك خطأ ارتكبته عند نقلى للصور من هريدى رغم تكرار المحاولة اكثر من مرة . اشكرك بشدة ودمتِ بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى العزيزة / احلى كلمة
ابو سمبل فعلاً تستحق الزيارة لأثارها وأهلها . بقع مضيئة كثيرة فى بلادنا تستحق أن نعرفها ويأتى لها الزائرون من جميع انحاء العالم ونحن لا نزورها . اعتقد أن الدولة هى المقصرة فيجب أن ترتب رحلات لهذه الأماكن وتكون اسعارها فى متناول الأيد . دمت بخير

----------


## وردة مكة

بصراحة انا عاجزة عن الشكر على كل الرحلات الجميلة دي انا من عشاق مصر وكل مكان فيها ليه زكريات حلوة وعزيزة عليا انا لسه واصلة من مصر من يومين بس بعد ماقضيت فيها شهرين ونص كانوا من احلى ايام عمري واعيد شكري لكل القائمين على المنتدى الأكثر من رائع

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
الاخت العزيزة..وردة مكة ..
منورة الرحلة حبيبتي وسعيدة جداً ان الموضوع عجبك وبيذكرك بذكريات جميلة ..
خليكِ متابعة لان قريبا جداً حنطلع رحلة اخرى في ام الدنيا ..
خالص تحياتي ياقمر .. :f:

----------


## حنين مصر

موضوع رائع  جدا
واوووووووووووووو
بجد

----------


## أبو منار

استاذي العزيز سيد 
كم اسعتدنا بهذا اللقاء

----------


## زهــــراء

حنين مصر...
الاروع هو مرورك حبيبتي ,,شكراً جزيلاً ..
خليكِ متابعة على ماربنا يفرجها ونستأنف الرحلات ..
 :f2: 

استاذ أبو منار ..
منورنا ياأفندم بمرورك ..شكراً جزيلاً لك..

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

رحلات كتير ملحقتهاش في وقتها
بس قريتها كلها وعجبتني جدا
كل الشكر لكل من قاموا بالرحلات الرائعة
وفي انتظار رحلات جديدة بإذن الله  :f:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


مصر التى فى خاطرى 

موضوع رحلة الى كل حتة فى مصر 

موضوع اكثر من رائع  وفكرة جميلة  والاجمل ان تكون نرى بعيون الآخرين 


طبعا  قريبا سوف اصحبكم معى فى رحلة  واتمنى ان تعجبكم 


ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــر


من موضوعاتى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...942#post977942

----------


## حنين مصر

يلا باءه  انا مكتئبه  وعازه  رحلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## زهــــراء

قلب مصر ...
منورة ياقمر ,,شكراً على متابعتك حبيبتي وإنتظري رحلتنا القادمة قريب جداً  :f: 

ناصر الصديق ...
أهلاً بك أخي الفاضل الموضوع أجمل بتشرفيك له ..
ان شاء الله تكون لنا محطة معك .. :f: 

حنين مصر...
ياستي ولاتكتئبي ولا حاجة حنعملك رحلة قريب جداااااااااا
شكراً لمتابعتك حبيبتي  :f:

----------


## اياح حتب

ايه الجمال ده؟اكثر من رررررررررررررررررررررررررائعة

----------


## زهــــراء

> ايه الجمال ده؟اكثر من رررررررررررررررررررررررررائعة


أهلاً بك أختي الكريمة ..
شكراً لمرورك وتابعي الرحلة القادمة بإذن الله ..
خالص التحايا .. :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يسعد مساؤكم جميعاً ..
محطة الإستراحة خلصت وحان الوقت للإنطلاق في رحلة جديدة مع ناس جديدة ..

في مصـــــــر ...

اليوم بإذن الله الشخصية التي ستأخذنا معها في رحلة داخل مصر ,,
شخصية تواجدت في المنتدى منذ أعوام ولكننا لحظناها مؤخراً بفاعلية وتواجد مستمر ..
إنسانة واضحة جداً وطيوبة جداً ومشاركاتها دائماً جميلة وموفقة ..





nariman3230




ناريمانتي الجميلة منوراني ياقمر وسعيدة جداً بكِ وبقبولك الدعوة بالمشاركة ...
في إنتظارك والباص واقف اهو والناس نامت فيه على فكرة  :Gun2: 
خالص التحايا وأرقها للجميع ... :f: 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

خبر جميل جدا أن ناريمان تنورنا برحلة رائعة مثلها
في انتظارك يا ناريمان في رحلة 
أتوقع أنها ستكون أكثر من رائعة  :M (32): 
والف شكر زهراء الجميلة على متابعة الرحلات مرة أخرى  :f:

----------


## nariman

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*النهارده حنروح مع بعض واحد من أعرق أماكن القاهره التاريخيه وأهم الأسواق الشعبيه والسياحيه فى مصر*

*خان الخليلى- حى الحسين*
*يحد الخان من الشرق مسجد الحسين ومن الجنوب حى الموسكى ومازال معماره الأصيل باقيا على حاله منذ عصر المماليك وحتى الان .... يارب الصور تعجبكم* 















*مسجد الحسين*







*مسجد الأزهر الشريف*

----------


## nariman

*أنا بشكر الغاليه زهراء على منحى فرصه وجودى معكم هنا*
*وكمان علمتنى أشياء عن كيفيه التعامل مع الملفات فى المنتدى مكنتش أعرفها*

*تحياتى الخالصه للجميع*

----------


## قلب مصر

اختيار أكثر من رائع ناريمان  :M (32): 
منطقة خان الخليلي والأزهر والحسين
لها طعم جميل في ذاكرة كل منا
بشكرك على الصور الجميلة والرائعة
حقيقي رحلة رائعة من شخصية أروع
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي  :f: 

وكل الشكر لزهراء الجميلة  :f:

----------


## nariman

* ام يوسف*
*الحمدلله ان الرحله عجبت حضرتك.. يعنى كده حاولت على قدى*

----------


## ابن البلد

:Cool: 
رحلات جميلة أوي 
بس يا خساره فاتني حبه منهم
علي العموم أنا هركب معاكم الرحلة دي
 :Cool:

----------


## زهــــراء

أختي الجميلة ..ناريمانا ..
عارفة؟إمبارح لما كلمتك وقمت أنام قعدت أقول ليش ياربي مافضلت يمكن تعوز حاجة طلعتِ أشطر مني أهو ماشاء الله حقيقي سعيدة جداً ..
خان الخليلي سمعت عنه كثيييييييييييييير بس ماشفته قبل هذي المرة ,الصورة الثالثة والرابعة فكروني بأجزاء من السوق الكبير في مدينة النجف عندنا فيه شبه كبير  :: 
أول صورة أعطتني انطباع ان المنطقة من الزمن القديم جداً وشكلها تأريخية بضمير ..بتعجبني جداً الأماكن التأريخية لها طابع مميز جداً ..
نورتيني عن جد ياناريمان وأنا اللي بأشكرك حبيبتي على سرعة تلبيتك الدعوة وحابة أقولك كده بيني وبينك وماتقولي لحدا إنك يابنتي ماشاء الله أشطر تلميذة الواحد يلاقيها في مونتى ..أحسنتِ صنعاً  :y: 
شكراً جزيلاً ياقمر ... :f2: 



الحبيبة ..قلب مصر ..
كلمة شكراً لاتفيكِ حقك ياأم يوسف عن جدا ربنا يبارك فيكِ يارب بأسعد جداً بمتابعتك .. :Girl (26): 
نورتِ وشرفتِ حبيبتي ..
دمتِ بكل خير .. :f2: 


الأخ الأكبر ..ابن البلد ..
أهلاً بك معنا في الرحلة بس خذ بالك وإنت راكب أصلنا واخدين أطفال كمان في الباص  :3: ..
دمتَ بخير .. :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*جميلة الرحلة يا ناريمان

خان الخليلى والحسين من الاماكن اللى زرتها كتير

أصلى بحب قوى الاماكن القديمة المحتفظه بشكلها ومعمارها

بشم فيها عبق الماضى والتاريخ القديم

تسلم ايدك يا ناريمان

وفى انتظار الرحلة القادمة*

----------


## nariman

*حبيبتى زهراء*
*أيوه فعلا يابنتى دا أنا قلت زهراء دبستنى وهربت هههههههههههه* 
*المنطقه كلها جميله وجداااا وأحلى ألف مره وكان نفسى أجيب صور مفصله أكتر وأحلى حاجه المعمار الأصيل والصوره الاولى فعلا بتعبر عن طبيعه المكان اللى تحسى انه عباره عن بيوت قديمه وسلالم بنفس الشكل ده..حاجه رائعه فعلا وان شاء الله تزورينا وتشوفى بنفسك. شكراااا حبيبتى لمساعدتك*



*ابن البلد*
*أهلا بحضرتك معانا ..ياللا خد مكانك* 


*احلى كلمه*
*تسلمى ياقمر  الحمدلله ان الرحله عجبتك*

----------


## ريـم

أختي العزيزة ناريمان ..
الرحلة حلوة اوي اوي ..
عارفة ؟ كل ما ننزل مصر و بابا يبقى معانا 
دايماً دايماً نروح الحسين و خان الخليلي..
و ساعات بنقعد في الفيشاوي كمان..
بحب اروح هناك جداً.. بأحس اني في نص مصر..
حقيقي مكان جميل.. اختيارك رائع..
استمتعت بقى و انا رايحاه من ايرلندا هنا معاكم..
تسلم ايدك..

زوزو..
طول عمرك تجنني..
الموضوع بجد شاددني جداً..
ربنا ما يحرمنا من موضعاتك الجميلة..
مع خالص حبي..

 :f:  :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إيه ده إيه ده؟؟

الرحلات رجعت تاني من ورايا؟؟؟؟امتى و فين و ليه و ازاي؟؟؟...

ناريماااان الرحلة بجد جميلة جميلة...خان الخليلي مكان مش قادرة أوصف بجد إحساسي...

كل حاجة فيه...كل حاجة جميلة و الحسين...كان لازم كل أجازة ننزل فيها مصر_قبل أما نستقر_لازم يوم أو اتنين هنااك...
فكرتيني بالأيام الخوالي..
و طبعاً الإكسسورات اللي في الخان...حاجة لا يعلى عليها...عشان كده بابا لما بيعرف إننا رايحين بيمتنع عن الحضور 

تسلم ايدك بجد يا ناريمان..

و طبعاً زوزا حبيبة قلبي..عارفة كل الكلام اللي هيتقال..عشان كده هبطل رغي...
بس الجديد بقى...إني مبسوطة قوي قوي إنه الموضوع رجع من تاني 

منورين يا بنات...حقيقي...




*

----------


## زهــــراء

> زوزو..
> طول عمرك تجنني..
> الموضوع بجد شاددني جداً..
> ربنا ما يحرمنا من موضعاتك الجميلة..
> مع خالص حبي..


 :Girl (26): بتتكلمي معايا ياريما ؟ طب استني أبص ورايا أدور زوزو دي  :: 
شكراً جزيلاً ياريمتي على متابعتك الموضوع ..
لما شفت إسمك حالاً جه في بالي شكل الباص اللي أخذتينا به لمرسي مطروح..
أكيد انتِ عارفة كل اللي عاوزة أقوله لك ياقمر ...الله يكرمك يارب ياريما .. ::h:: 
نورتِ حبيبتي .. :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

> *
> إيه ده إيه ده؟؟
> 
> الرحلات رجعت تاني من ورايا؟؟؟؟امتى و فين و ليه و ازاي؟؟؟...
> 
> 
> و طبعاً زوزا حبيبة قلبي..عارفة كل الكلام اللي هيتقال..عشان كده هبطل رغي...
> بس الجديد بقى...إني مبسوطة قوي قوي إنه الموضوع رجع من تاني 
> 
> ...


حبيبة قلبي الغالية ..سارتي ... :Love: 
منورة يابطوط..
أي نعم الرحلات رجعت تاني ..إمتى ؟؟ من فترة..فين؟؟ في مونتى..ليه؟؟علشان دي سنة الحياة ::  ...
سارة بدي أقول شيء ..عن جد يابنتي أعتذر على تأخري بالرد  ::$: ...
إنتظري الرحلة القادمة ياساررو إن شاء الله حتحبوها جدااااااااااااااا...
خالص حبي وأصدق التحايا أختي الغالية ... :f:  :f: ...


إنتظرونا في رحلة قريبة جداً مع شخصية رائعة ...

 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 60"]أختى الرقيقه ناريمان

جميله جدا الرحله عبر منطقه تحمل بين طياتها عبق الماضى

وعبير يفوح من بين الأروقه يدغدغ مخيلتنا

سلمت يداكى وسلم فكرك لأختيارك الرائع حبيبتى



مع تحيتــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

غداً يوم الخميس ...
سنكون بإذن الله على موعد مع رحلة أخرى في أم الدنيا...
بصراحة إحترت جداً فيما سأقوله عن ضيفتنا الجميلة ,,
لأن كل الكلام الجميل لن يكفيني للتعريف بمقدار إعتزازي الشديد بها ...
تهمس بكلماتها الرقيقة في أروقة المنتدى فيبدو الكلام ملحناً مزهواً بأسلوبها الراقي...
ستصحبنا معها في رحلة على أنغام الأصالة والهدوء ..
سيدتي الفاضلة ووالدتي الغالية جداً...

 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f: 


kethara...


 :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 

حبيبتي الغالية ..شرفتيني بقبول الدعوة .شكراً جزيلاً لكِ...
في إنتظارك يوم غد بإذن الله قيثارتنا الجميلة ...
خالص التحايا وأخلص الحب والإحترام لكِ والدتي الفاضلة ...

 :f:  :f:  :f: 
.....

----------


## nariman

*الغاليه زهراء*

*سعيده بعوده الرحلات مره تانيه بعد طول غياب*

*بصراحه افتكرت نفسى قفلت الموضوع للأبد* 

*الأخت الفاضله قيثاره*
*اختيار رائع لشخصيه أروع*

*منتظرين حضرتك وحضور مميز مثلك* 


*تحياتى*

----------


## kethara

الزهرة اليانعه والنسمه المتألقه 

أبنتى زهراء المميزة

كم كانت سعادتى بوصول عطر دعوتك الرقيقه للتواجد بين جنبات موضوعك

المميز الرائع بالفكره والتنفيذ فدوما تحملين ألق بخطواتك الرائعه بمنتدانا

والموضوع غايه بالجمال وخصوصا أختيارك لمجموعه مميزة وتفضلوا برحلات

كلها تحملنا لأماكن تزخر بالسحر والجمال

فتقبلى أبنتى كل باقات الشكر والإمتنان لشخصك الرقيق الرائع

واسمحوا لى أن أتقدم بأكليل من كلمات الشكر لطاقة الإبداع أخى الفاضل

اسكنــــــــــدرانى نادر

لإهدائى التصميم الذى سيحمل بين طياته كلمات رحلتى

لزهراء واسكندرانى باقات ود وشكر بلا حدود

وارجوا ان تلاقى الرحله إعجابكم وتنال إستحسانكم

وهى لمحافظة الجيزة

التى تحوى بين جنباتها بعض من آثارنا القديمه

فهيا بنا كى نتعرف على بعض مما تشتهر به المحافظه ويميزها

مع تحيتـــــــــــى

----------


## kethara

*



محافظة الجيــــــــــــزة


هي من ‏المدن القديمة ‏التي أنشئت ‏وقت فتح ‏العرب لمصر ‏‏، وقال ‏ياقوت في ‏معجم البلدان ‏‏: الجيزة في ‏لغة العرب : ‏معناها ‏الوادي أو ‏أفضل موضع ‏فيه ورد في ‏كتاب ‏الانتصار أن ‏مدينة الجيزة ‏هي مدينة ‏إسلامية بنيت ‏في سنة ‏‏21هـ ‏وورد في ‏أحسن ‏التقاسيم ‏للمقدسي أن ‏الجيزة مدينة ‏خلف العمود ‏‏(يقصد ‏مقياس ‏النيل)، ‏كانت ‏الطريق إليها ‏من الجزيرة ‏على جسر، ‏إلى أن قطعه ‏الخليفة ‏الفاطمي عاصمتها مدينة الجيزة التى أنشئت سنة 20هـ مع الفتح الإسلامي لمصر .

ورد ذكر الجيزة في كثير من الكتب التأريخية وأهم ما ورد في وصفها ما ذكره ابن بطوطة في رحلته حيث وصف مرفأها وسكانها وغلالها بشكل موسع،

ويعود تاريخ الجيزة إلى اقدم العصور حيث أنها تحتوي على بقايا مدينة منف أو ممفيس العاصمة الأولى للدولة المصرية بعد توحيد قطريها على يد نارمر، وكانت عاصمة مصر في عهد الفراعنة الأوائل وبنى بها خوفو هرمه الذي صار من عجائب الدنيا السبعة القديمة وحتى بعد انتقال العاصمة إلى طيبة الاقصر ظلت الجيزة هي محور الإلتقاء بين شمال مصر وجنوبها.




وفي العصر الإسلامي احتلت الجيزة مكانة هامة لقربها من عواصم مصر الإسلامية مثل الفسطاط والقطائع ثم القاهرة.

وفي العصر الحديث بني فيها أول جامعة مصرية حديثة عندما أهدت الأمير فاطمة إسماعيل أرض لبناء الجامعة التي أطلق عليها جامعة فؤاد الاول والآن هي جامعة القاهرة أكبر الجامعات المصرية.

وفي 21 مارس عام 1919م خرج جموع أهالي الجيزة ضمن ثورة 1919 ضد الإحتلال الإنجليزي واستشهد منهم عدد كبير واعتبرت المحافظة يوم 21 مارس من كل عام هو العيد القومي للمحافظة.

صناعة السياحة

تمثل صناعة السياحة نسبة 12.43% من الإجمالي علي مستوي الجمهورية وتبلغ عدد الليالي السياحية 598642 ليلة وهي بهذا تحتل المركز الرابع بين محافظات مصر في خدمات السياحة..... تتعدد أنواع السياحة في محافظة الجيزة من سياحة اثرية و علاجية ألي ترفيهية و تاريخية

* السياحة الأثرية : تتميز محافظة الجيزة بانتشار الآثار الفرعونية القديمة مما جعلها من أولى المحافظات جذباً للسياح حيث تعتبر الثانية في الترتيب بعد مدينة الأقصر من حيث الآثار الفرعونية وأهمها أهرامات الجيزة وأبول الهول ومشروع الصوت والضوء ، هرم سقارة و مركب خوفو الجنائزى
* السياحة العلاجية : في منطقة الواحات البحرية حيث يوجد بها 400 عين مياه معدنية وكبريتيه وعذبه وبارده وساخنه مما يجعلها منتجع طبيعى للسياحه العلاجية والاستشفائية
* السياحة الترفيهية : منطقة كرداسة والحرانية وما تتميز به المنطقتان من صناعات بيئية محببة لدى السياح الأجانب وكذا المصريين ، حديقة الحيوان بالاضافة إلي شارع الهرم .
* السياحة التاريخية : تلعب المتاحف دوراً كبيراً في السياحة الخارجية والداخلية منها متحف ناجى ، ، المتحف الزراعى و متحف الفن الحديث


الآثار والمناطق الاثرية

تضم محافظة الجيزة عدداً من أهم أثار و مزارات مصر مثل أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة و أبو الهول ، و سقارة و هرمي دهشور ، و حديقة الحيوان و حديقة الأورمان ، و مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي ، و القرية الفرعونية.

* أبو رواش
* الجيزة
* دهشور
* أطفيح
* اللشت
* منف
* سقارة
* الواحات البحرية





مكتبة مبارك العامة





تشغل المكتبة قصر الطحاوية المطل علي الضفة الغربية للنيل في الجيزة، وقد تحولت إلى مكتبة بالقرار الجمهوري في ديسمبر 1992 ، ثم تولت جمعية الرعاية المتكاملة وصندوق التنمية الثقافية تحويل القصر إلى مكتبة عامة مع الحفاظ علي الشكل المعماري الأصيل للقصر، الذي تبلغ مساحته 2000م2 محاط بحديقة مساحتها 600 م2، وتتكون المكتبة من اربع طوابق تمارس بها الانشطة الثقافية المختلفة، وقد افتتحت المكتبة في مارس 5991، واطلق عليها اسم الرئيس مبارك اعترافاً بفضله، ويقبل الشباب علي ارتياد المكتبة .

المتحف الزراعي المصري




يعتبر واحد من أكبر المتاحف في العالم حيث يمثل الزراعة في العصور القديمة وهو يتيح لزائره التعرف على تطور الحياة في الريف المصرى .

يوجد في محافظة الجيزة -شمال مصر- وفي أحد أحيائها "الدقي" يقع هذا المتحف الضخم، الذي يضم 7 متاحف كبيرة، وتزيد مساحته عن 30 فدانا (125 ألف متر مربع)، افتتح منذ أكثر من 60 عاما، كأول متحف زراعي في العالم، ويحوي آلاف المعروضات التي تتناول تاريخ الزراعة في مصر منذ البدايات الأولى لخطوات الإنسان على أرض مصر، وحتى عصرنا الحالي.

صدر قرار انشاءه ا في يوم (18 من جمادى الآخرة 1348هـ=21 من نوفمبر1929م) بإنشاء المتحف الزراعي المصري بسراي الأميرة "فاطمة إسماعيل" التي وهبتها للجامعة المصرية.

بلغت مساحة المتحف الزراعي حوالي 30 فدانا (125 ألف متر مربع)، تشغل منها مباني المتاحف حوالي 20 ألف متر مربع، وباقي مساحة المتحف حديقة تضم أنواعا متعددة من الأشجار والنباتات النادرة، والمسطحات الخضراء؛ إضافة إلى حديقتين على الطراز الفرعوني.

يملك المتحف نوادر قيمة لا توجد في أي مكان في العالم، ومنها نبات انقرض من الوجود ولا يوجد إلا في المتحف، وهو نبات "البرساء" الذي كان مقدسا عند الفراعنة، حيث يحتفظ المتحف بأوراق وثمار وساق هذا النبات.
يضم المتحف الزراعي –حاليا- سبعة متاحف تستخدم أحدث وسائل العرض، وبطرق علمية راقية من حيث الإضاءة والهواء وطريقة العرض، نظرا لأن غالبية المعروضات في المتحف من المواد العضوية التي تتفاعل مع الرطوبة والضوء، لذلك استخدمت بعض الأجهزة الحديثة لمعالجة بعض أنواع الأشعة في "فاترينات" العرض، وأجهزة لامتصاص الرطوبة بطرق علمية دقيقة. وجاء عرض مقتنيات المتحف وفق أسلوب علمي وتاريخي؛ حيث اختيرت المعروضات لتكمل الصورة التي يحاول كل متحف رسمها أو توصيلها للزائر أو المتخصص.

يتبـــــــــــع



*

----------


## kethara

*


القريه الفرعونيه




هيا بنا نذهب فى رحلة نيلية تاريخية إلى القرية الفرعونية والتي تم أنشأها منذ أكثر سنوات عشرين عاماً لنتعرف على الحياة اليومية في مصر الفرعونية القديمة.

ترجع فكرة إنشاء هذه القرية إلى المعماري المصري الدكتور حسن رجب بعد زيارته لقرية "ويليامزبيرج" في فيرجينيا بالولايات المتحدة، وتحكي حياة المستوطنين الأوائل للولايات المتحدة، حيث فكر في إنشاء قرية مصغرة، تقدم لزوارها مظاهر الحياة اليومية في مصر الفرعونية.



ووقع اختياره على جزيرة يعقوب بالجيزة كمكان للقرية الفرعونية، وبدأ العمل فيها عام 1977، بحفر القنوات والممرات المائية، وزراعة ما يقرب من 500 شجرة لتمثل حاجزاً طبيعياً، يفصل القرية عن مظاهر الحياة المدنية المحيطة بها، وتم افتتاح القرية في مايو من العام 1984.

ومن هنا يمكن أن تبدأ رحلة الزائر للقرية في قارب يتخذ الشكل الفرعوني القديم، ينطلق من مرسى على الشاطئ المقابل للجزيرة، قبل أن يدخل إلى "القناة الأسطورية"، ليشاهد على اليسار غابة من الأشجار الكثيفة، تمثالاً للإله الروماني "نيلوس" الذي يجسد نهر النيل، تحيط به مجموعة من الأطفال يرمزون للفيضان السنوي.







وعلى مساحة ما يقرب من 32 فدانا، تنقل القرية الفرعونية للزائرين، صورة حية لكل العصور التي مرت بها مصر على امتداد تاريخها، من خلال مشاهد، يقوم بها أشخاص يرتدون ملابس تشبه قدماء المصريين، ويمارسون أعمال يدوية تحاكي الحياة الفرعونية، بدءاً من الزراعة والصناعة، حتى ممارسة الشعائر الدينية القديمة.




أشخاص يمارسون أعمال يدوية تحاكي الحياة الفرعونية 

وتضم القرية التي هي في حقيقتها عبارة عن جزيرة طبيعية داخل نهر النيل، نموذجاً كاملاًً لمقبرة توت عنخ آمون، فضلاًً عن عشرة متاحف، من بينها متحف خاص للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، يضم بعض مقتنياته، ومتحف للمراكب الفرعونية يروي لزائريه تطور صناعتها ويقدم في نفس الوقت صورة كاملة عن أنواع المراكب في العهد الفرعوني.
وإلى جانب ذلك هناك متحف للفنون والعقائد المصرية القديمة وآخر للتحنيط والطب المصري القديم وثالث لـ "جميلة الجميلات" الملكة كليوباترا، يروي قصة حياتها وهناك أيضاً المتحف الإسلامي الذي يقدم صورة حقيقية عن الحضارة الإسلامية وفنونها.
وتضم القرية الفرعونية مركزاً كاملاً لتعليم الفنون والحرف المختلفة، التي كانت تنتشر في العصر الفرعوني على أيدي متخصصين، وتتميز كذلك بمساحاتها الخضراء المملوءة بالحدائق والزهور، والأشجار النادرة.




ويعد الدكتور حسن رجب هو أول من اكتشف الطريقة التي كان المصريون القدماء يصنعون بها الورق من نبات البردي، ووافقت الحكومة المصرية له في العام 1966 على إنشاء أول مزرعة لإنتاج البردي في منطقة جزيرة يعقوب بالجيزة، التي تحولت فيما بعد إلى القرية الفرعونية




صورة طبق الأصل من طريق الكباش 


أول شيء تقع عيناك عليه عندما ترسو بك السفينة، نموذج مصغر من معبد الكرنك، وبجواره منازل المصريين القدماء، حيث ستلاحظ الفرق بين منازل الفقراء والنبلاء، فمنازل النبلاء تحتوي على العديد من الغرف، كغرفة الزوج والزوجة المنفصلتين وغرفة الحبوب لتخزين الحبوب الغذائية والمطبخ وغرفة الخدم وإسطبل الحيوانات وستشهد أن منازل الفقراء والفلاحين تتكون من غرفة واحدة يعيش فيها كل أفراد الأسرة، بعد ذلك ستزور مقبرة الملك توت عنخ أمون والتي تعتبر صورة طبق الأصل من المقبرة الأصلية في وادي الملوك بمدينة الأقصر، وعلى بعد خطوات من المقبرة توجد المتاحف العشرة الموجودة بالقرية الفرعونية، تعبر أربعة منها عن حقبة التاريخ المصري القديم في مجالات متعددة.

وأهم ما يميز القرية الفرعونية أيضاً، أنها ليست مصممة للكبار فقط، حيث يمكن للأطفال الاستمتاع بالتنزه فيها، إذ تحتوي على ملاه ترفيهية باسم "توت لاند" وملاعب مجهزة للأطفال ومركز للفنون يستطيع الأطفال من خلاله تعلم كيفية صناعة الفخار والبردى وبعض المشغولات اليدوية الأخرى.

وقبل الانتهاء من هذه الرحلة يمكنك شراء بعض الأشياء التذكارية للاحتفاظ بها.


مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــى



*

----------


## kethara

*




لا يمكن ان تأتى الكلمات بذكر الجيزة ولا نذكر ونزور أهرامات الجيزة

التى أدهشت العالم بما تحويه من آثار ومقتنيات وروعه بالبناء

تعتبر الأهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع كما إنها تعتبر إنجازا هندسيا معماريا فريدا تشهد على شموخ وعظمة مصر ويقف لحراستها تمثال أبو الهول . 

اهرامات الجيزة : 
أختير هذا الموقع من قبل الملك خوفو وخلفائه خفرع ومنكاورع، لتشييد مجموعاتهم الجنائزية التي تضم أهراماتهم الثلاث، ومراكب خوفو الجنائزية، وأبا الهول. كما يضم الموقع مقابر أشراف الأسرة الرابعة، وكذلك مقابر العمال الذين ساهموا في تشييد الأهرامات الملكية، ومقابر كبار رجال الدولة. 


الهرم الأكبر ( خوفو ) :



ويعتبر هرم خوفو أول هذةالاهرامات و ينسب للملك خوفو ثاني ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، تولى الحكم بعد وفاة والده (سنفرو)، اسمه الكامل )خنم خواف لي أي المعبود خنوم الذي يحميني) وقد بناه المهندس (حم أونو). وقد أقيم على مساحة تبلغ ثلاثة عشر فدان ، وللهرم مدخلان في الجهة الشمالية ، ومازال الهرم يحتفظ بجزء من كسائه عند القمة الارتفاع الأصلي كان 146م والارتفاع الحالي هو 137م. وطول كل من جوانبه 230م، وزاوية ميله حوالي50 – 51 درجة.
 الهرم بني من الحجر الكلسي، وهو نفس الحجر الأصلي للمكان. الممر الداخلي وغرفة الدفن العليا-التي تحوي التابوت الحجري- بنيتا من الجرانيت الأحمر الوجه الخارجي من الحجر الكلسي قاعدة الهرم مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع في الأصل 230 متراً. 
بني الهرم بطريقة ضغط الهواء، عدد الأحجار التي استخدمت في بنائه حوالي 2.3000.00 كتلة حجريّة . متوسط وزن كلا منها بين 2.5 إلى 15 طناً، وقد استغرق بناء الهرم عشرين عاماً. 
ويوجد فى التصميم الأصلي لمجموعة الهرم أنه يتألف من: معبد الوادي، رصيف الصعود، الذي يصله بالمعبد الجنائزي في شرق الهرم، وأخيراً الشكل الهرمي للمقبرة. في شرق الهرم وجد ثلاثة أهرامات صفيرة لزوجات الملك، 
المدخل يقع في الشمال على ارتفاع 20 متراً عن مستوى الأرض. يحتوى على سطح يؤدي إلى دهليز يؤدي إلى غرفة تحت الأرض، لم تكتمل. رصيف الصعود طوله 38متراً وارتفاعه متر واحد، يقود ألى ممر يمتد 35 متراً على ارتفاع 1.75 متراً يصعد إلى الغرفة الثانية في الهرم. 
الغرفة الثانية صنعت من الحجر الكلسي أبعادها 5.20 م×5.70 م،15 م ارتفاع أعلى نقطة من السطح، على الحائط الشرقي من الغرفة فتحة تؤدي إلى ممر محجوب وتتصل مع غرفة الدفن العليا بدهليز  في بداية الممر العرضي يوجد رواق أبعاده 47 م في الطول، و8,50 م في الارتفاع مع سقف مدرج. في وسطها يوجد دهليز منخفض 60سم، أطرافه أعلى من مستوى أرضه. هذا الدهليز يوصل إلى غرفة الدفن بممر طوله 8.40 م وارتفاعه 3,14 م ومعه ثلاث فتحات .
الغرفة تحتوي على تابوت غرانيتي للملك، وعلى الجدارين الشمالي والجنوبي توجد فتحات للتهوية وتوصل للقسم الخارجي من الهرم. فوق سقف غرفة الدفن توجد خمس غرف جرانيتية. أرض المعبد الجنائزي تقع في شرق الهرم. رصيف صعود كان يصل معبد الوادي بالمعبد الجنائزي الذي دفن تحت الطمي في قرية نزلة السمان . 



هرم خفرع :




 الهرم الثاني من أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة، ما زال محتفظاً بجزء من كسائه في قمته حتى الآن، يبلغ ارتفاعه 143,5 متراً وطول كل ضلع 215,5 متراً، وزاوية ميله 53,10ْ، يقع في مستوى سطح الأرض، والمدخل يؤدي إلى ممر هابط، سقفه من الجرانيت وزاوية انحداره 22ْ، ينتهي عند متراس يتجه إلى ممر أفقي 
وبعدها الممر العرضي الذي يوصل إلى حجرة الدفن المحفورة في الصخر كما تحوي سقف من الحجر الكلسي . وتوجد في منتصف الهرم وتحوي على تابوت من الجرانيت . 
المدخل الثاني يصل إلى ممر من الصخر، الممر يتابع بشكل عرضي حتى يتصل برصيف يؤدي إلى حجرة خاوية (ربما استعملت للأثاث الجنائزي) . 



هرم منكاورع  او منقرع




هرم منقرع أو هرم الملك من كاو رع (منقرع) هو أحد أهرامات الجيزة في مصر. بناه ابن الملك خفرع. طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 5،108 متراً وارتفاعه 65.5 متراً، والآن 62 متراً . وزاوية ميله 51°20′25″. و مدخله جهة الشمال . يرتفع 4متر فوق مستوى الأرض . ويؤدي لممر هابط طوله31 متراً. وزاوية انحداره بسيطة. بني من الحجر الجيري، و سقفه من الجرانيت . و في نهايته دهليزً مبطنً بالحجر، يؤدي إلى ممر أفقي فيه 3متاريس بعدها حجرة الدفن. عثر بهاعلى تابوت خشبي عليه إسمه وبه مومياؤه محفوظة بالمتحف البريطاني. أطلق (منكاورع) على هرمه اسم (المقدّس).





وتلك المنطقه منطقه جذب للسياح بكل ما تحويه من آثار عظيمه ولا ينسى الزائر

ان يمتطى هناك الجمل والحصان كرحله على ظهر دابة وخصوصا الجمل يثير

مخيلة الكثير من السواح

أحبائى أخوتى وأخواتى

ومع نهاية الرحله ارجوا ان تكونوا قد استمعتم بزيارة محافظة الجيزة

وعلمتم ولو القليل عنها وما تحويه بين مساحاتها

وأشكر أبنتى الغاليه زهراء مرة أخرى لأنها سمحت لى بإصطحابكم بهذة الرحله

مع بالغ تحيتى للجميع




*

----------


## nariman

*الأخت الفاضله قيثاره*

*اختيار اكثر من رائع ومشاركه ثريه جداا كما توقعنا*
*تسلم ايدك*
*متابعه ان شاء الله*
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...
قيثارتي الرقيقة ...الله عليكِ عن جد ::no1:: ..
من أول ماعملت الموضوع كنت حابة جداً ومتوقعة أن تكون محافظة الجيزة من أوائل الرحلات,,
 ولكنها جاءت الرحلة الرابعة عشر ولن تتخيلي ماأسعدني بها بعد هذا الإنتظار  :Girl (26): ...
الجيزة بالنسبة لي _مع إني لم أرَها من قبل_رمز وإحياء للأصالة وتأريخ لاينسى ...
الأهرامات حكاية أصلاً ..لما كنت صغيرة كان دائماً مايتبادر في ذهني سؤال..ينفع أوصل لقمة الهرم؟؟ :Girl (12): ...
ومتضحكيش عليّ لو قلت لك لغاية دلوقت نفسي أطلع لها  ::$: .....
فكرة القرية الفرعونية جميلة جداً وتحيي تراث لايجب أبداً أن يُنتسى..عندما وصفتِ الجو السائد داخل القرية حسستيني إني بأتجول فيها معك :y: ...
ماما الحبيبة قيثارة ...أسعدكِ الله حبيبتي ..ممتنة جداً ومعتزة جداً بتواجد حضرتك في الموضوع ..
أشكرك جزيلاً ..
لكِ مني خالص التحايا وأخلص الحب والإحترام ...

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ريـم

والدتي العزيزة قيثارة.. 
ما أروع هذه الرحلة !
انبسطت جداً جداً ان حضرتك اصطحبتينا في الرحلة الجميلة دي..و خصوصاً اني زرت قبل كده كذا حتة من اللي حضرتك ذكرتيهم.. يعني بيت تيتا في الجيزة و احنا تقريباً على طول هناك في الصيف.. فمصر بالنسبة لي هو الجزء ده من القاهرة .. أو يعني، الجيزة.. 
مكتبة مبارك العامة.. ده انا عضوة فيها على فكرة.. مكان جميل قوي قوي ، لما بأخش بأحس اني دخلت بنك، بورصة، مش مكتبة.. مكان حيوي جداً و الروح اللي فيه شعلة.. و القرية الفرعونية.. طلعتها رحلة في رابعة ابتدائي في مدرستي في مصر.. كنا لسه جايين من السعودية و كنت متحمسة بقى اني ازور كل الاماكن دي في مصر.. و الرحلة دي بالذات فاكراها زي عينيا.. زي ما حضرتك وصفتي كده بالضبط، ركبنا المركب و مشينا في المية و بقينا نشوف مختلف اوجه الحياة الفرعونية.. و زرنا بيوت الفلاحين و النبلاء و شفنا نموذج طريق الكباش و حجر رشيد .. و في الآخر لعبنا في توت لاند .. القرية مكان رائع فعلاً.. 
و الرحلة مع حضرتك أروع و أروع .. مليانة بمعلومات و خلفيات تاريخية الواحد ماكنش يعرفها.. 
سلمت لنا بخير و ود دائماً.. 
 :f2:  :f2:  

أختي الحبيبة زهراء..
وحشاني قوي يا زوزو  ::h:: 
و اختيارك كالعادة ولاروع ..
بجد رحلة في منتهى الجمال.. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

على قد ما اسمع عن الجيزة على قد ما احبها اكثر واكثر .
هي من اوائل الأماكن الي ناوية ازورها لما اجي على مصر 
بأحلم يعني ..  ::$: 
ونفسي اطلع قمة الهرم .. ايش المعني زوزو تطلع ولا انا ؟؟  :1: 

تسلم ايدك يا اختي قيثارة على التقرير الاكثر من رائع .. استمتعت بكل المعلومات الي فيه ..
وحبيت فكرة المتحف الزراعي جدااااااا
اتمنى ان تتاح لي الفرصة ويسمحولي اني ازوره ..

جزاكِ الله كل خير على رحلتك ..
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## kethara

> *الأخت الفاضله قيثاره*
> 
> *اختيار اكثر من رائع ومشاركه ثريه جداا كما توقعنا*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *متابعه ان شاء الله*


 



أختى الرقيقة ناريمان

كم أسعدتنى كلماتك الرقيقة ونثرت عطرا بين ثنايا الرحله

وجعلت الموضوع له عبير خاص ازدان بمرورك الغالى 

اشكر لكِ مرورك الشجى وحرفك البهى 

مع تحيتـــــــــــــى

----------


## kethara

> السلام عليكم ...
> قيثارتي الرقيقة ...الله عليكِ عن جد..
> من أول ماعملت الموضوع كنت حابة جداً ومتوقعة أن تكون محافظة الجيزة من أوائل الرحلات,,
>  ولكنها جاءت الرحلة الرابعة عشر ولن تتخيلي ماأسعدني بها بعد هذا الإنتظار ...
> الجيزة بالنسبة لي _مع إني لم أرَها من قبل_رمز وإحياء للأصالة وتأريخ لاينسى ...
> الأهرامات حكاية أصلاً ..لما كنت صغيرة كان دائماً مايتبادر في ذهني سؤال..ينفع أوصل لقمة الهرم؟؟...
> ومتضحكيش عليّ لو قلت لك لغاية دلوقت نفسي أطلع لها .....
> فكرة القرية الفرعونية جميلة جداً وتحيي تراث لايجب أبداً أن يُنتسى..عندما وصفتِ الجو السائد داخل القرية حسستيني إني بأتجول فيها معك...
> ماما الحبيبة قيثارة ...أسعدكِ الله حبيبتي ..ممتنة جداً ومعتزة جداً بتواجد حضرتك في الموضوع ..
> ...






أبنتى الغاليه زهراء

كلمات الشكر أشعرها قليله عليكِ حبيبتى لدعوتك التى أسعدتنى

وجعلتنى أقضى وقتا طيبا معكم وكم كانت سعادتى حينما شعرت

ان أختيارى لمحافظة الجيزة قد أسعدك واتمنى ان تكون الرحله كانت موفقه

ونالت رضاكم وإعجباكم أما قمه الهرم فكثيرون وصلوا لها وانا حاولت كثيرا

بالماضى لكنى أخشى الاماكن المرتفعه كثيرا لكن باذن الله تتاح لكِ الظروف

وتأتى لتصعدى لقمة الهرم كما صعدتى لقمة قلوبنا برقتك وعذوبتك أبنتى

مع تحيتـــــــــــــــى

----------


## kethara

> والدتي العزيزة قيثارة.. 
> ما أروع هذه الرحلة !
> انبسطت جداً جداً ان حضرتك اصطحبتينا في الرحلة الجميلة دي..و خصوصاً اني زرت قبل كده كذا حتة من اللي حضرتك ذكرتيهم.. يعني بيت تيتا في الجيزة و احنا تقريباً على طول هناك في الصيف.. فمصر بالنسبة لي هو الجزء ده من القاهرة .. أو يعني، الجيزة.. 
> مكتبة مبارك العامة.. ده انا عضوة فيها على فكرة.. مكان جميل قوي قوي ، لما بأخش بأحس اني دخلت بنك، بورصة، مش مكتبة.. مكان حيوي جداً و الروح اللي فيه شعلة.. و القرية الفرعونية.. طلعتها رحلة في رابعة ابتدائي في مدرستي في مصر.. كنا لسه جايين من السعودية و كنت متحمسة بقى اني ازور كل الاماكن دي في مصر.. و الرحلة دي بالذات فاكراها زي عينيا.. زي ما حضرتك وصفتي كده بالضبط، ركبنا المركب و مشينا في المية و بقينا نشوف مختلف اوجه الحياة الفرعونية.. و زرنا بيوت الفلاحين و النبلاء و شفنا نموذج طريق الكباش و حجر رشيد .. و في الآخر لعبنا في توت لاند .. القرية مكان رائع فعلاً.. 
> و الرحلة مع حضرتك أروع و أروع .. مليانة بمعلومات و خلفيات تاريخية الواحد ماكنش يعرفها.. 
> سلمت لنا بخير و ود دائماً.. 
>  
> 
> أختي الحبيبة زهراء..
> ...






أبنتى المتألقه ريم جهاد

ما أجمل ان نستعيد ذكريات طفولتنا ولحظاتنا الجميله

وكم كانت فرحتى لانى أستطعت ان اذكرك بشيئ طيب وجميل على قلبك حبيبتى

وفرحت لانك عضوة بمكتبه مبارك فالكتاب خير واوفى الأصدقاء

واعرف ان بالمكتبه نشطات عده تمنياتى لكِ بالاستمتاع دوما

وبإذن الله تسعدى وتحققى كل ما تتمنيه غاليتى

مع تحيتـــــــــــــى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ما شاء الله فكره  ولا اروع 

بارك الله فيك 


يلا تعالوا عندنا  ..................؟

تسلم ايكد يازهراء

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة  

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

رحله  رائعة 

اخذتنا بهدوء عبر الزمان 

 لنعيش عبق التاريخ  واصالة الماضى 

واعجز عن شكرك لكلماتك الكريمة فى حقى 

بالتوفيق والنجاح دائما

----------


## الشحرورة

ياللا جيزة ياللا جيزة    

الله على زيارة مع الحلوه  قيثارة

لمحافظة  الجيزة

من غير تأشيرة ولا فيزة

ولا حجز طياره ولا رج سيارة

والسفر وياها محلاها ميزة

لا عطل بطريق

ورحله لجو عريق

من زمن الاجداد وآثار عليها شهاد

ولا حر ولا سهاد

وركبنا من غير عناد

وكلنا محبه ووداد

وقالت ياللا للبدايه صفاره

وبنغمه قالتها قيثاره

ورحنا بالأوتبيس 

بلد بالقديم اسمها ممفيس

وعرفنا الموقع والمقاييس

وزورنا ايشى مكتبه عامه

وكانت معانا اللمه

وكتب قرينا وف طرق مشينا

وبصينا التقينا

روحنا جوه المتحف الزراعى

وده مش من اختراعى

شوفنا واتعلمنا

وقلنا يا سوسو جوعنا

قالت طب ياللا بينا

من كتر الجوع أشتكينا

وروحنا القرية الفرعونيه

وعشنا يوم بزمان

والفرحه كانت هنيه

واتفرجنا ولفينا وركبنا

مركب برحله نيليه

والمفاجأه زيارة الاهرامات

وعرفنا عنها حاجات ومعلومات

وشوفنا براعة البنا وشموخ الأجداد

وركبنا حصان وجمل مع الولاد

وقلنا حلوة يا جيزة

مع سوسو رحله لذيذة

ياللا جيزة ياللا جيزة

----------


## kethara

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> على قد ما اسمع عن الجيزة على قد ما احبها اكثر واكثر .
> هي من اوائل الأماكن الي ناوية ازورها لما اجي على مصر 
> بأحلم يعني .. 
> ونفسي اطلع قمة الهرم .. ايش المعني زوزو تطلع ولا انا ؟؟ 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا اختي قيثارة على التقرير الاكثر من رائع .. استمتعت بكل المعلومات الي فيه ..
> وحبيت فكرة المتحف الزراعي جدااااااا
> ...






أختى الحبيبه الرقيقة إيمرالد


ما أعذب تواجدك الراقى بين هذه الرحله وكم أسعدنى

إعجابك بها ومصر ستنتظر قدومك لتتجولى بين عبقها وعبيرها

المنثور بإرجائها وكل مكان تحبيه سلتقى بكِ بحب وجمال

لن يمحى من مخيلتك أختى الرقيقه

نحن بإنتظار زيارتك بكل الشوق

مع تحيتــــــــــــى

----------


## kethara

> ما شاء الله فكره  ولا اروع 
> 
> بارك الله فيك 
> 
> 
> يلا تعالوا عندنا  ..................؟
> 
> تسلم ايكد يازهراء





أخى الفاضل ناصر الصديق

لقد زادت الرحله جمال لوجودك الباهى أخى

وارجوا ان تكون قد نالت إعجابك ولو القليل البسيط

وأشكر لك النور الذى أضاء بمرورك الرائع

مع تحيتــــــــــــــى

----------


## kethara

> اختى العزيزة 
> قيثارة  
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> رحله  رائعة 
> 
> اخذتنا بهدوء عبر الزمان 
> 
> ...







أخى الفاضل اسكنـــــــدرانى نادر

أقدم لك باقة شكرى وإمتنانى لتواجدك الرائع بين أروقة الرحله

التى كسوتها بعبير زهورك فأزدانت وزادت تألقا وبهاء

أما كلماتى فهى حق لك أخى لهديتك الجميله وهى التنسيق الذى

أضفى بريق على الرحله وجعل جو قراءة الكلمات أجمل بكثير

فأرجوا ان تقبل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم

دمت أخ كريما طيبا مجامل برقة هداياك

مع تحيتـــــــــــــى

----------


## kethara

> ياللا جيزة ياللا جيزة    
> 
> الله على زيارة مع الحلوه  قيثارة
> 
> لمحافظة  الجيزة
> 
> من غير تأشيرة ولا فيزة
> 
> ولا حجز طياره ولا رج سيارة
> ...






شحرورتى المناهية الرقه

صاحبة الروح المغرده بأغصانى


ما أرق وأجمل من كلماتك المعبرة والموهبه البديعه

التى حباكِ الله بها ودوما تنثرين عطرا من عبيرها الأخاذ

أضحك الله سنك قد نشرتى جوا مفعم بخفة الظل لا يجيده سواكِ

أيتها المغرده على غصن السعاده والفرح

أشكرك من قلبى حبيبتى ودمتى متألقه مغرده بسماء منتدانا الغالى

مع تحيتـــــــــــــــى

----------


## قلب مصر

رحلة في غاية الجمال والروعة
ما شاء الله عليكي غاليتي قيثارة  :f: 
أبحرتى بنا في رحلة بديعة بين جنبات الجيزة الذاخرة بالنفيس 
أعجبتني كثيرا القرية الفرعونية ، لم أزرها من قبل 
ولكن شعرت وأنا اتجول بين الصور أننى زرتها وكأننى اتجول بين كل مكان فيها
اشكرك على هذه الجولة الرائعة
دام ابداعك ورُقيك
 ::

----------


## kethara

> رحلة في غاية الجمال والروعة
> ما شاء الله عليكي غاليتي قيثارة 
> أبحرتى بنا في رحلة بديعة بين جنبات الجيزة الذاخرة بالنفيس 
> أعجبتني كثيرا القرية الفرعونية ، لم أزرها من قبل 
> ولكن شعرت وأنا اتجول بين الصور أننى زرتها وكأننى اتجول بين كل مكان فيها
> اشكرك على هذه الجولة الرائعة
> دام ابداعك ورُقيك





الزهره اليانعه قلب مصر

كل باقات شكرى لمرورك الجميل أختى قلب مصر كم أسعدتنى

تلك الزياره وكلماتك الرقيقه التى أينعت الذابل من حسى

ونثرتِ عطرا فواح أزدانت به كلمات الرحله 

لا حرمت من تلك الإشراقه التى هديتى بها الموضوع

تمنياتى ان أراكِ دوما ببريقا يسطع مشرقا

مع تحيتـــــــــــى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
القيثارة الحبيبة...

بدايةً اسمحيلي أعتذرلك بحرارة على الغلطة الشنيعة 

حقيقي يا قيثارة تسلم إيدك...بجد الله الله عليكِ...



فعلاً محافظة الجيزة تعتبر من المحافظات اللي بتعبر عن القلب المصري بعمقه التاريخي عشان كل حاجة موجودة هناك..

بس أول مرة أعرف تاريخها و إنه بالعراقة دي...معلومات جديدة عليا تماماً...

حبيت قوي الجزء اللي اتكلمتي فيه عن القرية الذكية...تعرفي؟؟؟بجد الفكرة دي في حد ذاتها إختراع عبقري...الواحد بيحس إنه فعلاً رجع بالزمن...و بيحتاج إنه يتأكد إنه في القرن الواحد وعشرين  

قيثارة الحبيبة...تستاهلي تقييم و اتنين و عشرة على الجولة الراقية دي...و ده دايماً اللي بستناه منك...بصراحة عرض في منتهى الروعة و الجمال و التنسيق بجد رائع رائع...

بعتذر منك مرة تانية...

تقبلي مروري و خالص تحياتي و محبتي...


..................................................  .

زوزا...



أنا عارفة إنك زهقتي منك...بس معلش هقولهالك تاني 

الموضوع ده يا زهراء بعتبره الـ master piece بتاعك لحد دلوقتي...و بإختيارك المرة دي...تفوقتي على نفسك يا بنتي...
تسلم إيدك يا حبي...دائماً متميزة يا زهرائي الحبيبة...

خالص حبي و عميق مودتي و تقديري لكِ يا زهرتي البابلية



*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

صباحكم ورد جميعاً ..أعتذر جداً جداً على التأخير في متابعة الموضوع لمشكلة في خط النت :Girl (26): ...

ناريمان...
منورة حبيبتي ..سعيدة جداً بتواصلك وإنضمامك لرحلتنا ...
 :f2: ..




> أختي الحبيبة زهراء..
> وحشاني قوي يا زوزو 
> و اختيارك كالعادة ولاروع ..
> بجد رحلة في منتهى الجمال..


ريما...
حبيبتي إنتِ ياريما وإنتِ وحشتيني كلش هواية ::h:: ..
الأروع هو وجودك معنا دائماً ياقلبي ...نورتِ عن جد ..
على فكرة أحسدك إنك في مصر دلوقت ..يارب تقضي أجازة جميلة جداً ...

 :f2: ...




> ونفسي اطلع قمة الهرم .. ايش المعني زوزو تطلع ولا انا ؟؟


إيمان الحبيبة ...
يابنتي خليني أروح الأول وأنا أطلع مرة ليّ ومرة ليكِ  :Girl (13):  :Girl (13): ...
نورتِ حبيبتي ...وبيني وبينك ياإيمي حأموتك قريب قد ماوحشتيني  ::mm:: ..

 :f2: ...




> ما شاء الله فكره ولا اروع 
> 
> بارك الله فيك 
> 
> 
> يلا تعالوا عندنا ..................؟
> 
> تسلم ايكد يازهراء


أخي الفاضل...ناصر الصديق...
الأروع دائماً هو كلامكم ومجهود الأخوة والأخوات في الرحلات...
 الموضوع من غيرهم ماكان ليكون بهذا الشكل ...
شكراً جزيلاً لمرورك الكريم ...

 :f2: ...

بابا نادر...
الشحرورة...
الغالية أم يوسف ...

نورتوا حقيقي ..شكراً جزيلاً لمروركم الكريم ...




> زوزا...
> 
> 
> 
> أنا عارفة إنك زهقتي منك...بس معلش هقولهالك تاني 
> 
> الموضوع ده يا زهراء بعتبره الـ master piece بتاعك لحد دلوقتي...و بإختيارك المرة دي...تفوقتي على نفسك يا بنتي...
> تسلم إيدك يا حبي...دائماً متميزة يا زهرائي الحبيبة...
> 
> خالص حبي و عميق مودتي و تقديري لكِ يا زهرتي البابلية


حبيبة قلبي الغالية وبطوطي الجميلة ..سارة...
ياخبر يابطوط أنا أزهق ومنك؟!!...
ماأعرف أقول شيء بصراحة شكراً جزيلاً وبشدة ياسارتي على كلامك الجميل ...
وأنا سعيدة جداً بالموضوع زي ماأنا مقصرة فيه  :Girl (26): ..
ولكِ من الأعماق خالص خالص يعني كل الحب والإحترام ياروح زهرتك البابلية انتِ  ::$: ...

 :f2:  :f2: ....


للجميع خالص التحايا ووافر الإحترام والتقدير .....

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: ....

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
للرفع..


*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> للرفع..
> 
> 
> *



*



لازلنا في انتظار رحلات جديدة 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## خشاف

عمار يامصر

----------

